# Bundesweite Razzien gegen Hasskommentare



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

Na endlich wird der rechtsfreie Raum mit Recht geflutet. Da werden sich noch einige der schlimmsten Verhetzer
 mit Aufrufen zu Straftaten, wie dem Versenken von flüchtlingsbooten vor der Grenze ziemlich in Acht nehmen müssen.
Hetze im Internet: Bundesweite Razzien gegen Hasskommentare - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wie steh ihr dazu?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juni 2018)

Hoffentlich werden sich die Verhetzer, die gerne die antisemitische Ritualmordlegende benutzen, dann auch in Acht nehmen müssen.


----------



## Basti1988 (14. Juni 2018)

Ist doch gut dann werden endlich die "Linksextremisten" die zu Gewalttaten aufrufen auch zur Rechenschaft gezogen. Top


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

Wenn man ein wenig recherchiert, gibt es schon harte erste Urteile für Aussagen, die selbst hier User als normal empfinden.

_"...In Bückeburg in Niedersachsen urteilte das Amtsgericht im September auf vier Monate Bewährung für einen 23-Jährigen. 
Er hatte dazu aufgerufen, Flüchtlingsunterkünfte in Brand zu setzen. Nach eigener Aussage war er betrunken..."_
Unterfranken: Gefangnisstrafe Facebook-Hetzer bestatigt - Bayern - Suddeutsche.de

Vielleicht muss man, anstatt Beiträge hier nur zu melden,  parallel auch eine Strafanzeige stellen. Vielleicht hilft das


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> , wie dem Versenken von flüchtlingsbooten vor der



Ich erinnere mich noch daran  das  jemand mal  hier in forum  sowas geschrieben hat. (Art und Weise)


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juni 2018)

So lange bundesweit täglich Menschen abgestochen oder schwer verletzt werden, wäre es mir lieber, dass man etwas gegen diejenigen täte, die ihren Hass und fehlenden Respekt vor anderen Menschen auch hemmungslos in die Tat umsetzen.

Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch an die Hasskommentare gewöhnt, die ich beim Tragen meiner Kippa hören muss. Das gehört eben zu dem toleranten und weltoffenen Deutschland.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> So lange bundesweit täglich Menschen abgestochen oder schwer verletzt werden, wäre es mir lieber, dass man etwas gegen diejenigen täte, die ihren Hass und fehlenden Respekt vor anderen Menschen auch hemmungslos in die Tat umsetzen.



Aber, aber. Höre ich da etwa Kritik an der buntesten Gesellschaft, die Deutschland je hatte?

Ich glaube, ich muss mal IM Victoria anschreiben, das geht ja gar nich.



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch an die Hasskommentare gewöhnt, die ich beim Tragen meiner Kippa hören muss. Das gehört eben zu dem toleranten und weltoffenen Deutschland.



Hallo? Das ist doch alles „Israelkritik“, das weiß man doch


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Juni 2018)

Finde ich nicht gut. Man sollte seine Meinung sagen dürfen. Ob das nun jedem gefällt oder nicht ist egal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht gut. Man sollte seine Meinung sagen dürfen. Ob das nun jedem gefällt oder nicht ist egal.


Den Unterschied zwischen "Meinung" ´und Beleidigung sowie das Verbreiten von falschen Informationen und dem Aufruf zu Straftaten sind etwas ganz anderes.
Eine Meinung ist z.B. :_" Ich bin ein hemmungsloser Egoist, Nächstenliebe und andere christlichen Werte gehen mir am Arsch vorbei und ich will keine Fremden im Land"._
Das ist eine Meinung, aber zu sagen, alle Menschen aus der Region xy rauben, plündern vergewaltigen ist keine Meinung, sondern eine pauschale Verhetzung, 
ebenso ist es eine Straftat, zum Versenken von Booten aufzurufen. Persönliche Beleidigungen sind auch keine Meinung.

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Die Unterschiede sind ziemlich eindeutig.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hoffentlich werden sich die Verhetzer, die gerne die antisemitische Ritualmordlegende benutzen, dann auch in Acht nehmen müssen.


Lesen hilft:


> Den mutmaßlichen Tätern wird vorgeworfen, strafbare Hasskommentare im  Internet gepostet zu haben - darunter die öffentliche Aufforderung zu  Straftaten, *antisemitische Beschimpfungen* und fremdenfeindliche  Volksverhetzungen.


Aus dem im Eingangspost gebrachten Spiegel-Artikel, zweiter Absatz.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch daran  das  jemand mal  hier in forum  sowas geschrieben hat. (Art und Weise)



Ich erinnere mich wieder 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn dann ein  Schleuserschiff kommt, es zum Umkehren auffordern. Sollte  dem nicht  Folge geleistet werden, einen Warnschuss setzten.
> 
> Dann Zeit zum  Reagieren geben. Sollte dann immer noch nichts passieren,  dass Schiff  versenken. Sofern es sich unrechtmäßig in Hoheitsgewässern  befindet,  hast du auch keine rechtlichen Probleme.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.
> 
> Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um




Back 2 Topic:


Einzige Sorge wäre bei mir, 
Wen der Staat später ausnutzen würde, wen die Menschen mehr von ihre Rechte abgeben.

Hallo Polizeistaat


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juni 2018)

Und wie man schön sehen kann, ist da nichts mit pauschler Versenkung, sondern mit Aufforderung und Warnschuss. Aber lustig, dass du dich an 3 Jahre alte Sache so erinnerst.

Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wenn die Fans einen so sehr in Erinnerung behalten, während man sie selbst gar nicht wahrnimmt. Aber hey, einem jeden seine Hobbies


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Seine Meinung zu sagen ist das Eine,

Andere zu Straftaten zu animieren, etwas ganz anderes 

Leider ist es so, dass die Menschen durch die ständige Verfügbarkeit über soziale Medien usw. total verblöden,
da wird nicht mehr kritisch nachgefragt


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Juni 2018)

Dann bin ich ja heilfroh, dass ich dank dieser Razzien demnächst keine Beschimpfungen und Gewaltandrohungen mehr auf den Straßen zu hören bekomme.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

Für extreme Kommentare (bspw. "Alle x sollen sterben! Lasst uns ihnen...") gibt es seit jeher Strafen (zumindest, wenn sie denn angezeigt werden). Staatsanwalt und Richter prüfen und ordnen ein, ob es sich um eine Meinung oder Hetze handelt.
Damit habe ich überhaupt kein Problem. War schon immer so, muss immer so bleiben.

Eine gänzlich anders gelagerte Nummer ist das NetzDG. Wird Zeit, dass dieses gegen das Grundgesetz und Europarecht verstoßende Gesetz getilgt wird und die Oppositionsparteien umsetzen, was sie großspurig angekündigt haben. Es hätte nie verabschiedet werden dürfen (und alle, die zugestimmt haben [es gab eine große Expertenanhörung, die absolut eindeutig war], wussten das, es war ihnen egal, passt aber ganz wunderbar zum Rechtsverständnis unserer Groko und ganz besonders von Frau Merkel).

Meinung ≠ Hetze
Hasstiraden voller Gewaltphantasien = Hetze ≠ Meinung

Was was ist, hat kein "Recherchenetzwerk" oder ein Mindestlohnempfänger bei Facebook zu entscheiden, das ist Sache der Justiz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja heilfroh, dass ich dank dieser Razzien demnächst keine Beschimpfungen und Gewaltandrohungen mehr auf den Straßen zu hören bekomme.



Wenn jetzt alles in Ordnung ist, werde ich mir auch mal eine Kippa zulegen. Hamburg ist ja so schön bunt und weltoffen.

Da werde ich doch bestimmt mit offenen Armen empfangen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Was was ist, hat kein "Recherchenetzwerk" oder ein Mindestlohnempfänger bei Facebook zu entscheiden, das ist Sache der Justiz.


Es kann doch auch jeder stehen lassen, was geschrieben wurde, auch Facebook. Erst ein Richter kann und wird Facebook zwingen, Beiträge zu löschen. Vorher gibt es Hinweise und gemeldete Beiträge. Jetzt liegt es an jedem Betreiber, ob er das Risiko eingeht, und offentsichtliche Straftatbestände stehen lässt oder vorsorglich löscht. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Einschränkung der Äußerung der eigenen Meinung zu tun. 

Hat sich hier im Forum irgend etwas geändert? Die offensichtlichen Nachrichten wurden früher gelöscht und sie werden es heute auch noch. Allerdings, der oben verlinkte Aufruf von einem user, Flüchtlingsboot zu versenken und als Antwort auf Kritik, eine weitere Verhöhnung der dann getöten zu bringen ist schon verdammt harter Tobak. Genau das ist typische Volksverhetzung und genau soetwas wird jetzt endlich stärker verfolgt.

Es ist in der Tat auffällig, dass zwischen bestimmten Gruppen Gewalt zunimmt. Das ist umso deutlicher, da gesamtgesellschaftlich das Leben hier immer friedlicher und sicherer wird, umso stärker fallen einzene Taten auf.


----------



## Poulton (14. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja heilfroh, dass ich dank dieser Razzien demnächst keine Beschimpfungen und Gewaltandrohungen mehr auf den Straßen zu hören bekomme.


Straße ungleich Internet. Im Internet hinterlässt der Verfasser des Postes nicht nur selbigen dauerhaft, sondern dazu auch noch IP, etc. Wenn jemand antisemitische Hetze dir gegenüber auf offener Straße macht, bleibt die nicht für jeden "abrufbar" bzw. anhörbar für immer und ewig an dieser Stelle und wenn man die Person anzeigt, die dort seinen Verballdurchfall vom Stapel gelassen hat, steht im Zweifel Aussage gegen Aussage. Sofern sich die Person nicht noch mit stolz geschwelter Brust beim Vernehmungsbeamten und im Gericht dazu bekennt.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Naja, es geht ja generell darum,

wie man mit anderen Leuten kommuniziert,

sich einfach in der Anonymität des Netzes zu verstecken,

bedingt doch erst einen Eingriff von Regulierungsbehörden 

Weil hier jeder Anstand verloren geht  

Wenn meine Kinder mit mir so reden würden, was gepostet wird,
gäbe es aber was auf die Backen


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Kinder mit mir so reden würden, was gepostet wird,
> gäbe es aber was auf die Backen


Drohst du gerade im Internet damit, deine Kinder zu verprügeln, sollte dir ihr Tonfall mal nicht passen? Eine implizite Ankündigung von Kindesmisshandlung? Das würde ich lassen...


----------



## Tengri86 (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Kinder mit mir so reden würden, was gepostet wird,
> gäbe es aber was auf die Backen



Na na aber nicht doch :p


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat auffällig, dass zwischen bestimmten Gruppen Gewalt zunimmt. Das ist umso deutlicher, da gesamtgesellschaftlich das Leben hier immer friedlicher und sicherer wird, umso stärker fallen einzene Taten auf.



Ich würde ja gerne Maria Ladenburger, Mia aus Kandel oder gerade ganz aktuelle Susanna fragen, ob das Land friedlicher und sicher wird, aber leider haben diese drei Frauen den höchsten Preis, für die falsche Politik unserer Regierung gezahlt und werden mir diese Frage nie beantworten können.

Und auch der Mann der vor einem Jahr in einem hamburger Supermarkt ermordet wurde, wird es mir nicht sagen können.

Auch die 12 Todesopfer vom Berliner Weihnachtsmarkt werden zu dieser Frage leider für immer schweigen. 

Wie viele Menschen müsse noch sterben, bevor die falsche Politik von Frau Merkel endet? Hoffentlich hat Herr Seehofer Erfolg und die CSU bleibt hart. Im Moment sieht es ja ganz gut aus.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Drohst du gerade im Internet damit, deine Kinder zu verprügeln, sollte dir ihr Tonfall mal nicht passen? Eine implizite Ankündigung von Kindesmisshandlung? Das würde ich lassen...



Nö, es geht darum ordentlich miteinander zu kommunizieren,

OHNE FACEBOOK UND DGL.,

unter Menschen, unter 4 Augen


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

Dann solltest du diesen Wunsch ohne Gewaltphantasien ausdrücken.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dann solltest du diesen Wunsch ohne Gewaltphantasien ausdrücken.



Ihr seit einfach zu weich erzogen worden,

einen leichten Klapps, hat noch niemand geschadet


----------



## blautemple (14. Juni 2018)

Helfen tut er aber auch nicht


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ihr seit einfach zu weich erzogen worden,
> 
> einen leichten Klapps, hat noch niemand geschadet



Katzenköpfe habe ich durchaus auch abbekommen. Das war aber noch eine andere Welt und Zeit.
Heute ist jegliche Gewalt gegen Kinder verboten und strafbewehrt, auch der "Klaps" (was ich durchaus richtig finde, denn gerade bei Kindern kann ein falsch eingeschätzter Schlag gehörigen körperlichen Schaden verursachen, weil bspw der Schädel noch nicht ausgewachsen/ausgehärtet ist, Gehirnerschütterungen in jungen Jahren besonders schädlich sind, etc.pp.).

Ich verstehe deinen "Humor" ja irgendwo und in einer anderen Situation würde ich einfach drüber hinwegsehen... aber in einem Thread über "Hatespeech" mit einer Analogie über Prügel für die eigenen Kinder ankommen, ist ziemlich ungeschickt (und wer das dann auch noch mit "gefällt mir" adelt, hat sowieso verloren).

Nur mal als kleiner Denkanstoß.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Helfen tut er aber auch nicht



Aber sicher doch, wenn alle Stricke reissen,

wird mal klargestellt, wo der Hammer hängt 

Damit  hier keine Missverständnisse auftreten,
ich misshandle niemanden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Helfen tut er aber auch nicht


Doch, den Eltern, die damit ihre Ohnmacht überwinden. 

Aber wir entfernen und von Thema "Hasskommentare"


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch, wenn alle Stricke reissen,
> 
> wird mal klargestellt, wo der Hammer hängt
> 
> ...



Nein, du schlägst nur.


----------



## blautemple (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber sicher doch, wenn alle Stricke reissen,
> 
> wird mal klargestellt, wo der Hammer hängt
> 
> ...



Wie würdest denn du das finden wenn ich dir einfach mal so einen "Klapps" gebe nur weil du dich meiner Meinung nach falsch verhältst?
Ne du, das ist aus gutem Grund verboten...


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie würdest denn du das finden wenn ich dir einfach mal so einen "Klapps" gebe nur weil du dich meiner Meinung nach falsch verhältst?
> Ne du, das ist aus gutem Grund verboten...



Ich habe doch gerade gesagt ein leichter Klapps, keine Misshandlung 

Wie wollt ihr denn Eure Kinder großziehen,
wenn jetzt schon 12-jährige "zufällig Eingezogene" und abgehängte Schüler mit Messern in der Schule hantieren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wie würdest denn du das finden wenn ich dir einfach mal so einen "Klapps" gebe nur weil du dich meiner Meinung nach falsch verhältst?
> Ne du, das ist aus gutem Grund verboten...



Das wäre im Hamburger Straßenverkehr ein interessantes Konzept


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> wenn jetzt schon 12-jährige "zufällig Eingezogene" und abgehängte Schüler mit Messern in der Schule hantieren?


Man erstellt Anzeige bei der Polizei. Das ist der einzige Weg, der uns bleibt. Da helfen eben keine pauschalen Hetzkommentare im Netz, wie man sie immer wieder liest, auch hier von besonders informierten kreisen, sondern es hilft nur Handeln. Waffenverbot an Schulen ist eindeutig. Wenn das Deine Kinder bemerken, muss es eine Mail an die Polizei geben mit "Gefahr in Verzug". Man bespricht vorher mit der Polizei das Vorgehen und sendet im konkreten Fall eine Nachricht. Die kommen und das schnell.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gerade gesagt ein leichter Klapps, keine Misshandlung
> 
> Wie wollt ihr denn Eure Kinder großziehen,
> wenn jetzt schon 12-jährige "zufällig Eingezogene" und abgehängte Schüler mit Messern in der Schule hantieren?



Auch der leichte Klaps ist strafbar und wenn das hier irgendwo ein Jugendamt mitliest oder jemand an die Polizei leitet, hast du demnächst Besuch. 
Es gibt kein "Züchtigungsrecht" mehr. 
§ 1631 BGB - Einzelnorm
§ 223 StGB - Einzelnorm
Du bist Täter, kein verantwortungsvolles Elternteil.

Wenn du deine Kinder vor dem, was da draußen ist (und ja, diese Messerangriffe sind absolut besorgniserregend), dann schlag nicht sie, sondern bring ihnen bei, sich im Fall des Falles richtig zu verhalten. Melde sie zum Ju-Jutsu an (das ist zwar kein 100%iger Schutz, aber verhilft zumindest zu mehr Selbstsicherheit).
Deine Kinder körperlich zu gefährden und seelisch zu demütigen (und das tust du, nicht mal Profikampfsportler können die eigene Trefferwirkung immer genau kontrollieren/vorhersagen) bereitet sie definitiv nicht auf das Zusammenleben mit finsteren Gestalten vor (also irgendwie doch, nämlich mit dir und dass man nach deinem Mund zu reden hat).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Auch der leichte Klaps ist strafbar


Mein, es geht um körperliche Gewalt und um Misshandlung, dass sind zwei paar Schuhe. Auch wenn der Hinweis gut ist, sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Natürlich ist die Grenze fließend, aber zur Erziehung gehören leider Dinge, die unter Erwachsenen unter Nötigung fallen würden. Z.B. der Satz an eine 16 Jährige _"Du bleibst heute Zuhause"_ ist eindeutig Nötigung und seelische Gewalt und trotzdem ist es Teil der elterlichen Fürsorgepflicht, Kinder hin und wieder vor sich selber zu schützen. Das Gesez meint ganz andere Auswüchse. Aber ja, idealerweise klappt es ohne Autorität mit Liebe und Hingabe.

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab, es geht um Hasskommentare und deren Verfolgung


----------



## aloha84 (14. Juni 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht gut. Man sollte seine Meinung sagen dürfen. Ob das nun jedem gefällt oder nicht ist egal.



Geht ja auch weiterhin.
z.B.:
Wenn dir die Meinung/Entscheidung eines Politikers nicht gefällt, kannst du das auch kritisieren.
Wenn du "Dem Jenigen Welchen" allerdings damit drohst, seine Familie "platt" zu machen oder ihn an einen Galgen zu hängen, bewegst du dich halt im Bereich des Strafbaren.....das war vorher auch schon so, jetzt wird aber gehandelt.
Genau so gab es schon immer den Bestand der üblen Nachrede, das wird aber gerne verkannt.
z.B.:
Wenn ich bei FB schreibe das der Typ der bei uns ins Haus gezogen ist, welcher jetzt mal hypothetisch dein 24 Jahre alter Bruder Paul ist,  auf jeden Fall ein Vergewaltiger ist! --> Wirst du und er damit nicht einverstanden sein, und eventuell einen Anwalt kontaktieren.
Das gilt aber genauso auch für den Mohammed, der ins Nachbarhaus gezogen ist, wenn ich da schreibe er ist sowieso Vergewaltiger und seine Familie isst kleine Kinder, kann genau so dagegen vorgegangen werden.
Wichtig bei der Sache ist, dass das Recht für jeden gilt.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

@interessierterUser
Eigentlich wollte ich auf dich nicht mehr antworten (und deine Relativierungen von Gewalt gegen Kinder hier ist eines der besten Beispiele dafür, warum das auch eine gute Idee ist), aber bei dem Grad an Fehlinformation und "Kirche im Dorf lassen" muss ich bei diesem ernsten Thema einfach mal:

Nein, man "muss keine Kirche im Dorf lassen".

Jugendämter und Gerichte kennen bei diesem Thema überhaupt keinen Spaß mehr (früher hat man eher mal ein Auge zugedrückt, aber häusliche Gewalt und Gewalt gegen Kinder nimmt man dort heutzutage todernst, auch vermeintliche "Bagatellen" wie die Backpfeife oder den Katzenkopf).


Ohrfeige und Klaps auf den Po – was ist in der Kindererziehung erlaubt und was verboten?



> *Prügelstrafe ist kein Elternrecht mehr*
> 
> *Entgegen der weitverbreiteten oder tolerierten Meinung, Eltern dürfte bei der Erziehung ihrer Kinder auch mal die Hand ausrutschen, ist das körperliche Züchtigungsrecht der Eltern mittlerweile als letztes Recht zur körperlichen Züchtigung abgeschafft worden. Es gibt deshalb kein Elternrecht mehr, das es Eltern erlaubt, ihre Kinder aus erzieherischen Gründen zu schlagen.* Daher wird auch erziehungsberechtigten Eltern kein Züchtigungsrecht gegenüber ihren Kindern eingeräumt und die Frage, ob eine Ohrfeige maßvoll und angemessen ist, spielt juristisch gesehen keine Rolle mehr.
> 
> ...


Wenn du also die Meinung vertrittst, dass so ein bisschen Schläge ab und zu gar nicht so schlimm ist (was man durchaus als Relativierung von Gewalt und damit "hatespeech" einordnen könnte), kann ich nur hoffen, dass dir (und dem möglichen Zögling) deine Mutterfreude erspart bleibt.
Man kann gar nicht so viel essen, wie man... 
Es ist immer wieder erschreckend, wie manche Leute drauf sind. Schnell wieder ausblenden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> ....


Man darf nicht einmal mehr "dusselige Kuh" sagen?  Wenn das Alfred Tetzlaff noch hören könnte.

Das wird ja immer schlimmer. Aber danke für den aktuellen Stand der Gesetze, da war ich etwas 
zurück. Hat sich ja mehr getan, als ich je zu hoffen gewagt hätte. Aber bevor Du mich hier angreifst,
ich habe mit keinem Wort Gewalt schön geredet, aber die Grenzen sind fließend. Was ist z.B. einfaches
Festhalten von Kindern? Das ist Gewalt, oder?  Und da kommt man an die Grenze des Gesetzes, weil
ich an der Straße natürlich Kinder mit festen Griff festhalte. Fürsorge, oder Gewalt?

Ein Klapps auf dan Po kann so zart sein, da merkt man kaum und hat gar nichts mit Schlägen zu tun,
er kann aber auch so abgeführt werden, dass Kinder blaue Flecken bekommen und dann ist das 
natürlich Gewalt. Und nein, ich habe noch nie ein Kind geschlagen geschweige jemanden anders.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Auch der leichte Klaps ist strafbar und wenn das hier irgendwo ein Jugendamt mitliest oder jemand an die Polizei leitet, hast du demnächst Besuch.
> Es gibt kein "Züchtigungsrecht" mehr.
> § 1631 BGB - Einzelnorm
> § 223 StGB - Einzelnorm
> ...



Rede doch keinen Unsinn, ich rede jetzt zum wiederholen Mal von einem "leichten Klaps"

Spätestens in der Schule werden deine verweichtlichten Kinder heulend nach Hause rennen,

wenn sie das Ergebnis deiner softigen "Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen"-Erziehung ertragen müssen


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Rede doch keinen Unsinn, ich rede jetzt zum wiederholen Mal von einem "leichten Klaps"
> 
> Spätestens in der Schule werden deine verweichtlichten Kinder heulend nach Hause rennen,
> 
> wenn sie das Ergebnis deiner softigen "Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen"-Erziehung ertragen müssen


Man muss sie wie gesagt >>nicht<< mit häuslicher Gewalt erziehen, damit sie "harte Kerle" werden. Man kann sie zum Kampfsport anmelden, sie dort die körperliche Auseinandersetzung lernen lassen.
Da kann das Kind selbst entscheiden, wie weit es gehen darf und soll.
Das kann es bei dir nicht.

Wenn der Vater/die Mutter die Kinder schlägt, ist das ein widerwärtiger Akt. Du nutzt deine Körpergröße, Kraft und Autorität aus, um dein Kind zu dominieren, es zu verletzen, es zu erniedrigen, damit es aus dieser grauenvollen Lage, die es wohl nur schwerlich alleine (und ein "Richtig" gibt es hierbei gar nicht) Einordnen kann.
Das Einzige, was es dadurch lernt, ist, dass Menschen, die es bedingungslos lieben und schützen sollten, körperlich und seelisch verletzen dürfen, ohne dass es eine Chance auf adäquate Gegenwehr hat.
Es lernt daraus  ausschließlich, wie es ist, ein machtloses Opfer zu sein.

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass irgendwer hier die Muße hat und dich für deine Beiträge (und vor allem deine Taten) anzeigt, man dir deine Kinder (zumindest bis du es verstanden hast) wegnimmt.
Wenn deine Erziehung wirklich so fehlgeleitet ist, dass du Schläge benötigst, um dich gegen ein Kind durchzusetzen, dann ist es dafür einfach an der Zeit.

Dein Verhalten ist schlicht ekelerregend.


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2018)

Ich finde das richtig. Manche meinen die können sich im Internet alles erlauben.  Bei Facebook sind sie dann auch noch so dumm und posten in ihren echten Namen. Oder was man auf YouTube teilweise liest. Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Und selbst wenn man einen Fake oder Nicknamen verwendet, ist es nicht anonymer. Die Polizei kommt schon an die Ips.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Man muss sie wie gesagt mit häuslicher Gewalt erziehen, damit sie "harte Kerle" werden. Man kann sie zum Kampfsport anmelden, sie dort die körperliche Auseinandersetzung lernen lassen.
> Da kann das Kind selbst entscheiden, wie weit es gehen darf und soll.
> Das kann es bei dir nicht.
> 
> ...



Eine leichte Backpfeife( ich rede nicht von grün und blau schlagen) ist kein Gewaltverbrechen,
sondern zeigt Grenzen auf, wo ein Teenager vorher abgesteckte Grenzen mehrmal überschritten hat

Ich mache mich doch in meiner Bude nicht zum Affen,
wenn ich die Kohle heimbringe, und jeder kann hier tun und machen was er will 

Eine gewisse Ordnung muss dann schon da sein


----------



## Poulton (14. Juni 2018)

Schläge ins Gesicht bzw. Kopf allgemein sowie schütteln, sind bei Säuglingen und Kindern im Zweifel tödlich.
Gewalt in der Erziehung: Wie schlimm ist eine Ohrfeige? | Baby und Familie
Schutteltrauma: Was passiert und wie gefahrlich ist es fur Babys? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Aber bei Gevatter Buchs auf der Baumschule hat das wahrscheinlich im Leerplan gefehlt.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schläge ins Gesicht bzw. Kopf allgemein sowie schütteln, sind bei Säuglingen und Kindern im Zweifel tödlich.
> Gewalt in der Erziehung: Wie schlimm ist eine Ohrfeige? | Baby und Familie
> Schutteltrauma: Was passiert und wie gefahrlich ist es fur Babys? - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Aber bei Gevatter Buchs auf der Baumschule hat das wahrscheinlich im Leerplan gefehlt.



Hier ging es um fast erwachsene Menschen,

ich sage jetzt mal nichts weiter dazu, ist mir halt zu blöd


----------



## Poulton (14. Juni 2018)

Man kann auch anders Sanktionieren. z.B. nach Jobcenter-Manier...


----------



## Adi1 (14. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man kann auch anders Sanktionieren. z.B. nach Jobcenter-Manier...



Freilich, wenn jemand eine Tafel Schokolade im Supermarkt klaut,

obwohl ja genug Taschengeld da ist,

und die Polizei ani meiner Haustür klingelt,

fange ich an mit solchen Firlefanz? 

Wenn ich jetzt nicht durchgreife, ist Polen offen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Freilich, wenn jemand eine Tafel Schokolade im Supermarkt klaut,


Dann bringt man dem Kind das Wort "Requirieren" bei: 
YouTube

Aber wir entfernen und immer weiter von Hasskommentaren.


----------



## Taskmaster (14. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine leichte Backpfeife( ich rede nicht von grün und blau schlagen) ist kein Gewaltverbrechen,


*
Doch, Punkt.* Warum/weshalb/wieso habe ich dir gerade erklärt und auch die rechtliche Einordnung mitgegeben.
Wenn du unfähig bist, dein Kind anders zu maßregeln, bist du überfordert. Dann such dir Hilfe, schon der Kinder wegen. Teenager in der von dir beschriebenen Phase sind ganz besonders emotional angespannt (ja, die Pubertät ist stressig, "genervt" zu sein, rechtfertigt aber nichts), die flache Hand einmal durchs Gesicht zu ziehen, löst keinen Konflikt, es schafft nur neue, verkorkst das Kind nicht selten erst so richtig. Die Auswirkungen merkt man auch nicht immer sofort. Die Narben brechen auch manchmal mit starker Verzögerung auf (ich habe bspw den Kontakt zu meinen Eltern mit 21 komplett abgebrochen und möchte auch nicht, dass sie mein Kind jemals sehen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob sie nicht auch bei ihm mal mit der Hand ausholen würden, so, wie ich es erlebt habe, wenn es nicht das macht, was sie wollen und ich gerade in einem anderen Zimmer bin).

Deine "gewisse Ordnung" (und weiß Gott, ich bin [was sicherlich hier im Forum bekannt ist] ein Fan von Law and Order, ein sehr konservativer Mensch, habe trotzdem niemals und werde auch nie mein Kind schlagen) kann man anders erreichen.
Denn nicht schlagen dürfen bedeutet nicht, nicht bestrafen zu dürfen.

Handy weg, Internet weg, Taschengeld weg, Ausgehverbot, ... alles machbar. Wenn so was das Kind so gar nicht juckt, hat man größere Probleme und tiefer sitzende Konflikte, die ein Schlag maximal überdeckt und kurzzeitig für Ruhe sorgt, aber nicht löst. Dafür gibt es Familien- und Kinderpsychologen.

Was machst du denn mit deiner Frau, wenn die mal ihre Tage hat oder ganz generell rumzickt (kommt ja nun mal leider vor, Mädels )? Bekommt die dann auch eine Massage a la Adi1?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juni 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> So lange bundesweit täglich Menschen abgestochen oder schwer verletzt werden, wäre es mir lieber, dass man etwas gegen diejenigen täte, die ihren Hass und fehlenden Respekt vor anderen Menschen auch hemmungslos in die Tat umsetzen.
> 
> Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch an die Hasskommentare gewöhnt, die ich beim Tragen meiner Kippa hören muss. Das gehört eben zu dem toleranten und weltoffenen Deutschland.



Einfach mal den Glauben an autokratisch-dispotisch regierende Über(natürliche)wesen ablegen, die die Art deines Lebens bestimmen, dann brauchst du auch keine religösen Symbole mehr und dir keine dummen Kommentare diesbezüglich anhören. 

Gott / Allah / Jehova, wie auch immer man ihn nennen will, ist der größte Diktator, Verbrecher und Hasssprecher auf diesen Planeten und regiert am längsten, viel zu lange im Grunde... 
Wäre da mal Zeit für einen Regime Change.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Na endlich wird der rechtsfreie Raum mit Recht geflutet. Da werden sich noch einige der schlimmsten Verhetzer
> mit Aufrufen zu Straftaten, wie dem Versenken von flüchtlingsbooten vor der Grenze ziemlich in Acht nehmen müssen.
> Hetze im Internet: Bundesweite Razzien gegen Hasskommentare - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Wie steh ihr dazu?



Ist gut, so lange es die richtigen trifft. In dem Fall die ganzen linksradikalen Spinner, die immer wieder auffällig werden. Ansonsten haben wir in Deutschland gerade ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## blautemple (15. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine leichte Backpfeife( ich rede nicht von grün und blau schlagen) ist kein Gewaltverbrechen,
> sondern zeigt Grenzen auf, wo ein Teenager vorher abgesteckte Grenzen mehrmal überschritten hat
> 
> Ich mache mich doch in meiner Bude nicht zum Affen,
> ...



Sag mal tickst du noch ganz sauber? Du schlägst deinem Kind, deinem eigenen Fleisch und Blut, ins Gesicht nur weil es mal nicht nach deiner Pfeife tanzen will? Ich habe hier ja schon viel Blödsinn gelesen, aber das setzt dem ganzen echt die Krone auf.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einfach mal den Glauben an autokratisch-dispotisch regierende Über(natürliche)wesen ablegen, die die Art deines Lebens bestimmen, dann brauchst du auch keine religösen Symbole mehr und dir keine dummen Kommentare diesbezüglich anhören.


Ich glaube als Ungläubiger bezeichnet zu werden, schließt Atheisten mit ein.


blautemple schrieb:


> Sag mal tickst du noch ganz sauber? Du schlägst deinem Kind, deinem eigenen Fleisch und Blut, ins Gesicht nur weil es mal nicht nach deiner Pfeife tanzen will? Ich habe hier ja schon viel Blödsinn gelesen, aber das setzt dem ganzen echt die Krone auf.


Ich glaube weder adi noch iU wollen ihre (eventuellen) Kinder wirklich verletzten. Also kocht das ganze mal nicht so hoch sondern bleibt am Boden.

Persönlich glaube ich auch nicht, dass ein Schlag was bringen kann, die Konsequenzen sollten andere sein. Sportliche zum Beispiel.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

Ob man jemanden verletzen "will" (und das will man bei einer körperlichen Züchtigung nun mal per se, das ist der Unterschied zur verbalen Auseinandersetzung, wer schlägt, will Schmerzen verursachen und nimmt Folgeschäden billigend in Kauf, weswegen schon die versuchte Körperverletzung strafbar ist), ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Er verletzt das Kind. Körperlich und seelisch.
Ich glaube kaum, dass die Kinder auf Schläge mit "Ah, danke Papa! Das habe ich gebraucht. Jetzt verstehe ich genau was du von mir willst. Ich liebe dich! Kannst du noch mal die andere Seite... wegen der Symmetrie? Außerdem knackt der Kiefer dann immer so schön und die Wangen leuchten so schön rosarot." reagieren. Es wird dabei ziemlich sicher geschrien und geweint.

Niemand kann die eigene Schlagwirkung exakt einschätzen, schon gar nicht im Affekt. Das ist einfach nicht möglich. Das Gros der Menschen kann nicht mal unter Stress zweimal dieselbe Stelle treffen. Finger können versehentlich das Auge verletzen, Lippen und Zunge können aufplatzen oder vom Kind durch die Trefferwirkung aufgebissen werden. Man kann durch einen Schlag mit der flachen Hand auf das Ohr Hörschäden verursachen (Knalltrauma). 
Wenn es richtig blöd läuft, und die Schläfe falsch getroffen wird...

Da gibt es kein "am Boden bleiben". Es ist völlig indiskutabel, das Kind wie auch immer geartet zu prügeln. Und es ist nicht nur indiskutabel, es ist auch ganz klar gesetzlich verboten/strafbar. Außerdem gilt für Relativierer wie dich:


> Eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung droht dabei nicht nur dem schlagenden Elternteil, sondern auch die andere wegschauende oder tolerierende Seite kann beispielsweise wegen Beihilfe oder Anstiftung bzw. als Mittäter oder Mittäterin zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.



Ich bin fassungslos, wie viele hier (vor allem auch noch diejenigen, die sich selbst hier immer als die "Guten" verkaufen) kein Problem damit haben, das eigene Kind zu vermöbeln. Das Unrechtsbewusstsein der Menschen scheint völlig am Tiefpunkt angekommen zu sein.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Juni 2018)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ist gut, so lange es die richtigen trifft. In dem Fall die ganzen linksradikalen Spinner, die immer wieder auffällig werden. Ansonsten haben wir in Deutschland gerade ganz andere Probleme.



Ich hoffe dass die die Schlepper Banden (NGO's) direkt mit verknacken und deren Boote konfiszieren. 



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich bin fassungslos, wie viele hier (vor allem auch noch diejenigen, die sich selbst hier immer als die "Guten" verkaufen) kein Problem damit haben, das eigene Kind zu vermöbeln. Das Unrechtsbewusstsein der Menschen scheint völlig am Tiefpunkt angekommen zu sein.



Du missverstehst da Grundsätzlich etwas, es geht nicht darum gewissenlos Kinder zu vermöbeln, sondern Sie in Ihre Schranken zu verweisen. Wenn ich sehe wie viele Kinder da rum rennen ohne jeglichen Respekt anderen gegenüber dann wird mir schlecht und ich will keine eigenen in die Welt setzen.

Ich könnte es mir leisten aber diese Gesellschaft ist "verloren", das würde ich meinem Kind nicht antun wollen.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine leichte Backpfeife( ich rede nicht von grün und blau schlagen) ist kein Gewaltverbrechen,
> sondern zeigt Grenzen auf, wo ein Teenager vorher abgesteckte Grenzen mehrmal überschritten hat
> 
> Ich mache mich doch in meiner Bude nicht zum Affen,
> ...


Oh, du bist also unfähig dir anderweitig Respekt zu verschaffen, also muss es durch Gewalt(androhung) oder Angst sein. Das ist erbärmlich. 
Nur weil du das Geld verdienst, ist dein Kind nicht dein Eigentum dass dir gehorchen muss wie ein Leibeigener. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

@Basti1988
Und der nächste Relatvierer. Hier sollte wirklich mal ein Staatsanwalt reinschauen.
Ich missverstehe gar nichts, wie meine Erläuterungen der Verletzungsmöglichkeiten zu einem einzelnen Schlag mit flacher Hand eigentlich ziemlich unmissverständlich zeigen sollten.

Ein Kind richtig grün und blau mit Nachsetzen und allem drum und dran zu vermöbeln, kann natürlich noch wesentlich häufiger schlimmer ausgehen.

Respekt erlangt man nicht durch Erniedrigung. Wie maximiert ihr eigentlich die Maulschelle, wenn das Kind nach wiederholten Konflikten, die durch Schläge ins Gesicht unterdrückt worden sind, nur noch Abscheu für euch empfindet und erst recht jeglichen Respekt verloren hat? Muss man dann nachdrücklicher werden? So ein kleiner Fausthieb regelt dann diese Stufe?

Diese Art der illegalen Erziehung führt nicht zu Respekt. Ihr verwechselt Respekt mit Angst. Wer nach Schlägen in der Spur zu laufen scheint, macht das nicht, weil er den Täter respektiert, sondern weil er Angst vor mehr Schlägen hat. 
Ein Kind, das in den eigenen vier Wänden (dem eigentlich einzigen wirklich sicheren Rückzugsort vor der Welt da draußen, so sollte man zumindest annehmen) Angst vor körperlicher Gewalt haben muss, vor einem Gegner, den es eigentlich lieben soll, der es aber körperlich im Konflikt/Streitfall attackiert und dabei in allen Belangen massiv überlegen ist und eine körperliche Auseinandersetzung somit im besten Fall zu enormen und unterdrückten Frust, im schlimmsten Fall zu Traumata führt, wird kein besserer Mensch, wird andere Menschen nicht mehr respektieren. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Respekt muss man sich verdienen. Das ist anstrengend, aber lohnenswert. Angst bekommt man in Sekunden quasi geschenkt.

Die Kinder in patriarchalischen Familien sind nicht deswegen gerne mal aggressiv und rennen mit Messern durch die Gegend, weil sie so liberal und gewaltfrei erzogen worden sind. 
Auch ist eine Erziehung ohne Schläge nicht Antiautoritär. Respekt vor Autoritäten vermittelt man nicht mit der Maulschelle. Die Konsequenzen des eigenen Handelns kann man auch ohne Gewalt vermitteln.


----------



## blautemple (15. Juni 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Du missverstehst da Grundsätzlich etwas, es geht nicht darum gewissenlos Kinder zu vermöbeln, sondern Sie in Ihre Schranken zu verweisen. Wenn ich sehe wie viele Kinder da rum rennen ohne jeglichen Respekt anderen gegenüber dann wird mir schlecht und ich will keine eigenen in die Welt setzen.
> 
> Ich könnte es mir leisten aber diese Gesellschaft ist "verloren", das würde ich meinem Kind nicht antun wollen.



Was gibt es denn da miss zu verstehen? Man hat sein Kind nicht zu schlagen, Ende aus. Völlig egal ob das jetzt "nur" ein leichter Klaps oder ein Schlag ins Gesicht ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass die die Schlepper Banden (NGO's) direkt mit verknacken und deren Boote konfiszieren.


Du meinst so Schleppermannschaften wie die deutsche Seenotrettung? Sei froh, dass die selbstlosen Menschen auch die retten, die Menschenrechte mit Füßen treten. Aber so sind die Rechtsradikalen im Parlament. Sie wollen Menschen verrecken lassen und stehen selber überheblich lächend daneben. Bald ziehen sie wieder ihre Uniformen an:
 "Bald darfst du raus aus dem Schrank": Gauland streichelt Wehrmachtsuniform

Es ist eine Spirale. Zuerst kommt die Falschmeldung, in diesem Fall, dass die Hilfsorganisationen, die das Elend nicht mehr ertragen können, selber Schlepper sind, dann folgt die wiederholte Denunziation der Hilfsorganisationen und zum Schluß kommt der Mopp mit massiven persönlichen Angriffen. Wir erleben das auf breiter Front. Der Höhepunkt war für mich, dass der letzte wirklich angemessen kämpfende Gewerkschaftsführer Weselsky der GdL mit Morddrohungen überzogen wurde. Und da ist jede Grenze überschritten. Und genau das erleben wir, seit das rechtsextreme Pack wieder seine Münder öffnet, an allen Stellen in der Gesellschaft. Es sind Feinde der Aufklärung und Feinde der Menschenrechte. Das macht für mich, wenn es dann noch mit Rassismus kombiiert wird, einen Rechtsradikalen aus

Durchzugreifen und die Hassverbreitenden zu verurteilen und einzubunkern ist dabei nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Es ist wie das Schlagen von Kindern, es ist Gewalt gegen andere Menschen, abstatt mit den Menschen, die in ihrer Unfähigkeit und Dummheit zu dieser Art Hetze greifen in Ruhe und in langen Diskussionen zu überzeugen.  Aber gut, wir erleben es auch hie rim Forum, dass man bestimmten Usern die menschenrechte nicht mehr näher bringen kann, warum auch immer und dann bleibt halt nur die harte Strafe.

- Offtopic -


Leob12 schrieb:


> Oh, du bist also unfähig dir anderweitig Respekt zu verschaffen, also muss es durch Gewalt(androhung) oder Angst sein. Das ist erbärmlich.





blautemple schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn da miss zu verstehen? Man hat sein Kind nicht zu schlagen, Ende aus.


Wieviele Kinder habt Ihr und erzieht Ihr? Es sagt sich so schön, dass es immer andere Optionen gibt und in der Regel gibt es sie auch. Du siehst es doch bei den hetzenden Rechtsradikalen, dass jede Vernunft und jeder Verstand abhanden gekommen ist, da hilft dann leider oft nur eine Strafe. Denke ich an meine Kindheit habe ich meine Eltern zeitweise in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Welche Optionen gibt es dann für Eltern, wenn zureden und Vernunft nicht im Ansatz funktonieren. 

Ich habe z. B. mal eine Zuckerdose wiederholt und mit Freude ausgekippt. Es war mit Absicht provoziert, um Grenzen auszuloten. Und dann müssen Grenzen gesetzt werden. Der kurze Klaps war immer eindeutig, verständlich und zeigte die Grenze. Ich fühlte mich dabei weder ohnmächtig, noch ungerecht behandelt, noch hat es Vertrauen gemildert, ganz im Gegenteil, weil ich das Vertrauen gewann zu wissen, wie weit ich gehen kann. Es hatte etwas von dem Wissen, auch als Schwächere Stärke steuern zu können. Und dann begann meine Mutter mit anderen Konsequenzen wie Fernsehverbot. Das heißt, nach einer wie üblich provozierenden Aktion konnte ich dann drei Tage später meine Lieblingsserie nicht sehen, obwohl ich zwei Tage sehr liebenswert war. Da entstand Ohnmacht, Hilflosigkeit und Kontrollverlust. Das empfand ich zu Kindertagen viel demütigender. Das wird aber bei anderen Kindern anders sein. Darum ist Erziehung immer etwas individuelles.

Und jetzt müssen wir klar unterscheiden. Erstens, wo beginnt Gewalt und wie wirkt sie. Ich habe auch keine eigenen Kinder, aber genug "Leihkinder" und Mündel, die ich zum Teil über Jahre betreue, die, wenn es mit den Eltern wieder extremen Ärger gibt, auch im gegenseitigen Einverständnis bei mir wohnen. Das ist mein soziales Projekt als Ausgleich dafür, dass ich keine eigenen Kinder habe. Ich habe noch nie irgend eine Art von Gewalt benötigt, die Kinder sind aber in der Regel älter und freiwillig bei mir, dann kann man auch mit "pubertierenden Rotzgören" umgehen. 

Wenn man mich besser kennen würde, wüsste man, dass meine vorsichtig unterstützenden Worte an Addi eine Brücke waren, um die Diskussion hier nicht entgleisen zu lassen und mit massiven blosstellenden Angriffen, wie es jetzt hier passiert, einen User zu überhäufen. Denn das, was hier mit Addi gemacht wird, ist ebenso eine Form von Gewalt, verbale Gewalt und Drohnung, also nichts anderes, als eine Ohrfeige und der erste Stufe von "Hasskommentaren". Ich hatte gehofft, Addi geht über die Brücke, aber man sieht hier wieder deutlich, wie Eskalationen beginnen und wie beide Seiten Öl ins Feuer gießen.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Juni 2018)

@topic

Finde ich gut.
Hassrede, aufrufe zu Mord und Gewalt sind niemals und nirgends in Ordnung.
Dabei ist es auch komplett irrelevant, ob die "Kommentare" rechtsextrem, linksextrem, religiös oder wie-auch-immer motiviert sind.

Jetzt kommt allerdings ein Wort, welches für mich inzwischen fast ein Tabubegriff in politischen Diskussionen ist.

ABER, es darf kein fadenscheiniger Vorwand  werden um den Datenschutz weiter aufzuweichen oder weitere Überwachungsmaßnahmen zu rechtfertigen.
Das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum und eine Rechtsdurchsetzung braucht derartige Maßnahmen nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (15. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn da miss zu verstehen? Man hat sein Kind nicht zu schlagen, Ende aus. Völlig egal ob das jetzt "nur" ein leichter Klaps oder ein Schlag ins Gesicht ist.


Du verwechselst da was: Manche denken "mein Kind" ist gleichbedeutend wie "mein Eigentum".
Deswegen ist es für solche Leute auch ok, sie sehen da keinen eigenen Fehler, lediglich ihr eigenes "Recht". 
Ich frage mich ob es für solche Leute in Ordnung ist wenn ich das Kind bspw schlagen würde weil es irgendwas gemacht hat...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (15. Juni 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was: Manche denken "mein Kind" ist gleichbedeutend wie "mein Eigentum".
> Deswegen ist es für solche Leute auch ok, sie sehen da keinen eigenen Fehler, lediglich ihr eigenes "Recht".
> Ich frage mich ob es für solche Leute in Ordnung ist wenn ich das Kind bspw schlagen würde weil es irgendwas gemacht hat.



Das würde von diesen Leuten wahrscheinlich als "beschädigung fremden Eigentums" angeshen werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2018)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> ABER, es darf kein fadenscheiniger Vorwand  werden um den Datenschutz weiter aufzuweichen oder weitere Überwachungsmaßnahmen zu rechtfertigen...


Die Gefahr besteht, in diesen Fällen scheint es sich aber durchweg um klare eindeutige Verstöße und in Folge Hausdurchsuchungen nach richterlicher Anordnung zu handeln. Ich sehe keine präventiven Massnahmen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> ...Ich frage mich ob es für solche Leute in Ordnung ist wenn ich das Kind bspw schlagen würde weil es irgendwas gemacht hat...





EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das würde von diesen Leuten wahrscheinlich als "beschädigung fremden Eigentums" angeshen werden.


Meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass sie in der Regel kein Problem damit haben. Ich "teste" das gerne zusammen mit Eltern und Kindern und frage böse _"Und wenn Euer Kind nicht macht, was ich will, darf ich es schlagen?_". Die Antwort ist in der Regel _"Natürlich"_. 

Und dann, unter vier Augen erklärt man dem Kind, was das sollte und das es sich keine Sorgen machen muss, ich würde es nie schlagen. Es war ein Test für die Eltern. Und dann kann man in der ersten Stunden auf dieser dünnen Vertrauensbasis heraus bekommen, ob und wie oft Kinder geschlagen werden. Und dann kann man dem Kind zusichern, mit den Eltern darüber zu reden, wobei das sehr schwer ist. Denn wenn ein Kind diese Art Übergriffe erzählt, ist eine übliche Reaktion auch, erst recht verprügelt zu werden, gerade bei sexuellen Übergriffen.

Leider besteht unsere Welt nicht nur aus perfekten Menschen, sondern überall lauern Deppen wie Trump, Bullies, Schläger, Sadisten. Und die gilt es zu erkennen. Wer eine ausschließlich liebenswerte Kindheit hatte, hat später im Leben mit diesen Charakteren erhebliche Probleme. Und das sind alle gute Gesprächsthemen, über die man mit Kindern ab 14 reden kann und vor allen zuhören kann, was sie mitbekommen und wie sie sich fühlen. Und wenn ich dann höre, was in Schulen heute passiert, dann ist das alles andere als witzig.

Die heute so oft kritisierten "Hasskommentare" sind nur ein Zeichen für den gegenseitigen Umgang unter den Menschen. Die Liebe schwindet, leider


----------



## Gast201808272 (15. Juni 2018)

Zum Thema Gewalt in der Kindererziehung:

Ich weiss, dass das einem Kind fuer immer in Erinnerung bleibt. Frueher war das einfach ein haeufig eingesetztes Mittel, und wurde zum Glueck ueber die Generationen immer weniger. Die Kinder erinnern sich auch als Erwachsene noch daran, finden es ungerecht und machen es bei ihren eigenen Kindern besser. So hatte ich selbst damit nichts mehr zu tun (und werde es auch bei meinen Kindern nicht anwenden), meine Eltern und vor allem Grosseltern aber sehr wohl.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst so Schleppermannschaften wie die deutsche Seenotrettung? Sei froh, dass die selbstlosen Menschen auch die retten, die Menschenrechte mit Füßen treten. Aber so sind die Rechtsradikalen im Parlament. Sie wollen Menschen verrecken lassen und stehen selber überheblich lächend daneben. Bald ziehen sie wieder ihre Uniformen an:
> "Bald darfst du raus aus dem Schrank": Gauland streichelt Wehrmachtsuniform
> 
> Es ist eine Spirale. Zuerst kommt die Falschmeldung, in diesem Fall, dass die Hilfsorganisationen, die das Elend nicht mehr ertragen können, selber Schlepper sind, dann folgt die wiederholte Denunziation der Hilfsorganisationen und zum Schluß kommt der Mopp mit massiven persönlichen Angriffen. Wir erleben das auf breiter Front. Der Höhepunkt war für mich, dass der letzte wirklich angemessen kämpfende Gewerkschaftsführer Weselsky der GdL mit Morddrohungen überzogen wurde. Und da ist jede Grenze überschritten. Und genau das erleben wir, seit das rechtsextreme Pack wieder seine Münder öffnet, an allen Stellen in der Gesellschaft. Es sind Feinde der Aufklärung und Feinde der Menschenrechte. Das macht für mich, wenn es dann noch mit Rassismus kombiiert wird, einen Rechtsradikalen aus
> ...



Wieso fährt man dann nicht mit den "Wirtschaftsmigranten" direkt wieder an die Küste in Afrika? Wieso muss man hunderte Kilometer nach Europa fahren? Hast du dir schon mal die Routen der Schlepperbanden auf hoher See angeschaut? Das hat nichts mehr mit "Seenotrettung" zu tun sondern ist Schlepperei.

Es tut mir leid das du an den gewissen "Illusionen" zu leiden hast, ich hoffe es besteht die Möglichkeit das behandeln zu lassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wieso fährt man dann nicht mit den "Wirtschaftsmigranten" direkt wieder an die Küste in Afrika? Wieso muss man hunderte Kilometer nach Europa fahren? Hast du dir schon mal die Routen der Schlepperbanden auf hoher See angeschaut? Das hat nichts mehr mit "Seenotrettung" zu tun sondern ist Schlepperei.


Was soll ein Zentralafrikaner in Lybien, wo er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit getötet wird oder verhungert? Warum sollte Lybien die Menschen aufnehmen? Vielleicht verstehst Du irgendwann, das "Afrika" nicht ein Land ist, aber das scheint Deinen intellektuellen Hintergrund zu übersteigen.  Gegen welches Recht verstoßen die Hilfsorganisationen? Und höre auf, sie "Schlepper" zu nennen. Das ist eine verzerrende Darstellung, weil die Hilfsorganisationen kein Geld der Flüchtlinge annehmen. Du verbreitet Lügen aus dem rechtsradikalen Milieu. Und ja, ich war eine Woche  auf Lampedusa und habe mir das Elend angesehen. Wer die Augen zumachen kann und Menschen wissentlichen absaufen lässt, hat von europäischen Werten gar nichts mitbekommen.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid das du an den gewissen "Illusionen" zu leiden hast, ich hoffe es besteht die Möglichkeit das behandeln zu lassen.


Menschenrechte sind wirklich etwas Schlimmes, nicht war?  Es ist ungeheuerlich, was einige an Gedanken haben und von sich geben.
Menschenrechte – Wikipedia


----------



## Poulton (15. Juni 2018)

Info am Rande bzgl. "_die paar Hiebe sind ja nichts verwerfliches_": In fast jedem Bundesland gibt es das Mittel der Online-Anzeige.
Online Anzeige erstatten: Anzeigeerstattung online  - Wie geht das? | Bayern 1 | Radio | BR.de
Und selbst wenn es in einem anderen Bundesland erstattet wird, wird es an die Polizei des anderen weitergeleitet.

Screenshots der betreffenden Postings machen nicht vergessen.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll ein Zentralafrikaner in Lybien, wo er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit getötet wird oder verhungert? Gegen welches Recht verstoßen die Hilfsorganisationen? Und höre auf, sie "Schlepper" zu nennen. Das ist eine verzerrende Darstellung, weil die Hilfsorganisationen kein Geld der Flüchtlinge annehmen. Du verbreitet Lügen aus dem rechtsradikalen Milieu. Und ja, ich war eine Woche  auf Lampedusa und habe mir das Elend angesehen. Wer die Augen zumachen kann und Menschen wissendlichen absaufen lässt, hat von europäischen Werten gar nichts mitbekommen.


Willst du die ganze Welt hier auf nehmen?

Vielleicht hilft dir der Beitrag ja weiter: YouTube

Ich darf Sie Schlepper nennen weil es Schlepper sind. Die warten doch nur vor der Lybischen Küste wo die Wirtschaftsmigranten auf nicht Seetüchtigen Schlauchbooten dann den das Notsignal geben und zack man ist "gerettet" und wird per Schleppertaxi an die Europäische Küste gebracht. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Menschenrechte sind wirklich etwas Schlimmes, nicht war?  Es ist ungeheuerlich, was einige an Gedanken von sich geben.



Bleib realistisch, du kannst nicht die ganze Welt retten. 

Kontrollierte Einwanderung wie nach dem Neuseeländischen/Amerikanischen oder Canadischen Vorbild würde ich mir wünschen, denn wir wollen ja weiterhin eine Stolze Industrienation sein und nicht wie aktuell das Sozialamt der Welt. 
Aber nein wir müssen die ungebildeten der Welt aufnehmen die unsere Sozialkassen bis an die Grenze belasten und wo wir dann an wirklich wichtigeren Dingen Geld kürzen müssen.

Ich weiß das willst du nicht hören aber mir ist das halt nicht egal wofür mein Spitzensteuersatz ausgegeben wird. 

So ich beende hiermit die Diskussion, da es für mich keinen Geistigen Nährwert bringt mich weiter mit dir zu unterhalten. Ich muss wieder arbeiten um für Leute wie dich das Leben zu versüßen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gegen welches Recht verstoßen die Hilfsorganisationen? Und höre auf, sie "Schlepper" zu nennen.



Grundsätzlich erstmal gegen garkeines, aber man kann auch nicht abstreiten das die Rettung von überwiegend Wirtschaftsmigranten direkt vor den lybischen Küstengewässern es den Schleusern nicht wesentlich erleichtern täte  ihrem Handwerk nachzugehen.
Schließlich kann man die Personen dann in jede noch so seeuntüchtige Nussschale quetschen und auf die Reise schicken wenn man sich relativ sicher sein kann das relativ zeitnah aus dem Meer gefischt werden und nicht bis an die italiensche Küste gelangen müssen.
Das macht die Situation auch nicht unbedingt besser und sorgt am Ende im Grunde nur dafür das die Schlepper sich leichter bereichern können, während es das Problem ungeordneter Wirtschaftsmigration in keinster Art löst.

Wenn man nicht möchte das Menschen im Mittelmeer absaufen sollte man wege für legale Migration schaffen und vor allem auch den Schleusern das Handwerk legen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer die Augen zumachen kann und Menschen wissentlichen absaufen lässt, hat von europäischen Werten gar nichts mitbekommen.



Und wer die Augen davor verschließt das es auch keine Lösung ist jeden ungeordnet in die EU zu lassen dem es elend geht verschließt ebenfalls die Augen vor der Realität.
Elend, genau wie bei Seuchen, bekämpft man nicht dadurch das man kurzfristig die Sympthome lindert, sondern das ihre Ursachen langfristig bekämpft. Das dabei auch unweigerlich Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben, weil man nicht alle retten kann, ist nunmal der Situation geschuldet, das Leben ist nunmal alles andere als fair.
Das Problem ist leider nur das zur Bekämpfung der Ursachen wenig bis nichts unternommen wird, während NGOs das private Gewissen ihrer Mitglieder / Unterstützer damit zu erleichtern versuchen in Manier eines Don Quijote die Windmühlen zu bekämpfen, indem sie Menschen aus dem Meer fischen und das mit dem Gebot der Hummanität begründen.

Ist es human?
Grundsätzlich ja.
Ist es in irgend einer weise ein Beitrag der zu einer Lösung führt?
Nein, den Symbolpolitik gibt es leider schon mehr als genug und das ist nur eine weitere.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Willst du die ganze Welt hier auf nehmen?)


Was für ein dummes Argument, warum sollte die ganze Welt nach Deutschland wollen? Und was meinst du mit "aufnehmen"? Wer bekommt denn eine deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit. Wirf den Blick auf Exjougoslavien und frage dich, wieviele Menschen der hunderttausenden Flüchtlinge noch hier sind? Kleiner Tipp, die Zahlen wurden veröffentlicht und bis auf einen kleinen Rest sind alle wieder in ihrer Heimatregion. Hat halt gedauert, z.B. über zehn Jahre. Ähnlich wird es mit Syrern laufen.

Was meinst Du, was hier mit Flüchtlingen aus Afrika passiert? Sie werden zuerst soweit versorgt, dass sie überleben. Das ist das mindeste, was die christliche Nächstenliebe verlangt.Und dann kann man in einem Rechtstaat ein Asylverfahren beantragen. Das rechtsextreme Pack will nun sowohl unsere Werte als auch den Rechtstaat untergraben, selbst die CSU mischt kräftig mit. Das ist pervers. 

Und der Hasskommentarschreiber jubelt und zieht weiter über die Menschen  her, die unsere Werte leben.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich darf Sie Schlepper nennen weil es Schlepper sind.


Nein, das ist Hetze und Beleidigung. Wenn Du das den Menschen ins Gesicht sagst bekommst Du mit gutem Recht eine Anklage werden Beleidigung



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Bleib realistisch, du kannst nicht die ganze Welt retten.


Ich nicht, aber der Verstand und die Vernunft kann es. Dazu muss man nur wenigen Menschen massiv Einhalt gebieten. Globale Probleme wie den Klimawandel, das Artensterben, das Ozonloch, die Plastikmengen in den Meeren, etc. kann man nur global lösen und miteinander. Aber so etwas verstehen Rechtsradikale wie Trump oder AfD Fritzen nicht.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Kontrollierte Einwanderung....


Genau das fordern die Linken schon immer.  Asylrecht ist das eine, ein Einwanderungsgetz etwas ganz anderes. Und ja, wie haben kein Einwanderungsgesetz, weil Konservative sich schon immer dagegen wehren.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du nie einen Krieg und Vertreibung oder Flucht erlebst und Nachbarstaaten zu Dir sagen_ "Ungebildete brauchen wir hier nicht, lasst ihn verrecken". _

Übrigens geht es in diesem Thema um Hasskommentare, aber irgendwie steht auf der AfD Agenda, immer und überall über Flüchtlinge zu reden, als wenn das auch nur im geringsten eines unserer wirklichen Probleme wäre. Da wird ein Popanz aufgebaut und der Hasskommtarschreiber grölt mit.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus. Zuerst müsste der Pabst entmachtet werden, der gegen Verhütung und Abtreibung wettert. Ansonsten laufen zarte Projekte immer schon, aber versuch mal mehr Geld für Entwicklungshilfe zu bekommen. Auch das fordern die Linken immer schon. die Probleme sind ausgemacht. China löst das Problem in Afrika gerade, baut Infrastruktur gegen Rohstoffe. Und wir schauen zu. Aber so sind unsere Konservativen. Blos keine Veränderung und Afrikaner taugen nur zur Versklavung. Der alte Rassismus sitzt tief in diesem Land.

Nur mal eine kurze Frage in die Runde der rechtsradikalen Menschenfeinde.  Ist die Tafel für Euch auf widerwärtig und sind Tafelmitarbeiter Ausgeburten der Hölle, weil sie dafür sorgen, dann wirtschaftlich Schwache, da könnte man jetzt auch ein Wort aus der Naziterminologie nehmen in Richtung bestimmte kleine Insekten, in diesem Land überleben. Sind es nach den Flüchtlingen dann die nächsten die an die Reihe kommen, um einen wie waren früher die Worte und welche muss man im Bundestag heute wieder hören, einen "gesunden Volkskörper" zu bekommen?

Es ist so unerträglich zum Kotzen, dann man diesen Schlunz aus dem tausendjährigen Reich an jeder Stelle lesen muss und es sich in unseren Parlamenten wie ein krebsgeschwür ausbreitet. Und das ganze untermalt von den Hasskommentarschreibern, die diese AfD-Agenda untermalen


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich erstmal gegen garkeines, aber man kann auch nicht abstreiten das die Rettung von überwiegend Wirtschaftsmigranten direkt vor den lybischen Küstengewässern es den Schleusern nicht wesentlich erleichtern täte  ihrem Handwerk nachzugehen.



Doch doch, tun sie und man kann sie auch ohne Probleme Schlepper nennen, deswegen wird mittlerweile auch kaum noch über diese Organisationen berichtet.
Die Stimmung fing schon an umzuschlagen, als das hier die Runde machte:
Staatsanwalt: NGOs kooperieren mit Schleppern im Mittelmeer << DiePresse.com
Zuvor wurden schon die Vorwürfe um heimliche Absprachen zwischen NGOs und Schleppern und dass man aus der "Rettung" Profit ziehen würde, immer lauter. Diese kamen übrigens direkt aus dem Mund von Frontex:
Frontex blames charities for encouraging trafficking of migrants - Fabrice Leggeri | World | News | Express.co.uk

Und dann kam es zum Fall "Iuventa":
Italiens Justiz: Berliner Verein arbeitet mit Schleusern - Politik - Berliner Morgenpost
Rettungsschiff fur Fluchtlinge: Die "Iuventa" bleibt beschlagnahmt | tagesschau.de


----------



## Basti1988 (15. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> ....



Oh nein! Sprich doch nicht diese "un"- Wahrheiten aus. 

LÜGENKRESSE!


----------



## Poulton (15. Juni 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir der Beitrag ja weiter: YouTube


Es darf bezweifelt werden, dass du dir das angesehen hast oder dein  Englisch ist einfach so schlecht, dass du es nicht verstanden hast. Denn  dem Mann geht es darum, dass man den Leuten vor Ort helfen soll ihre  Lebensumstände zu verbessern und nicht noch die abwerben soll, die etwas  mehr Bildung oder berufliche Praxis haben, was im Grunde nur zu einer  Verschärfung der Armutsspirale vor Ort führt.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Kontrollierte Einwanderung wie nach dem Neuseeländischen/Amerikanischen oder Canadischen Vorbild würde ich mir wünschen, denn wir wollen ja weiterhin eine Stolze Industrienation sein und nicht wie aktuell das Sozialamt der Welt.


Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wenn vom kanadischen oder amerikanischen Modell gesprochen wird, man gleichzeitig aber unter den Tisch kehrt, dass diese Länder das klassische Geburtsortprinzip haben. Sprich: Dein Hintern hat dort das Licht der Welt erblickt, dein Hintern hat damit auch die Staatsbürgerschaft. Ganz egal ob die Mutti legal im Land ist oder nicht.
Jus soli - Wikipedia


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2018)

Um es nochmal ganz klar zu sagen, hier ging es um eine Ohrfeige, und nicht um eine Schlägerei



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Handy weg, Internet weg, Taschengeld weg, Ausgehverbot, ... alles machbar.



Sicher ist das machbar, ist aber eine Art von Psychoterror,
wenn du das lange genug durchziehst, sind deine Kinder dann reif für den Psychologen ... 

... Und, ich habe niemals eine Frau geschlagen, würde ich auch nie machen


----------



## blautemple (15. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal ganz klar zu sagen, hier ging es um eine Ohrfeige, und nicht um eine Schlägerei
> 
> ... Und, ich habe niemals eine Frau geschlagen, würde ich auch nie machen



Und was ändert das? Denkst du eine Backpfeife tut nicht weh?

Stimmt, du schlägst lieber Kinder...
Sorry aber deine Folgebeiträge machen es kein Stück besser 

Und bevor ich noch Ärger wegen Off-Topic kriege bin ich dann mal weg.


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Um es nochmal ganz klar zu sagen, hier ging es um eine Ohrfeige, und nicht um eine Schlägerei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist wirklich so begriffsstutzig, oder? Noch immer kapierst du nicht, was verboten ist und welche Schäden du anrichtest.

Sicher... Materielle Bestrafung und Hausarrest sind Psychoterror. Dann lieber in die Fresse... 
Echt, du hast schwere Probleme.
Such dir Hilfe.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Echt, du hast schwere Probleme.
> Such dir Hilfe.



Nö, habe ich nicht 

Pack deine Kinder ruhig in eine Zuckerwatte-Kokon
und fahre sie mit deinem SUV zum Gymnasium 

Aber denke daran, irgendwann werden diese verhätschelten, beziehungsunfähigen
Narzissten mal auf den eigenen Beinen stehen müssen


----------



## blautemple (15. Juni 2018)

So, ein letzter Beitrag noch von meiner Seite:
Denkst du echt eine kleine Respektschelle links und rechts macht aus deinen Kinder ganz harten Burschen?

Ne du, das geht einfach gar nicht


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Denkst du echt eine kleine Respektschelle links und rechts macht aus deinen Kinder ganz harten Burschen?



Es geht doch nicht darum, aus diesen Kindern Kämpfern zu machen,

meine Fresse, das wird ja jetzt so interpretiert, als wenn ich jeden Tag mit der Lederpeitsche

durch die Bude rennen würde 

Bei uns herrscht schon ein sehr angenehmes Klima  und niemand hat jetzt einen an der Waffel

Damit ist das Thema jetzt auch von meiner Seite gegessen


----------



## Poulton (15. Juni 2018)

und demnächst: "Bundesweite Razzien bei Kinderschlägern".


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> und demnächst: "Bundesweite Razzien bei Kinderschlägern".



Schon eine Weile her, aber:

Polizei holt 28 Kinder aus Christensekte "Zwolf Stamme" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und diese Leute haben erst vor kurzem auf ihr Recht zur körperlichen Züchtigung geklagt:

Prugeln fur Gott? Sekte Zwolf Stamme klagt vor Menschenrechtsgericht - WELT

Zum Glück sind sie damit gescheitert:

"Zwolf Stamme" scheitern vor Europaischem Gericht fur Menschenrechte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Adi1 (15. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> und demnächst: "Bundesweite Razzien bei Kinderschlägern".



Lass mal gut sein, wie gesagt, von einmal einer Ohrfeige geht die Welt nicht unter 

Wo bleibt denn eure Empöhrung darüber?

14-jahrige Susanna die ganze Nacht vergewaltigt und dann erwurgt – Tatverdachtig: zwei kulturfremde Asylanten – Jurgen Fritz Blog

Macht ja nix, ist halt tot


----------



## Poulton (15. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind sie damit gescheitert:
> 
> "Zwolf Stamme" scheitern vor Europaischem Gericht fur Menschenrechte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Erschreckend: Zwolf Stamme (Glaubensgemeinschaft) – Wikipedia


> Zu Beginn des Jahres 2017 übersiedelten die letzten Mitglieder der Gemeinschaft nach Skalná in Tschechien.[SUP][32][/SUP]  Dort ist die körperliche Bestrafung von Kindern nicht ausnahmslos  untersagt. Das Landratsamt Donau-Ries verlieh seiner Besorgnis  hinsichtlich der betroffenen Kinder Ausdruck.[SUP][33][/SUP]


----------



## Taskmaster (15. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, habe ich nicht
> 
> Pack deine Kinder ruhig in eine Zuckerwatte-Kokon
> und fahre sie mit deinem SUV zum Gymnasium
> ...



Mein Kind ist weder narzisstisch noch sonst wie fehlgeleitet. Ich weiß mich einfach ohne Gewalt durchzusetzen und man wird nie erleben, dass es zusammenzuckt, wenn ich mir während einer Diskussion ruckartig mit der Hand durch die Haare fahre.
Ich fahre auch keinen SUV und bringe auch mein Kind nicht zur Schule. Nicht, weil ich es nicht wollen würde, sondern weil er lieber zusammen mit einem Freund mit dem Fahrrad fährt.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mein Kind in mir nicht nur einen Erzeuger, sondern auch einen Freund fürs Leben hat.

Du hingegen... bei deinem Auftreten hier, wünsche ich dir dasselbe, was ich mit meinen Eltern durchgezogen habe, weil sie die Hand erhoben haben. Der Bumerang kommt manchmal spät zurück, aber er wird kommen.
Hoffentlich passiert deinen Kindern bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nichts durch deine Attacken.

Du bist einfach ein ganz armes Würstchen.


----------



## remember5 (15. Juni 2018)

Das Thema Hasskommentare ist armseelig und lächerlich.
Demnächst wird im EU Parlament über ein weiteres Zersurgesetz abgestimmt. Grade zur WM wo alle unter Hypnose sind.
PietSmietTV - Das Zensurgesetz kommt
Wehr Dich gegen Online-Zensur in Europa! :: Civil Liberties Union for Europe


Es wäre gut wenn hier auf der Seite mal generell über sowas informiert werden würde. Das Betrifft uns alle.


----------



## RtZk (15. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man darf nicht einmal mehr "dusselige Kuh" sagen?  Wenn das Alfred Tetzlaff noch hören könnte.
> 
> Das wird ja immer schlimmer. Aber danke für den aktuellen Stand der Gesetze, da war ich etwas
> zurück. Hat sich ja mehr getan, als ich je zu hoffen gewagt hätte. Aber bevor Du mich hier angreifst,
> ...



Was Recht und was Unrecht ist hat ein Gericht zu entscheiden und sowieso nicht du, wenn du der Meinung, dass es Unrecht sei, kannst du Klage einreichen und das Gericht wird entscheiden ob das Festhalten oder ähnliches "Gewalt" war oder nicht.

Wirklich beeindruckend finde ich, dass manche hier tatsächlich zu meinen scheinen, dass ein Kind ein Erwachsener ist dem eine Ohrfeige nicht wirklich viel ausmacht. Gewalt ist keine Lösung!
Kinder zu schlagen verursacht meist 2 Dinge, sie werden genauso und glauben Gewalt löst Probleme oder sie haben später einen Knacks, was wenig verwunderlich ist.


----------



## RyzA (15. Juni 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Das Thema Hasskommentare ist armseelig und lächerlich.


Nein ist es nicht! Es sind damit die schwerwiegenden Fälle gemeint. Da geht es um Volksverhetzungen, schweren Beleidigungen, Morddrohungen usw.
Sowas braucht man auch nicht  mit "Zensur" zu relativieren/verharmlosen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur mal eine kurze Frage in die Runde der rechtsradikalen Menschenfeinde.  Ist die Tafel für Euch auf widerwärtig und sind Tafelmitarbeiter Ausgeburten der Hölle, weil sie dafür sorgen, dann wirtschaftlich Schwache, da könnte man jetzt auch ein Wort aus der Naziterminologie nehmen in Richtung bestimmte kleine Insekten, in diesem Land überleben. Sind es nach den Flüchtlingen dann die nächsten die an die Reihe kommen, um einen wie waren früher die Worte und welche muss man im Bundestag heute wieder hören, einen "gesunden Volkskörper" zu bekommen?



Nun, man muss ja sagen für gewisse "Freunde" von weit Links und Politikern war die Essener Tafel und deren ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter scheinbar eine Ausgeburt der Hölle, als sie Zeitweise die Aufnahme neuer Migranten, wohlgemerkt neuer, nicht bestehender, eingestellt hat, weil es zu Problemen mit eben jener Personengruppe kam.
Kann mich da noch gut an Bilder erinnern wo Fahrzeuge der Essener Tafel mit "Nazis, Nazischweine, ect." beschmiert wurden und die Ehrenamtlichen von verschiedensten Seiten auf schärfste dafür kritisiert und sogar teilweise beleidigt wurden.

Auch da verkannte man mal wieder das eigentlich verantwortliche Übel und wo die Verantwortung für dieses Elend überhaupt liegt und hat dann mal von linker Seite auf die eingedroschen die am wenigsten dafür können, statt scharfe Kritik an den Kreisen der Politik zu üben die die Tafel inzwischen seit unzähligen Jahren dafür missbrauchen um ihre soziale Verantwortung auf private Spenden und ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter abzuwälzen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist so unerträglich zum Kotzen, dann man diesen Schlunz aus dem tausendjährigen Reich an jeder Stelle lesen muss und es sich in unseren Parlamenten wie ein krebsgeschwür ausbreitet. Und das ganze untermalt von den Hasskommentarschreibern, die diese AfD-Agenda untermalen



Das ist halt das Ergebnis von Neoliberalismus, Neoaristrokatie und Korruption, braucht man sich garnicht darüber zu beschweren, B90 Grüne und SPD sind ganz vorne mit dabei diesen Hexenkessel am kochen zu halten und unseren Weltverbesserern von noch weiter links fällt nichts besseres ein als ein Klagelied nach dem anderen anzustimmen und das eigene Gewissen mit kleinsten Aktionen zu beruhigen, statt endlich mal damit zu beginnen diesen Mistladen auszumisten.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2018)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wieso fährt man dann nicht mit den "Wirtschaftsmigranten" direkt wieder an die Küste in Afrika? Wieso muss man hunderte Kilometer nach Europa fahren? Hast du dir schon mal die Routen der Schlepperbanden auf hoher See angeschaut? Das hat nichts mehr mit "Seenotrettung" zu tun sondern ist Schlepperei.
> 
> Es tut mir leid das du an den gewissen "Illusionen" zu leiden hast, ich hoffe es besteht die Möglichkeit das behandeln zu lassen.


Laut Seerecht sollte es legal sein, die Flüchtlinge wieder an der Küste abzusetzen von der sie gekommen sind, dann darf man auch ihre Boote versenken. Man darf nur nicht die Boote mit den Flüchtlingen drauf versenken.
Wenn man das nicht macht hilft man den Schleppern. Überlegt doch mal was so eine Überfahrt kostet, das sind nicht die Leute die grad am verhungern sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun, man muss ja sagen für gewisse "Freunde" von weit Links und Politikern war die Essener Tafel und deren ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter scheinbar eine Ausgeburt der Hölle...


Was er machte, war eindeutiger Rassismus. Das wurde mit deutlichen und heftigen Aktionen kritisiert. weil es ein ziemlich ungeheuerliches Vorgehen ist. Andere Tafeln lösten das Problem so, wie es seit Jahrhunderten gelöst wurde "Frauen und Kinder zuerst", Männer wurden nicht mehr aufgenommen, unabhängig davon,  ob sie blaue Augen haben oder nicht. Ob diese willkürliche Einteilung nun besser oder schlechter ist, will ich nicht diskutieren, aber sie ist gesellschaftlich akzeptiert, oder zumindest war sie es, heute schreien die ersten Männer bei solch einem Vorgehen auf.

Einige Äußerungen waren sicherlich weit über jeder sinnvollen Grenze und gingen in Richtung Hasskommentare, das war nicht schön. Da wäre eine Anzeige besser gewesen. In der Summe waren es angemessene Reaktionen der Entrüstung und der Fassungslosigkeit. Von Morddrohungen oder anderen strafrechtsrelevanten Hasskommentaren lass ich nichts, dass heißt aber nicht, dass es das nicht gab. Einem Rassiten an das Auto "NAZI" zu schreiben, ist grenzwertig, aber mit unserer Vergangneheit nachvollziehbar. Ich suche gerade nach Hasskommentaren, das interessiert mich auch. Vorstellen kann ich es mir. Da hast Du ein gutes Beispiel gefunden.

Nachträge:
Das hier finde ich z.B. mit meinen Suchbegriffen: Das ist an genutztem Nazivokabular, verdrehenden Unterstellenden und bewußten Lügen schwer zu übertreffen. Da unterliegen viele Lügen, da persönlich angreifend, schon nicht mehr der Meinungsfreiheit.
CANABBAIA: Genosse Heiko Maas fordert: Deutsche mussen unbedingten Vorrang an den "Tafeln" haben!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch da verkannte man mal wieder das eigentlich verantwortliche Übel und wo die Verantwortung für dieses Elend überhaupt liegt und hat dann mal von linker Seite auf die eingedroschen die am wenigsten dafür können, statt scharfe Kritik an den Kreisen der Politik zu üben die die Tafel inzwischen seit unzähligen Jahren dafür missbrauchen um ihre soziale Verantwortung auf private Spenden und ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter abzuwälzen.


Kritisiert wurde der Rassismus. Und für den ist niemand anderes verantwortlich, als der Chef der Essener Tafel. Wenn es zuviele Menschen gibt, schließt man für eine bestimmte Zeit alle von der Leistung aus. Wenn man schon auswählt, haben wir anerkannte Kriterien wie "Kranke zu erst", "Alte zuerst" "Frauen und Kinder zuerst", wir haben aber nicht die Regel "blaue Augen zuerst". Die Politik lebt so etwas neuerdings im Rahmen der AfD vor. Von daher hast Du Recht, man kann die AfD Politik für diese Ungeheuerlichkeit mit verantwortlich machen. "Arm" ist so eine schwierig zu definierende Sache. Natürlich kann man mit einem Hartz IV Satz überleben, Betonung auf überleben, wenn man weiss wie. Genug alte Rentner überleben mit noch viel weniger, oder besser vegitieren. Wer das nicht schafft, sollte besser Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bekommen, z.B. Kurse zum Energiesparen, Kurse zum billigen Einkaufen und kochen, und Hilfen bei der Reduktion von Festkosten für unnötige Versicherungsverträge etc. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Ergebnis von Neoliberalismus, Neoaristrokatie und Korruption, braucht man sich garnicht darüber zu beschweren, B90 Grüne und SPD sind ganz vorne mit dabei diesen Hexenkessel am kochen zu halten und unseren Weltverbesserern von noch weiter links fällt nichts besseres ein als ein Klagelied nach dem anderen anzustimmen und das eigene Gewissen mit kleinsten Aktionen zu beruhigen, statt endlich mal damit zu beginnen diesen Mistladen auszumisten.


Schwierig, der wirtschaftliche Aufschwund ist da, seit der Agenda 2000 gibt es mehr zu verteilen, es liegt an 13 Jahren Merkelpolitik und ihren Prioritäten, dass dies nicht gerechter geschieht. Anstatt der aktuellen Zollprobleme und des Ärgers in Europa wegen zu unerträglich hohen Exportquote hätten unsere Gehälter schon seit 10 Jahren deutlich mehr steigen müssen. 

Aber Du siehst doch, wir können über solche Themen trotz sehr unterschiedlicher Meinungen völlig ohne "Hasskommentare" diskutieren. Was ist für die meisten Menschen zu schwer daran, es ohne Morddrohungen oder Aufrufe zu Straftaten zu formulieren? Mit Meinungsfreiheit hat das wenig zu tun, darum sind die aktuellen Aktionen sinnvoll und hilfreich.


----------



## micha34 (16. Juni 2018)

Bis 89 gab es die "ehrenwerte" Funktion des Blockwart,durch SED verwaltet und gesteuert und diversen Nettigkeiten versehen im ehemals getrennten Teil Deutschlands.
Mittlerweile Wiedervereinigt und die Blockwarte haben ihre Funktion mittlerweile im Net gefunden.
Die SED sitzt umbenannt im Bundestag und von der verbotenen weil verfassungsfeindlichen FDJ regiert eine Ex Funktionärin das Land.
Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.

Was habt ihr denn da für eine Erwartungshaltung?

Wir sollten den Schritt ins Mittelalter konsequent durchziehen und mit dem Faustrecht wieder anfreunden.

Ich als eigenständiger Mensch brauche weder etwas Tolerieren noch sonstwas Akzeptieren.

Der Begriff "Hass" findet Anwendung bei im zukünftigen Faustrecht unterlegenen Personenkreisen.

Konsequent durchgezogen war Gewalt schon immer eine Problemlösung der Stärkeren.

Auf gehts.
Die Richtung stimmt schon und wer sich nicht Anpassen kann wird ausgesondert.

Bei der Konstruktion dieses Planeten und seines hinzugefügten "Belag",wurde ja nicht festgelegt,wie dieses Konstrukt zu funktionieren hat.
Setzt sich das Stärkere durch ist das ein natürlicher Vorgang und beugt Überpopulation vor.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Bis 89 gab es die "ehrenwerte" Funktion des Blockwart,durch SED verwaltet und gesteuert und diversen Nettigkeiten versehen im ehemals getrennten Teil Deutschlands.
> Mittlerweile Wiedervereinigt und die Blockwarte haben ihre Funktion mittlerweile im Net gefunden.
> Die SED sitzt umbenannt im Bundestag und von der verbotenen weil verfassungsfeindlichen FDJ regiert eine Ex Funktionärin das Land.
> Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen.


Das ist mir zu undifferenziert. Auch in der SPD, der CDU und der FDP sind alte DDR Parteien integriert worden, die AfD ist voll mit alten SED Mitgliedern. Es ist dreißig Jahre her und kein einzige Abgeordneter der Volkskammer sitzt in irgend einem Parlament. Und Du meinst also, alle FDJ Mitgleider sind potenzielle Blockwarte?

_"1971 waren 58 Prozent aller Jugendlichen zwischen 14 und 25 Jahren Mitglied der FDJ, 1986 war der Anteil auf 74 Prozent gestiegen und 1989 waren es sogar 88 Prozent. "_ Quelle: Freie Deutsche Jugend | Jugend in der DDR | Alltag | DDR | Zeitklicks

Dann sag das unseren Mitbürgern aus der ehemaligen DDR bitte direkt ins Gesicht, was Du von ihnen hältst. Also den 88% der heute 44-55 Jährigen.



micha34 schrieb:


> Ich als eigenständiger Mensch brauche weder etwas Tolerieren noch sonstwas Akzeptieren.


Du solltest unsere Gesetze akzeptieren, ansonsten wirst Du massive Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2018)

@iU
Frauen vor Männer ist Sexismus.
Du willst also für etwas was du als Diskriminierung empfindest abschaffen, was auch okay ist, aber dafür eine andere Diskriminierung einführen?

Oder sind Frauen für dich das schwache Geschlecht und den Männer nicht ebenbürtig?


----------



## micha34 (16. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist mir zu undifferenziert.
> 
> Dann sag das unseren Mitbürgern aus der ehemaligen DDR bitte direkt ins Gesicht, was Du von ihnen hältst. Also den 88% der heute 44-55 Jährigen.
> 
> ...



Undifferenziert?
Differenzieren kann Unterscheiden,Zerlegen und auch Zerreden bedeuten.

Zu unseren EX DDR Mitbürgern muss ich mir keine Meinung bilden da diese in meinem persönlichen Umfeld keine Rolle spielen.

"Unsere" Gesetze muss ich auch nicht akzeptieren da ich bei der Prozessfindung nie beteiligt war.

Ich kann mich aus rein persönlichen Befinden jedoch diesbezüglich unauffällig verhalten
und tatsächlich JEDES Gesetz brechen ohne es zu Bereuen solange ich mich nicht Erwischen lasse,denn dann tritt wieder die Regelung des Stärkeren in Kraft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> ...."Unsere" Gesetze muss ich auch nicht akzeptieren da ich bei der Prozessfindung nie beteiligt war....


Viel Spaß mein "kleiner Reichsbürger" mit ersten Kontakten der Justiz. Du wirst dann Zeit genug finden, über deine Haltung nachzudenken.


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> "Unsere" Gesetze muss ich auch nicht akzeptieren da ich bei der Prozessfindung nie beteiligt war.
> 
> Ich kann mich aus rein persönlichen Befinden jedoch diesbezüglich unauffällig verhalten
> und tatsächlich JEDES Gesetz brechen ohne es zu Bereuen solange ich mich nicht Erwischen lasse,denn dann tritt wieder die Regelung des Stärkeren in Kraft.


Was hast du denn für eine komische Einstellung?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine komische Einstellung?


Dieser Ansicht sind viele Deutsche, seien es Reichsbürger oder auch Linksextreme, die den Staat an sich ablehnen und entsprechend auch dessen Gesetze. Solange man zumindest die zehn Gebote einhält, also niemanden umbringt oder stielt ,droht auch selten ein Konflikt mit dem Gesetz.


----------



## micha34 (16. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine komische Einstellung?



Die selbe Einstellung die jeder Mensch hat.

Bin halt nur begrenzt unterwürfig und Drücke mich auf einen besser verständlichen Nenner aus.

Du verfolgst ebenso deine eigenen Interessen und wenn ich diese Ermittle und dich in deinem Tun bestärke wäre es für Andere eine Aufstachelung zum Hass.
Dabei ist es lediglich die persönliche Bestärkung des eigenen Ego.
Nutzt man das für seine eigenen Interessen gezielt aus,wäre Manipulation der bessere Ausdruck. Hass benutzt diesbezüglich die Partei mit gegensätzlichen Interesse.

Was dem einen der Terrorist,ist dem Anderen ein Freiheitskämpfer.

Fühle mich weder zu Reichsbürgern noch Linksextreme zugehörig. Würden sich beide Gruppen Treffen und gegenseitig erschlagen,würde es bei mir ein müdes Grinsen hervorrufen.

Ich  bin Anhänger meines eigenen Ego bzw Einstellung und sogar ein begrenzter Soziopath.Nach Allgemeiner Ansicht.
Besitze sogar ein Schubladendenken,wobei ich Schubladen auch mal ausmiste und umsortiere.
Schwarz/Weiss Denker wo Andere gerne "Fuzzy Logic" verwenden.

Bin mir selbst der eigene "Anarchist".


----------



## RyzA (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Du verfolgst ebenso deine eigenen Interessen und wenn ich diese Ermittle und dich in deinem Tun bestärke wäre es für Andere eine Aufstachelung zum Hass.
> Dabei ist es lediglich die persönliche Bestärkung des eigenen Ego.
> Nutzt man das für seine eigenen Interessen gezielt aus,wäre Manipulation der bessere Ausdruck. Hass benutzt diesbezüglich die Partei mit gegensätzlichen Interesse.


Das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem eigenen Ego zu tun. Jeder Bürger hat sich an die Gesetze dieses Staates zu halten. Ganz einfach!
Und wenn er dies nicht tut muß er mit mehr oder weniger schweren Konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> ....


Deine Welt ist sehr eindimensional und du scheinst sehr wenige unterschiedliche Menschen zu kennen. Ich wecke und bestärke täglich Kinder in ihrem Tun und bringe sie dazu, weiter an sich zu arbeiten oder sich sonst wie weiterzubilden. Das ist weder eine Aufstachelung zum Hass (Also gut, ich bringe niemanden zur Juristerei) noch eine Anleitung, Gewalt gegen andere auszuüben oder eine Verstärkung des Egos. Lies dich in das Konzept des Humanismus ein und in das Leben seines wichtigsten Vordenkers:
Humanismus – Wikipedia
Alexander von Humboldt – Wikipedia
Humboldtsches Bildungsideal – Wikipedia

Übrigens hat man in unserer Kultur gelernt, dass bedingungsloses Umsetzen der eigenen Interessen in der Regel kontraproduktiv ist und kooperative Strategien viel erfolgreicher sind. Probier es einfach mal aus.

Freiheitskämpfer und Terroristen sind dasselbe, es ist nur eine Betrachtungsrichtung. Der Täter sieht sich immer als Freiheitskämpfer, das Opfer nennt ihn immer Terrorist. Und der Dritte als Betrachter wählt einen Standpunkt zwischen beiden Extremen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nichts mit dem eigenen Ego zu tun. Jeder Bürger hat sich an die Gesetze dieses Staates zu halten. Ganz einfach!
> Und wenn er dies nicht tut muß er mit mehr oder weniger schweren Konsequenzen rechnen.


Naja, nicht immer und nicht an alle:

Lesen und merken, insbesondere Absatz (4)
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2018)

Hey iU bekomme ich auch mal eine Antwort?^^


----------



## micha34 (16. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine Welt ist sehr eindimensional und du scheinst sehr wenige unterschiedliche Menschen zu kennen.
> 
> Übrigens hat man in unserer Kultur gelernt, dass bedingungsloses Umsetzen der eigenen Interessen in der Regel kontraproduktiv ist und kooperative Strategien viel erfolgreicher sind. Probier es einfach mal aus.
> 
> ]



Das Problem ist,das ich viele unterschiedliche Menschen in unterschiedlichen Positionen kenne.
Kooperative Strategien nutze ich ebenfalls.
Mein Umfeld würde mir sogar eine hohe soziale Kompetenz bescheinigen.

Letztendlich bin ich aber eher ein recht ausgeschlafener "Drecksack vorm Herrn".
Das ist meine objektive Selbsteinschätzung.

Ich fahre aber ganz erstklassig damit.

Die Leute würden mich sogar als sehr Tolerant einschätzen,die Wirklichkeit ist aber das es mir am Allerwertesten vorbei geht.

Man möchte eben in seinem Gegenüber eher das eigene Spiegelbild wiedererkennen,das ist grundverkehrt.
Ich kann es aber nutzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

Dann bist Du ein sehr unaufrichtiger Mensch, dabei ist es eine unserer wichtigten Tugenden. 
Und sei Dir gewiss, Deine Umgebung bemerkt das und zieht ihre Schlüsse darauf. Der größte 
Fehler den Menschen machen ist es, andere zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2018)

Und das von der Dame die hier ihren Sexismus loslässt (und ihr Verständnis für unverschämte Sachbeschädigung)


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Setzt sich das Stärkere durch ist das ein natürlicher Vorgang und beugt Überpopulation vor.


Ist die Fahne schon hoch, du strammer, tiefbrauner Parteisoldat: Sozialdarwinismus – Wikipedia 


Das hat nichts aber auch gar nichts mit der eigentlichen Evolution zu tun. Denn nach der setzen sich die durch, welche sich am besten den Umständen angepasst haben und nicht die, welche die meisten Anabolika und Amphetamine einwerfen und ihre ach so harte Männlichkeit raushängen lassen. Von der damit einhergehenden Menschenverachtung will ich noch nichtmal anfangen.


----------



## Taskmaster (16. Juni 2018)

Man muss seinen Hass nur rappen, dann geht alles klar:



> Die viel kritisierte Zeile „Mein Körper definierter als von Auschwitzinsassen“ sei weder eine Billigung noch eine Verharmlosung der NS-Herrschaft und ihres Völkermordes, so die Staatsanwaltschaft. Der Vergleich von **-Insassen mit dem eigenen Körper möge geschmacklos sein, aber: Er stelle auch keine Leugnung des Holocausts dar.
> 
> Gleiches gilt demnach für die Zeile „Mache mal wieder 'nen Holocaust“. Diese Ankündigung sei weder eine Aufforderung zur Gewalt noch eine Verharmlosung des Holocausts. Wesensmerkmal des „Gangsta-Rap“ sei nun einmal die Glorifizierung von Kriminalität und Gewalt, so die Staatsanwaltschaft.
> 
> Die Passage „Ey, ich komm' in dein Wohlstandsviertel mit dem Wagen voll Rauschgift / Und ein Monat nachdem die letzte Ladung verkauft ist / Gleicht die Gegend zunehmend afrikanischen Townships / Oder Lagern in Auschwitz“ ist laut Staatsanwaltschaft ebenfalls nicht zu beanstanden.



Insgesamt ist der Thread hier ziemlich deppert. Es gibt ein Gesetz gegen Volksverhetzung. Dazu braucht es keine Meinung, es ist schlicht verboten (Ausnahmen siehe oben).
Ansonsten wollte sich die Dame, die diesen Thread erstellt hat, wohl nur wieder ein Forum für die von ihr auserwählte Ideologie schaffen.
Zumindest konnte man nebenher erfahren, dass sie kein Problem damit hat, Kinder zu vermöbeln (auch wenn sie es dann später ziemlich durchsichtig zu relativieren versuchte, in etwa auf dem Niveau "mit der Maus abgerutscht").

Glücklicherweise ist diese Ideologie mittlerweile massiv unter Druck und auf dem Rückzug. So stark, dass bspw. dänische Linke bereits die Abschaffung des Asylrechts und einige weitere Unannehmlichkeiten fordern, damit ihr nicht alle Felle wegschwimmen. 



> Im Prinzip will sie das Recht auf Asyl in Dänemark abschaffen. Es soll demnach nicht mehr möglich sein, einen Asylantrag in Dänemark zu stellen, weder an den Grenzen noch im Land.
> 
> Wer es versucht, wird in ein von Dänemark geführtes Flüchtlingslager, etwa nach Nordafrika, gebracht, wo über seinen Antrag entschieden wird. Wird ihm Asyl gewährt, kann er in dem Lager bleiben oder in dem Land, in dem das Aufnahmezentrum steht. Nach Dänemark kommt er nicht.



Soviel zu den "bösen Forderungen" der AfD hierzulande. 
Auch die Deutschen fordern endlich wieder den Verstand zurück (wie gerade ganz aktuell im Streit zwischen Seehofer und Merkel zu merken.).

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## RtZk (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Setzt sich das Stärkere durch ist das ein natürlicher Vorgang und beugt Überpopulation vor.



Nun ja, zumindest im Tierreich ist es noch so, jedoch ist der Mensch gesellschaftlich zu fortgeschritten und hat ethische bedenken Fehler "auszumerzen", wie z.B Erbkrankheiten. Die deutlich sinnvollere Version, als wie du es mir haben zu wollen scheinst, ist Genmanipulation und nicht die Leute zu töten, da könnten wir gleich in die NS Zeit zurück.


----------



## micha34 (16. Juni 2018)

Ich sprach von Gewalt und Stärke und nicht von Anabolikakonsumenten.

Seit Erfindung des Faustkeil bestimmt auch das verfügbare Werkzeug über Stärke und Gewaltausübung.



RtZk schrieb:


> Nun ja, zumindest im Tierreich ist es noch so, jedoch ist der Mensch gesellschaftlich zu fortgeschritten und hat ethische bedenken Fehler "auszumerzen", wie z.B Erbkrankheiten. Die deutlich sinnvollere Version, als wie du es mir haben zu wollen scheinst, ist Genmanipulation und nicht die Leute zu töten, da könnten wir gleich in die NS Zeit zurück.



Da ist was dran.
So ähnlich kann ich meine Ansichten erkennen.
Abgesehen davon das ich nichts für Anachronismus wie die NS Zeit übrig habe.
Das wäre aber Problemlösung im Vorfeld des Auftretens.
Wie du schon erkannt hast ist Ethik eher nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Gewalt und Stärke und nicht von Anabolikakonsumenten.
> Seit Erfindung des Faustkeil bestimmt auch das verfügbare Werkzeug über Stärke und Gewaltausübung.


Aber heute ist es wie schon gesagt, differenzierter. Heute ist es vor allem das Wort, das Wissen und die Stellung, die Macht gibt.
Die Faust bringt gar nichts mehr, Geld ist nur bedingt tauglich und reicht maximal dafür, Käufliche einzuspannen aber eben nicht
denkende Menschen. Und die denkenden Menschen, die heute die Macht haben, sind in der westlichen Welt zum Glück soweit,
ihre Gewalt nicht gegen schwächere, also dümmere, einzusetzen. Aber langsam aber sicher verändert sich die Zeit wieder, weil
alte reaktionäre Kräfte langsam die Oberhand bekommen und  immer mehr Menschen der Meinung sind, sie haben das Recht,
auf Schwächere zu treten. 

Das Dumme ich nur, dass jeder irgendwann bemerken wird, dass es stärke gibt und dass diese Umgangsformen sich auch konkret
gegen ihn richten wird. Aber leider sind die Menschen so dumm, dass erst zu spät zu erkennen und bis dahin wählen sie AfD und
stecken Asylantenheime an. Der gesäte Hass wird zurück kommen.Massiv und umfassend. Die nächsten Jahre werden es zeigen, 
wohin das Pendel ausschlägt. Wieder zurück zur Vernunft und zum gemeinsamen humanistischen weiterkommen oder zur Dumm-
heit  und zum gegenseitigen Bekämpfen.

Die zunehmenden Hasskommentare sind ein klares Zeichen weg von der Vernunft und hin zum Stumpfsinn.


----------



## micha34 (16. Juni 2018)

Die aktuelle Polarisierung ist schon ok.

Wir hauen wieder alles Kaputt und befreien uns gleichzeitig vom alten Ballast.
Danach wird alles neu und schön aufgebaut.
Bis es wieder von vorne losgeht.

Funktioniert schon.Ist nur teilweise etwas unangenehm in einigen Aspekten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> ...Wir hauen wieder alles Kaputt und befreien uns gleichzeitig vom alten Ballast.
> Danach wird alles neu und schön aufgebaut....


Denke ich an bisherige Revolutionen, hatten diese meistens ein Ziel, wie hinweg mit Tyrannen, mehr Rechte für alle, Freiheit, Gleichheit, Brüderlichkeit.
Aktuell wird es wie in der Barbarei wieder einmal nur zerschlagen ohne dass ich neue Ziele erkenne, die über das Recht des Stärkeren hinausgehen, oder
zusammengefasst, es ist ein Weg zurück in die Barbarei. Deinen Optimismus teile ich darum nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2018)

Unsinn, Revolutionen entstehen durch fehlende Perspektive, wirtschaftliche Schwäche und Hunger. Nicht durch so etwas idealisiertes wie "Freiheit"


----------



## micha34 (16. Juni 2018)

Mittlerweile hat sich das "Aufs Plätzchen Kloppen" nur klangvollere Namen wie Revolution,Freiheit,Gleichheit und Schnickschnack bekommen.

Das selbe Verhalten gabs schon als wir in Rudeln auf den Bäumen hausten und zu verschiedenen Stämmen (Gleichgesinnte,Kooperationsverhalten) zusammenschlossen
um andere Stämme eins mit der Keule drüberzuziehen.
Die Begrifflichkeiten und Werkzeuge haben sich geändert.Das Verhalten nicht.

Da sich dieses Verhalten wohl bewährt hat,muss es wohl sehr gut sein.
Warum sollten wir unsere "Natur" verleugnen?

Wir hatten uns noch nie alle ganz doll lieb gehabt.
Alles andere ist Realitätsverweigerung.

Ebenso haben sich Konflikte auch als Entwicklungsbeschleuniger der Technologien ausgewirkt.
In einer konfliktfreien Welt hätten wir jetzt noch keine PCs und würden wahrscheinlich noch im Erdloch wohnen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile hat sich das "Aufs Plätzchen Kloppen" nur klangvollere Namen wie Revolution,Freiheit,Gleichheit und Schnickschnack bekommen..


Es ging in dieser Revolution z.B. durchaus um Ideale, auch wenn die mageren Jahre dafür durchaus auchg für Mangel sorgten. 
Deutsche Revolution 1848/1849 – Wikipedia

Aber zum Thema zurück. Die Strafen schon für moderat klingende Sätze, im Vergleich zu dem, was man selbst hier im Fortum lesen muss, sind recht happig:
Hasskommentar - Geldstrafe wegen Volksverhetzung
Er geht lieber ins Gefangnis : Bayreuther zu 1200 Euro Strafe wegen Hass-Kommentar auf Facebook verurteilt - FOCUS Online


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was er machte, war eindeutiger Rassismus. Das wurde mit deutlichen und heftigen Aktionen kritisiert. weil es ein ziemlich ungeheuerliches Vorgehen ist. Andere Tafeln lösten das Problem so, wie es seit Jahrhunderten gelöst wurde "Frauen und Kinder zuerst", Männer wurden nicht mehr aufgenommen, unabhängig davon,  ob sie blaue Augen haben oder nicht.



Was du da vorschlägst wäre aber Diskriminierung auf Grund des Geschlechts, oder welche Beweggründe führst du ins Feld das Frauen bevorzugt bedient werden sollten?
Bzw. implizierst du damit das Frauen so bedürftig sind das sie zwingend mehr Anrecht auf eine bevorzugte Behandlung als ein Mann benötigen.

Bei Kindern wäre das natürlich wieder etwas anderes, da diese in der tat unzweifelhaft schwächer sind, unabhängig vom Geschlecht. 

Davon mal abgesehen, wurden dort nicht Menschen auf Grund ihrer Hautfarbe, oder Augenfarbe nicht bedient, sondern auf Basis ihreres Bescheides, ergo, es wurden zeitweise keine Migranten aufgenommen, der Farbige, Koreaner, ect mit Deutschen Pass wurde weiter bedient, genauso wie alle Migranten die bereits bei der Tafel angemeldet waren.
Nur neue Migranten wurden zeitweise nicht bedient, ich erkenne also nicht wo dies eine Diskriminierung auf Basis der Herkunft, der Hautfarbe, usw. gewesen sein soll.
Es war wohl mehr ein notwendiger Denkzettel das rabiates Verhalten und Rücksichtslosigkeit nicht tolleriert werden, finde ich in dem Zusammenhang und auf Basis der mir bekannten Fakten durchaus angemessen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einige Äußerungen waren sicherlich weit über jeder sinnvollen Grenze und gingen in Richtung Hasskommentare, das war nicht schön. Da wäre eine Anzeige besser gewesen. In der Summe waren es angemessene Reaktionen der Entrüstung und der Fassungslosigkeit.



Tut mir leid aber da teile ich deine Meinung absolut nicht. Das war alles andere als angemessen, das war blindes losschlagen unter Ausblendung der Situation und man ist viel zu oft über die Strenge geschlagen.
Die Ehrenamtlichen die dort ihre Zeit unentgeldlich reinstecken können sicherlich am wenigsten für die Entscheidungen der Ortsleitung, genauso ist das beschmieren der Fahrzeuge mit Beschimpfungen eine Schande, bei einer Organisation die immer jeden geholfen hat, egal ob Deutscher oder eben nicht Deutscher.
Dort wegen einer kontroversen Entscheidung, die man ja nicht zwingend gut finden muss, so einen "Terror" aufzuziehen ist einfach nur eine aus meiner Sicht mehr als erbärmliche Reaktion, die nichts mit Protest, oder dem Kundtun von Entrüstung zu tun hatte, spndern klar das Ziel hatte mit Sachbeschädigung und psychischen Druck wieder eine Änderung der Entscheidung herbeizuführen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nachträge:
> Das hier finde ich z.B. mit meinen Suchbegriffen: Das ist an genutztem Nazivokabular, verdrehenden Unterstellenden und bewußten Lügen schwer zu übertreffen. Da unterliegen viele Lügen, da persönlich angreifend, schon nicht mehr der Meinungsfreiheit.
> CANABBAIA: Genosse Heiko Maas fordert: Deutsche mussen unbedingten Vorrang an den "Tafeln" haben!



Niemand der Maas Kommentare aus der Vergangenheit so verfolgt hat kann doch ernsthaft erwarten das dieser armseelige Wurm was anderes äußern würde. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kritisiert wurde der Rassismus.



Nein, "kritisiert" hat man die Entscheidung, der man unterstellt hat das sie rassistisch sei, obwohl dies klar diskusionswürdig gewesen ist, da man durchaus auch zu gegenteiliger Ansicht gelangen kann (siehe meine Ausführung weiter oben im Post).



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn es zuviele Menschen gibt, schließt man für eine bestimmte Zeit alle von der Leistung aus.



Da erschließt sich mir die Logik nicht, seit wann sind Kollektivstrafen angmessen wenn eine bestimmte Personengruppe Probleme macht? Bestrafst du auch in einer Schule die ganze Klasse wenn 3 Schüler von 30 die anderen in der Klasse terrorisieren?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man schon auswählt, haben wir anerkannte Kriterien wie "Kranke zu erst", "Alte zuerst" "Frauen und Kinder zuerst", wir haben aber nicht die Regel "blaue Augen zuerst".



Diese Kritierien gab es doch, es wurden männliche Migranten und alleinstehende nicht mehr neu aufgenommen, auf bereits angemeldete hatte dies keine Auswirkungen. Frauen mit Kindern wurden weiter aufgenommen.
Blaue Augen haben dabei keine Rolle gespielt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> "Arm" ist so eine schwierig zu definierende Sache. Natürlich kann man mit einem Hartz IV Satz überleben, Betonung auf überleben, wenn man weiss wie.
> Genug alte Rentner überleben mit noch viel weniger, oder besser vegitieren. Wer das nicht schafft, sollte besser Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe bekommen, z.B. Kurse zum Energiesparen, Kurse zum billigen Einkaufen und kochen, und Hilfen bei der Reduktion von Festkosten für unnötige Versicherungsverträge etc.



Und ein vegitieren hällst du für einen humanen Zustand? Klar muss von ALG II niemand verhungern, aber schon bei der Miete fängt es an das du heute das Problem haben kannst das du keine neue Wohnung findest, ALG II dafür also nicht mehr ausreicht.
Zudem ist bereits mehrfach nachgewiesen das die Sätze auf absurdeste Weise niedrig gerechnet werden und unter normalen Bedingungen eben nicht zum bestreiten des Alltags reichen und schon garnicht um am gesellschaftlichen Leben eine Teilhabe zu haben.
Und da mit Energiesparlampen und Kochkursen anzukommen ist nur die halbe Geschichte, das hilft einem Single vieleicht ein wenig weiter, löst aber auch nicht das Grundproblem.
Zudem, spätestens bei Elternteil mit Kind, oder jemand der arbeiten geht und trotzdem aufstocken muss funktioniert das von dir vorgeschlagene meist nicht mal mehr im Ansatz, bzw. reicht es absolut nicht mehr aus.

Ich kann dir nur mal empfehlen, mach mal den Selbsttest 4 bis 6 Monate bestreitest du mal all deinen täglichen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Geld was ein ALG II Empfänger hat, also mit 416 Euro aktuell. Zahl mal davon Strom, Telefon, Essen, Hygeneartikel, Kleidung, Friseur, Reperaturen im Haushalt, Freizeitaktivitäten, usw. (theoretisch auch Fahrkosten für öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, Monatsticket, aber das ist meist nicht umsetzbar, aber man kann die Summe trotzdem abziehen und zur Seite packen, da die auch aus diesem "Regelsatz" bestritten werden muss) und dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal darüber wie gut man damit überleben kann und ob ALG II nicht soziale Isolation und Armut bedeutet und in eine Spirale des Elends führt. 

Ich hab den Selbstest schon mal 4 Monate, aus Interesse und um da auf eigener Faktenbasis mitreden zu können, gemacht und mich dabei auch versucht an alle Tipps und Tricks zu halten die ich finden konnte, um die Kosten zu senken und ich kann dir sagen, es hat trotzdem nicht gereicht, trotz aller Einschränkungen war das Geld nach 3/4 vom Monat aufs äußerste knapp und hat man auf den Monatsanfang hingewartet.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schwierig, der wirtschaftliche Aufschwund ist da, seit der Agenda 2000 gibt es mehr zu verteilen, es liegt an 13 Jahren Merkelpolitik und ihren Prioritäten, dass dies nicht gerechter geschieht. Anstatt der aktuellen Zollprobleme und des Ärgers in Europa wegen zu unerträglich hohen Exportquote hätten unsere Gehälter schon seit 10 Jahren deutlich mehr steigen müssen.



Wieso sollte Merkel das auch ändern?
Die Wirtschaft ist mit der momentanen Situation sehr zufrieden und fährt gute Gewinne ein und wir wissen doch das deren Interessen deutlich vor denen von Arbeitnehmern kommen, in der Politik der CDU, oder wie es in Abgeordneter der SPD letztetens im Bundestag ausgedrückt hat: "Die Wirtschaft brummt, die Arbeitslosigkeit ist so niedrig wie seit 20 Jahren nicht und natürlich dürfe man nicht mit den zu niedrigen Gehältern (ehr Armutsarbeit) der Arbeitnehmer zufrieden sein, aber es sei besser alle hätten überhaupt Arbeit als das die Gehälter zwar gut seien aber nicht alle Arbeit hätten."
Was für eine Logik von einem Sozialdemokraten...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber Du siehst doch, wir können über solche Themen trotz sehr unterschiedlicher Meinungen völlig ohne "Hasskommentare" diskutieren. Was ist für die meisten Menschen zu schwer daran, es ohne Morddrohungen oder Aufrufe zu Straftaten zu formulieren? Mit Meinungsfreiheit hat das wenig zu tun, darum sind die aktuellen Aktionen sinnvoll und hilfreich.



Hasskommentare sind der emotionale Ausbruch des kleinen Geistes, du kannst doch nicht erwarten das jeder den Intellekt eines Goethe hat, genauso wenig wie jeder das musikalische Talent eines Schuman erreichen wird. 
Manch einer ist halt einfach gestrickt, da reicht der Intellekt nicht weiter als bis zum verbalisierten Hasskommentar.


----------



## Poulton (16. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur mal empfehlen, mach mal den Selbsttest 4 bis 6 Monate bestreitest du mal all deinen Lebensunterhalt mit dem Geld was ein ALG II Empfänger hat, also mit ca. 405 Euro aktuell.


Auf die Gefahr hin als Korinthenkacker dazustehen: ab 2018 416€.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zahl mal davon Strom, Telefon, Essen, Hygeneartikel, Kleidung, Friseur, Reperaturen im Haushalt, Freizeitaktivitäten, usw. (theoretisch auch Fahrkosten für öffentliche Verkehrsmittel, Monatsticket, aber das ist meist nicht umsetzbar, aber man kann die Summe trotzdem abziehen und zur Seite packen, da die auch aus diesem "Regelsatz" bestritten werden muss) und dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal darüber wie gut man damit überleben kann und ob ALG II nicht soziale Isolation und Armut bedeutet.


Bzgl. Fahrtkosten: Je nach Kommune gibt es die Möglichkeit eines Sozialtickets und wenn das Amt ruft, muss es einem die Fahrtkosten erstatten, da sie nicht im Regelsatz enthalten sind. Von GEZ ist man befreit.

(Nichtsdestrotrotz stimme ich deiner Einschätzung/Beurteilung zu.)

PS: Regelsatz zu gering: Hartz IV wird kleingerechnet  | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin als Korinthenkacker dazustehen: ab 2018 416€.



Ach immer diese Korinthenkacker, was denkst du warum ich da ca. geschrieben habe? 
(habe es korrigiert)



Poulton schrieb:


> Bzgl. Fahrtkosten: Je nach Kommune gibt es die Möglichkeit eines Sozialtickets und wenn das Amt ruft, muss es einem die Fahrtkosten erstatten, da sie nicht im Regelsatz enthalten sind. Von GEZ ist man befreit.
> 
> (Nichtsdestrotrotz stimme ich deiner Einschätzung/Beurteilung zu.)
> 
> PS: Regelsatz zu gering: Hartz IV wird kleingerechnet  | tagesschau.de



Ist vieleicht etwas schwammig formuliert, ich meinte damit das es im Selbsttest nicht mit dem Ticket umsetzbar ist, wegen Arbeit und so, das man von den 416 Euro aber durchaus trotzdem den Betrag für das Sozialticket abziehen kann, das man normalerweise monatlich bezahlen müsste um mobil zu sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was du da vorschlägst wäre aber Diskriminierung auf Grund des Geschlechts, oder welche Beweggründe führst du ins Feld das Frauen bevorzugt bedient werden sollten?
> Bzw. implizierst du damit das Frauen so bedürftig sind das sie zwingend mehr Anrecht auf eine bevorzugte Behandlung als ein Mann benötigen.


Es war immer Konsenz zu sagen_ "Frauen und Kinder zuerst"_, aber gut, die Männer sind heute scheinbar auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren. Wie wäre es mit_ "Kinder mit nur einem Erziehungsberechtigtem zuerst"_?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur neue Migranten wurden zeitweise nicht bedient.....


Während neue Deutsche weiterhin einen Tafelzugang bekamen => Rassismus



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber da teile ich deine Meinung absolut nicht...


Zum Glück, sonst wäre die Diskussion auch langweilig 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, "kritisiert" hat man die Entscheidung, der man unterstellt hat das sie rassistisch sei, obwohl dies klar diskusionswürdig gewesen ist, da man durchaus auch zu gegenteiliger Ansicht gelangen kann (siehe meine Ausführung weiter oben im Post).


Unterschiedliche Seiten haben unterschiedlich reagiert. Die Stimmung ist nun einmal aufgereizt. Ich habe übrigens nicht reagiert. Naja gut, abgesehn vieleicht von ein paar Beiträgen hier, aber wer liest das schon. Das gilt noch als intimer Kreis.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da erschließt sich mir die Logik nicht, seit wann sind Kollektivstrafen angmessen wenn eine bestimmte Personengruppe Probleme macht? Bestrafst du auch in einer Schule die ganze Klasse wenn 3 Schüler von 30 die anderen in der Klasse terrorisieren?


Was ist daran nicht zu erschließen? Entdeweder nimmt man alle auf, oder man sucht sinnvolle Kriterien. Sinnvoll ist zum Beispiel wer sich zuerst anschatellt, wer am wenigsten im Monat verdient, wer Kinder hat, wer krank ist oder behindert. Nicht sinnvoll ist es, nach Pass zu entscheiden. Die Geber der Spenden fanden das z.B. gar nicht lustig. Darum wurden auch die Mengen an Lebensmittelspenden für die Tafel massiv reduziert. Im Gegenzug erhöhten sich Geldspenden durch allerlei Kleinspender. Werden die alten_ "Kauft nicht bei Juden"_ Gesellen gewesen sein, die solche Aktionen durch Spenden unterstützen, so meine wage Vermutung.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Diese Kritierien gab es doch, es wurden männliche Migranten und alleinstehende nicht mehr neu aufgenommen, auf bereits angemeldete hatte dies keine Auswirkungen. Frauen mit Kindern wurden weiter aufgenommen.


Blaue Augen war ein Metapher meinerseits, das solltest Du bemerkt haben, Die Auswahlkriterien wurden anders herübergebracht und standen anders auf der Internetseite. Keine Ahnung, was stimmt, wirklich interessiert hat es mich nicht. Ich persönlich finde auch Tafeln, in der heutigen Form "Armenspeisungen" völlig daneben, andere Lösungen wären mir lieber, aber das ist an anderes Thema.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und ein vegitieren hällst du für einen humanen Zustand? Klar muss von ALG II niemand verhungern, aber schon bei der Miete fängt es an das du heute das Problem haben kannst das du keine neue Wohnung findest, ALG II dafür also nicht mehr ausreicht.


Ich halte einen Hartz IV Satz für human, wenn man weiß wie und wenn man gesund ist, kann damit in dieser Zeit sehr viel machen, auch kulturell wird sehr viel sehr günstig angeboten. Bei uns gibt es z.B. Opernkarten für 10,-€, das ist dann durchaus einmal im QuartaL drin. Vegitieren war auf Rentner bezogen, die zum Teil viel weniger bekommen. Ich halte aber am System vieles für völlig blödsinnig und befürworte ein Grundeionkommen. Aber auch das ist eine andere Diskussion, hier geht es um Hasskommentare und wir beiden streiten zwar gerne, aber wir schreiben und keine Hasskommentare.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Merkel das auch ändern?


Damit sie eine Chance hat, wiedergewählt zu werden.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hasskommentare sind der emotionale Ausbruch des kleinen Geistes, du kannst doch nicht erwarten das jeder den Intellekt eines Goethe hat, genauso wenig wie jeder das musikalische Talent eines Schuman erreichen wird. Manch einer ist halt einfach gestrickt, da reicht der Intellekt nicht weiter als bis zum verbalisierten Hasskommentar.


Es muss nicht Goethe sein, einfach nur so viel wie ich. Denn was ich kann, ist trivial, so denken Mathematiker halt. Da wird immer alles, was man selber beherrscht zur trivialen Lösung    

Aber ich stimme Dir zu Deiner Bewertung der möglichen Ursachen der Hasskommentarschreiber bei. Früher saßen sie Leute betrunken am Stammtisch und zeterten, heute schreiben sie Kommentare. Was ich früher am Stammtisch hörte, war noch viel schlimmer, aber es hatte keinen Multiplikator und interessierte niemanden. Das ist bei einem Facebookkommentare anders. Der Dorfpolizist am Nachbartisch hat eine Auge zugedrückt und nur in den schlimmsten Fällen mal dazwischen gerufen oder um Mäßigung gebeten. Der "Internetinspektor" heute erhebt sofort Anklage.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juni 2018)

Was waren denn die Männer einmal? Edle Ritter, die auf das schwache Geschlecht "Acht" gegeben haben? 
Das finde ich doch etwas zu romantisch. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (17. Juni 2018)

@Nightslaver:
Rein interessehalber: Bist du Verheiratet bzw. hast du eine Familie bei dir zuhause? 

Ich frage, weil ich den von dir propagierten "Selbsttest" quasi permanent mache. Nicht weil ich es unbedingt müsste, sondern weil ich festgestellt habe, dass man viel Geld für eigentlich sinnlose Dinge ausgibt. Aber ich bin eben auch "Single". 
Jeder Cent den ich ausgebe wird schriftlich vermerkt und am Monatsende wird dann abgerechnet. Ich bin als Alleinstehender im Schnitt bei 370 € im Monat. Mit dabei sind so Dinge wie mal ne Currywurst essen oder auch mal nen Bierchen trinken gehen.  Achja: tanken muss ich auch einmal im Monat (Diesel). Schwierig wirds, wenn du was Neues für z.B. den PC willst oder neue Klamotten brauchst/ willst. Beides ist aber machbar, wenngleich die Sparerei nicht besonders schön wäre. 

Ich bin also durchaus der Meinung, dass man von 416€ im Monat als Alleinstehender recht anständig leben kann. Allein der Umgang mit dem Geld ist bei vielen ganz offensichtlich ein Problem. Von einer sozialen Isolation zu sprechen, ist in meinen Augen Unsinn, bloß weil man nicht permanent am Massenhobby "Konsum" teilnehmen kann. Nur ums mal ganz deutlich zu formulieren: Der ALG II Empfänger bekommt dieses Geld quasi geschenkt, andere gehen dafür arbeiten. Sollte man bei der ganzen Diskussion immer im Hinterkopf behalten. Meine Wohnung, die GEZ usw. bezahlt mir auch niemand. "Armut" sieht für mich definitiv anders aus.

Eine Sauerei ist die Geschichte mit dem Aufstocken, meine Anerkennung für Menschen die dennoch arbeiten gehen. Ich kann jeden verstehen der da hinschmeißt und lieber zu Hause bleibt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juni 2018)

Es ist ja kein Problem Gesetze zu befolgen die sinnvoll und durchdacht sind. Vom NetzDG kann man dies aber nicht behaupten. Und daher halte ich es auch für völlig legitim, solche schwachsinnigen und irrationalen Gesetze in Frage zu stellen oder gar zu ignorieren. 

Das NetzDG ist ja sowieso nur eine Folge der Grenzöffnung 2015 und der damit einhergehenden Massenimmigration. Das war die Zeit, wo vermehrt "Hasskommentare" aufgetaucht sind. Die meisten dieser "Hasskommentare" waren nicht als die Äußerung von Kritik an der Flüchtlingspolitik der Regierung. Und in Folge dessen hat man in der Regierung beschlossen, diesen Kritikern das Maul mit dem NetzDG zu stopfen. Zumal die Kritik immer lauter und immer häufiger wurde. Insofern ist das NetzDG nur ein Versuch, die völlige Inkompetenz der Regierung zu verschleiern. 

Der AfD wirft man ja immer vor, sich über solche Opfer wie Susanna oder Maria L. zu freuen, weil sie das in ihrer Haltung und ihrem Programm bestätigen würde. Aber die ganzen Linken sind ja auch nicht besser. Die freuen sich, dass sie mit dem NetzDG ihre Blockwart-Mentalität wieder ausleben und andere Leute wegen ihrer Systemkritik denunzieren dürfen. 

Dabei hat die AfD schon vor der Grenzöffnung 2015 davor gewarnt, dass es durch die massenhafte Immigration aus Afrikanischen und Arabischen Ländern zu massiven Probleme kommen wird. Es würde viel Geld kosten und es würde massive gesellschaftliche Probleme geben. Und bisher hat sich das bestätigt. Die anderen Parteien haben das natürlich bewusst ignoriert und stellen die AfD bis heute in die rechte Ecke, bezeichnen sie sogar ganz offen als Nazis. Geschadet hat das der AfD bisher nicht, im Gegenteil. 
Man sieht ja am Zerwürfnis in der Union, dass die AfD mit ihrer Kritik goldrichtig liegt. 
Und bei unserem südlichen Nachbar Österreich hat man es inzwischen auch verstanden, dass etwas gegen die Massenimmigration getan werden muss. die Ösis waren klug und haben ein Bündnis zwischen ÖVP und FPÖ an die Regierung gewählt. 
Die Visegrád-Staaten fahren eigentlich von Anfang an einen harten Kurs, halten ihre Grenzen verschlossen und nehmen keine Flüchtlinge auf. Die neue Regierung in Italien macht inzwischen auch die Häfen dicht und plant, sämtliche illegale Immigranten auszuweisen. In all diesen Ländern hat man begriffen, dass man von der EU keine Hilfe zu erwarten braucht und dass die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung gewahrt werden muss. 

Es wird ja von vielen behauptet, die AfD und auch andere "Rechte" wären grundsätlich gegen die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen. 
Das ist aber schlicht und einfach falsch. Es spricht nichts gegen die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen, solange einige grundlegenden Bedingungen erfüllt werden. Dazu gehören nicht zuletzt die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung, die tatsächliche und nachgewiesene Herkunft der Flüchtlinge sowie die verifizierung ihres Flüchtlingsstatuses, aber auch die Rücksichtnahme auf die Aufnahmekapazität und nicht zuletzt auch ein Plan, die Flüchtlinge wieder in ihre Heimatländer zurückzuführen, sobald diese wieder für sie sicher sind. 
Mit der spontanen und vom Parlament nicht abgesegneten Grenzöffnung 2015 hat die Regierung all diese Punkte misachtet und damit letztlich auch das Chaos verursacht, was inzwischen fast die ganze EU betrifft und sie zu spalten droht. 
Man hat nicht nur Deutschland vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt, sondern auch umliegende Nachbarländer. Dass viele davon nicht begeistert waren, kann man an den Wahlergebnissen ableiten. Viele suchen inzwischen die Konfrontation zu Deutschland und der EU und erwägen gar einen Austritt. Und man kann es ihnen nicht verdenken. Wozu sich auch weiter auf die EU verlassen, wenn sich diese in der Flüchtlingskrise als völlig unnütz und planlos erweist. 

Ja und mit ihrer Flüchtlingspolitik hat die Regierung nicht zuletzt auch für den Erfolg der AfD gesorgt. Wäre man die Situation damals ganz anders angegangen, hätte man sich um eine vernünftige Lösung bemüht, wäre die AfD heute nicht be 15% und mehr. 
Da man aber weiterhin nicht bereit ist die Politik grundlegend zu ändern, riskiert man einen Bruch der Koalition, damit Neuwahlen und ein weiteres Erstarken der AfD. Mit einer möglichen Auflösung der Fraktionsgemeinschaft zwischen CDU und CSU sowie einer weiter erstarkten AfD wird es noch schwieriger werden, eine Regierung zu bilden. Jamaika ist bisher schon einmal gescheitert und würde womöglich nicht mal eine Mehrheit finden, genau so wird man die SPD kaum noch einmal zu einer großen Koalition bewegen könne. Bliebe also nur eine Minderheitsregierung. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob Seehofer einmal im Leben die Eier hat, seine Heißluft-Parolen auch umzusetzen. 

Ich denke, wenn sich die Politik der Regierung Merkel nicht endlich grundlegend ändert und es weiter zu solchen Fällen wie den Morden an Maria L., Susanna F, Mia oder dem 13-jährigen Mädchen das Opfer einer Massenvergewaltigung wurde kommt, wird die Stimmung weiter kippen. 

Dann wird auch kein NetzDG mehr helfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2018)

- Beleidigungen sind keine Systemkritik
- Hetze ist keine Systemkritik
- Aufrufe zur Gewalt gegen Flüchtlinge sind keine Systemkritik
- Rassistische KackscheiBe ist keine Systemkritik
- ...

Was gemeldet und gelöscht wird, wird aus gutem Grund gelöscht. Das die Löschungen nicht in die Agenda der Rechtsextremen passen, zeigt doch nur, dass das Gesetz sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (18. Juni 2018)

Mal abgesehen von rassistischen Inhalten und den Aufrufen zur Gewalt:
Mir erscheint dieses ganze "Gesetz" doch arg über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Ich nenne dich ein Arschloch, du meldest mich, mein Beitrag wird gelöscht und ich verwarnt/ mein Acc gelöscht. Nimmst du mir mein Förmchen, nehme ich dir deins. 

Das ist nichts weiter als eine Vorstufe der Zensur im Netz. Was kommt als nächstes? Sämtliche Diskussions- und Meinungsplattformen verschwinden? So bereits schon bei einigen großen Tageszeitungen in Form der deaktivierten Kommentarfunktion passiert. Als Grund wird dann "rechte Hetze" angeführt. Es ist schon erstaunlich wie viele "rechte Hetzer" plötzlich die Tagesschau sehen oder große, renommierte Tageszeitungen lesen - Rechte werden doch immer als Strohdumm bezeichnet...
Aber heute ist man ja schon Rechts wenn man die unkontrollierte Massenzuwanderung kritisiert. Gleichzeitig bleiben so Äußerungen wie "Hausbesetzungen gegen steigende Mieten sind legitim" weitestgehend unsanktioniert. Da stimmt doch was nicht...und der Druck im Kessel steigt.

Ich sage: Die Politik hat hier jahrelang gepennt und geleugnet, offensichtliche Probleme bewusst totgeschwiegen. Klink hat das sehr treffend zusammengefasst. Da schon so Dinge wie: "ich finde die Meinung von Fr. Petry nachvollziehbar" in einer nicht enden wollenden, einseitigen Beschimpfung durch vermeintliche Weltverbesserer endet (soviel auch zu deren Demokratieverständnis), suchen sich die Menschen eben nun ein halbwegs anonymes Ventil. Auch bei so Aussagen wie der von Fr. Roth zur Fußball-WM, rollen sich mir persönlich die Fußnägel hoch. Das die Frau dafür evtl. unflätigen Gegenwind bekommt, damit hätte man rechnen können. Das da auch ne ganze Menge unqualifizierte ******** bei ist, nun es ist eben Internet.


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Früher saßen sie Leute betrunken am Stammtisch und zeterten, heute schreiben sie Kommentare. Was ich früher am Stammtisch hörte, war noch viel schlimmer, aber es hatte keinen Multiplikator und interessierte niemanden. Das ist bei einem Facebookkommentare anders. Der Dorfpolizist am Nachbartisch hat eine Auge zugedrückt und nur in den schlimmsten Fällen mal dazwischen gerufen oder um Mäßigung gebeten.


Ich verweise dazu auf die Studien zu Gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus der Mitte, der vergangenen anderthalb Jahrzehnte. Denn das was sich seit Beginn der Flüchtlingskrise Zaun bricht, war davor schon mindestens latent vorhanden und, ich mein das wurde sogar in den Auswertungen dazu geschrieben, bedarf es nur eines Auslösers, damit es auch offen sichtbar wird.

Achja: Was war die Reaktion der Politik auf diese Studien? Im Großen und Ganzen nichts.



> Der "Internetinspektor" heute erhebt sofort Anklage.


Früher*, als IRC noch hip und weit und breit kein Facebook in Sicht war, wurden Pöbler und Hetzer mit einem Kick und im Wiederholungsfall mit einem Kickbann versehen.

*= Ich werde alt. :<


----------



## Taonris (18. Juni 2018)

Unter dem Vorwand der "rechten Hetze" die Meinungsfreiheit einschränken und sämtliche Meinungen die vom Mainstream abweichen zensieren, das ist das Demokratieverständnis der Linken. Wie ich diese linke Meinungsdiktatur hasse....


----------



## Leob12 (20. Juni 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Unter dem Vorwand der "rechten Hetze" die Meinungsfreiheit einschränken und sämtliche Meinungen die vom Mainstream abweichen zensieren, das ist das Demokratieverständnis der Linken. Wie ich diese linke Meinungsdiktatur hasse....



Volksverhetzung ist eben nicht einfach Abweichung vom Mainstream, sondern schlicht verboten. Manche haben damit eben Probleme. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2018)

Nun das NetzDG hat aber auch schon ganz andere erwischt


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss man, anstatt Beiträge hier nur zu melden,  parallel auch eine Strafanzeige stellen. Vielleicht hilft das



Bei besonders krassen Fällen von Rassismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist das zu empfehlen. Ist dann nur die Frage, wie blickig der Beamte ist, auf dessen Schreibtisch das landet und bei PCGH die IP abfragt. Das sollte natürlich entsprechend schnell geschehen, da sich sonst die IP nicht mehr zuordnen lässt.

Heise hat auch darüber berichtet: Bundesweite Polizeiaktion gegen Hate Speech |
    heise online



Poulton schrieb:


> Straße ungleich Internet. Im Internet hinterlässt der Verfasser des Postes nicht nur selbigen dauerhaft, sondern dazu auch noch IP, etc. Wenn jemand antisemitische Hetze dir gegenüber auf offener Straße macht, bleibt die nicht für jeden "abrufbar" bzw. anhörbar für immer und ewig an dieser Stelle und wenn man die Person anzeigt, die dort seinen Verballdurchfall vom Stapel gelassen hat, steht im Zweifel Aussage gegen Aussage. Sofern sich die Person nicht noch mit stolz geschwelter Brust beim Vernehmungsbeamten und im Gericht dazu bekennt.



Oder das ganze wie in Berlin gefilmt wurde. https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...erlin-ich-fuehlte-mich-im-recht/22708112.html


----------



## Amon (21. Juni 2018)

Das kann dauern. Erstens kann der Beamte am Schreibtisch nicht doe IP abfragen sondern nur die Staatsanwaltschaft nach einem richterlichen Beschluss. Sowas kann fast ein Jahr dauern.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

Die Anfrage bei PCGH geht ohne Richter. Dort reicht auch ein direktes Schreiben der Polizei, wo um Mithilfe bei der Aufklärung einer Straftat gebeten wird. Da werden dann IPs, Zeiten und Beitragsverläufe abgefragt. Hatte ich zu meiner Zeit als Mod auch schon und dann entsprechend an PCGH verwiesen. 

Erst für die Bestandsdatenauskunft beim Provider ist ein Richter nötig, aber wie man bei den Abmahnungen sieht, erteilen die recht schnell die Erlaubnis. 



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Mir erscheint dieses ganze "Gesetz" doch arg über das Ziel hinaus geschossen. Ich nenne dich ein Arschloch, du meldest mich, mein Beitrag wird gelöscht und ich verwarnt/ mein Acc gelöscht. Nimmst du mir mein Förmchen, nehme ich dir deins.



PAs wurden auch schon in den letzten Jahren ausgeblendet und mit Verwarnungen geahndet. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne Maria Ladenburger, Mia aus Kandel oder gerade ganz aktuelle Susanna fragen, ob das Land friedlicher und sicher wird, aber leider haben diese drei Frauen den höchsten Preis, für die falsche Politik unserer Regierung gezahlt und werden mir diese Frage nie beantworten können.
> 
> Und auch der Mann der vor einem Jahr in einem hamburger Supermarkt ermordet wurde, wird es mir nicht sagen können.
> 
> ...



Wobei nicht nur dort viele Fragen unbeantwortet bleiben, wie die mindestens 10 Morde des NSU zeigen.
ZDFzoom: Die Todesliste des NSU - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Amon (21. Juni 2018)

Bei PCGH vielleicht. Bei Facebook oder Twittervsieht das anders aus weil da die  Daten in den USA abgefragt werden müssen. Trotzdem ist das NetzDG ein Zensurgesetz und wie Leute dieses Gesetz toll finden können bleibt mir unbegreiflich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man darf nicht einmal mehr "dusselige Kuh" sagen?  Wenn das Alfred Tetzlaff noch hören könnte.



Beleidigung ist ein Antragsdelikt, wird also ohne Strafantrag des Betroffenen nicht verfolgt.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Volksverhetzung ist eben nicht einfach Abweichung vom Mainstream, sondern schlicht verboten. Manche haben damit eben Probleme.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Ich mag mich täuschen, aber hat Österreich durch das Verbotsgesetz, zumindest auf dem Papier, nicht sogar noch schärfere Gesetze als Deutschland?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Freiheitskämpfer und Terroristen sind dasselbe, es ist nur eine Betrachtungsrichtung. Der Täter sieht sich immer als Freiheitskämpfer, das Opfer nennt ihn immer Terrorist. Und der Dritte als Betrachter wählt einen Standpunkt zwischen beiden Extremen.



Die Einzelkämpferideologie im Salafismus und Rechtsextremismus wirkt auch noch radikalisierend. Einige salafistische Rapper sind später beim IS aufgetaucht. 

IKKS: Einzelkampfer - Bruckenidentitaten zum Extremismus?
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...ist-wahrscheinlich-wirklich-tot/20866792.html



micha34 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Polarisierung ist schon ok.
> 
> Wir hauen wieder alles Kaputt und befreien uns gleichzeitig vom alten Ballast.
> Danach wird alles neu und schön aufgebaut.
> ...



Nur will man das unbedingt?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die AFD hätte es ja gerne. heute-show vom 8. Juni 2018 - ZDFmediathek



Amon schrieb:


> Bei PCGH vielleicht. Bei Facebook oder Twittervsieht das anders aus weil da die Daten in den USA abgefragt werden müssen. Trotzdem ist das NetzDG ein Zensurgesetz und wie Leute dieses Gesetz toll finden können bleibt mir unbegreiflich.



Bei diesen großen Anbietern wird es direkte Kontakte geben. Im DeCix sitzen auch ein paar Polizisten, die einfach nur dafür da sind Server zu beschlagnahmen und da gibt es anscheinend genügend, dass  sich das lohnt.


----------



## Taonris (21. Juni 2018)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Volksverhetzung ist eben nicht einfach Abweichung vom Mainstream, sondern schlicht verboten. Manche haben damit eben Probleme.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Als hätte ich Volsverhetzung jemals legitimiert, du legst mir schon wieder Worte in den Mund, aus dem verlinkten Artikel geht der Wortlaut nicht hervor also kann jeder hier nur mutmaßen. Aber da du mir hier die Unterstützung der Volksverhetzung vorwirfst würde mich gern die Grundlage für dein Kommentar interessieren oder ist das nur wieder das typische Schubladendenken, jeder der deiner Meinung nicht zustimmt wird diskreditiert und ins Lächerliche gezogen oder gar als rechtsextrem betitelt. Rechtsextreme Posts gehören natürlich gesetzlich verfolgt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2018)

gelöscht, war ein Missverständniss


----------



## Amon (21. Juni 2018)

Jeder der das Wort Hetze benutzt sollte mal darüber nachdenken dass es schon immer von Faschisten benutzt wurde um andersdenkende mundtot zu machen....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Jeder der das Wort Hetze benutzt sollte mal darüber nachdenken dass es schon immer von Faschisten benutzt wurde um andersdenkende mundtot zu machen....


Und jeder Denkende bemerkt, dass sich heutige Rechtsradikale und Neofaschisten der AfD unter dem Kürzel "Meinungsfreiheit" einen Freibrief für Straftaten holen wollen. Vergiss es einfach, wir sind nicht blöd. Wir verstehen die Intention hinter den verschwurbelten rechtsextremen Aussagen. Rassistische KackscheiBe bleibt eine solche, und sie ist Hetze. Und das verstehst Du wirklich nicht? Und es ist für Dich faschsistisch,  für die Menschenrechte zu kämpfen?

Nur so zur Erinnerung, was die _"Kämpfer für die Freiheit der Hetze"_ so alles anrichten:
Mehr Tote durch rechte Gewalt seit 1990 als bekannt


----------



## Taonris (21. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du. Schau Dir Beitrag #125 an. Du empfindest es als Problem, dass man nicht
> beleidigen,  hetzen, zur Gewaltaufrufen und rassistische KackscheiBe verbreiten darf.
> Also willst Du beleidigen,  hetzen, zur Gewaltaufrufen und rassistische KackscheiBe
> verbreiten und genau das machen Rechtsradikale. Wenn man etwas machen will, was
> ...



Das ich deinen Beitrag zitiert habe war ein Fehler von meiner Seite ich bezog mich primär auf NetzDG was hier einige Beiträge vorher zur Diskussion stand, ich hab den Fehler behoben und das Zitat entfernt und entschuldige mich für etwaige Missverständnisse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2018)

Auron1902 schrieb:


> Das ich deinen Beitrag zitiert habe war ein Fehler von meiner Seite ich bezog mich primär auf NetzDG was hier einige Beiträge vorher zur Diskussion stand, ich hab den Fehler behoben und das Zitat entfernt und entschuldige mich für etwaige Missverständnisse.


Dann lösche ich meinen Beitrag, so entstehen Missverständnisse...


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wenn man ein paar Deiner Beiträge liest, ist völlig klar, was Dich bewegt. Und es
> ist völlig korrekt, es mit offenen Worten zu sagen. Oder verkaufst Du wie Judas Deine
> identitäre Bewegung? Steh offen dazu und stelle Dich der Meinungsfreiheit der anderen.
> So funktioniert eine Diskussion.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder ist es unter Juden normal, Frauen und Kinder zu morden, die demontrieren?



Genauso ist es völlig korrekt, Antisemitismus als Antisemitismus zu bezeichnen. 

Also "Steh offen dazu und stelle Dich der Meinungsfreiheit der anderen."


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Jeder der das Wort Hetze benutzt sollte mal darüber nachdenken dass es schon immer von Faschisten benutzt wurde um andersdenkende mundtot zu machen....


Dafür gebührt dir die Globke-Medaille der KSJ am goldenem Band.  

§ 130 StGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## Leob12 (21. Juni 2018)

Amon schrieb:


> Jeder der das Wort Hetze benutzt sollte mal darüber nachdenken dass es schon immer von Faschisten benutzt wurde um andersdenkende mundtot zu machen....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Genau, ich böser Linksfaschist xD

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juni 2018)

Was auch immer das sein soll.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juni 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was auch immer das sein soll.



Vermutlich sowas wie aus dem Film "Der Zug des Lebens", da gab es ja auch jüdisch-kommunistische Faschistenaufseher.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Juni 2018)

Hm? Das ist doch nicht schwer herauszubekommen.
Linksfaschismus – Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hm? Das ist doch nicht schwer herauszubekommen.
> Linksfaschismus – Wikipedia


Genau, es ist ein inhaltsloser Kampfbegriff der Rechtsradikalen gegen politische Gegner.

Ein Kampf auf Basis von Grundgesetz Artikel 20 Abs. 4 ist kein Faschismus und was die APO 
nach dem Ohnesorg Debakel machte, war angemessen. Auch nach den Vorkommnissen vom
G20 in Hamburg wäre gewaltbereiter Widerstand als Reaktion auf nicht mehr funktionierende 
Gewaltenteilung nachvollziehbar und alles andere als Faschismus.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

Faschist wird auch überstrapaziert.


----------



## Tengri86 (22. Juni 2018)

Kommunisten nazi's  

YouTube


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Juni 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kommunisten nazi's
> 
> YouTube



The Simpsons Did It


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau, es ist ein inhaltsloser Kampfbegriff der Rechtsradikalen gegen politische Gegner.


Hm? Wer hat's erfunden?


> Italienische *Demokraten* bezeichneten damit seit 1926 den Stalinismus als eine mit dem damaligen italienischen Faschismus vergleichbare Diktatur. Vertreter der *SPD* bezeichneten die Kommunistische Partei Deutschlands (*KPD*) seit etwa 1929 als „rotlackierte Faschisten“; *umgekehrt kategorisierten Kommunisten die Sozialdemokratie* als „Rotfaschismus“ oder „Sozialfaschismus“.


Genau, endlich sagt es mal jemand: die Rechtsextremen. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Kampf auf Basis von Grundgesetz Artikel 20 Abs. 4 ist kein Faschismus und was die APO
> nach dem Ohnesorg Debakel machte, war angemessen. Auch nach den Vorkommnissen vom
> G20 in Hamburg wäre gewaltbereiter Widerstand als Reaktion auf nicht mehr funktionierende
> Gewaltenteilung nachvollziehbar und alles andere als Faschismus.


Und mit dem Grundgesetz Artikel 20 zu argumentieren, sich mit Blick auf Abs. 3 auf Abs. 4 als Linksextremer zu berufen, ist müßig. Denn wie will man das "System fi**en", wenn man den Staat (Grundgesetz Artikel 20 Abs 1) und dessen Grundordnung beschützt? Vielmehr könnte man dann sogar ableiten, dass die Polizei sich ähnliche "Widerstandsphantasien" gegen Linksautonome und Co. zurechtlegen dürfte, auch mal etwas härter rangehen könnte, um das System "zu beschützen" und alle Versuche zu unterbinden, die Ordnung durch Chaos zu ersetzen.
Auch Rechtsextreme könnten sich auf diesen Artikel berufen, Merkel beseitigen, weil sie die Drei-Elemente-Lehre und das Grundgesetz nicht beachtet, die Integrität der Staatsgrenzen nicht mehr gewährleisten möchte, das Staatsvolk (immerhin als Kanzlerin) auch mal umdefiniert.

Das ist aber eben alles ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen und gehört in die Kategorie: "Die Herren mit der weißen Jacke kommen gleich. Halten Sie durch!". Dieser Artikel greift tatsächlich nur im Falle eines aktiven Putsches oder des Versuchs der Abschaffung der durch das Grundgesetz vorgegebenen Grundordnung mit dem Ziel, den demokratischen und sozialen Bundesstaat Deutschland abzuschaffen. Wenn sich Polizisten unverhältnismäßig stark in einem Ausnahmezustand wie Hamburg (den sie ja nicht verschuldet haben, Frau Merkel fand den Standort toll und unser neuer Vizekanzler, der sich aus Angst vor Konsequenzen auf genau diesen Posten aus Hamburg "wegbeordert" hat, ebenso) "engagieren", ist das eine Sache für das Strafgericht. Ein Recht auf das Schlagen und Bewerfen von Polizisten mit u.a. Steinen (dabei im Verlauf auch noch zu plündern, Feuer zu legen, völlig auszukreisen, etc. pp.), die versuchen, die öffentliche Ordnung wiederherzustellen, leitet sich daraus keinesfalls ab. 
Ich weiß, es ist schwierig, die Polizisten im Nachhinein zu identifizieren und haste nicht gesehen...
Aber so ist nun mal die Lage.

Nebenbei schrammt dein Post mit dem Verständnis für "gewaltbereiter Widerstand" haarscharf an § 130 Artikel 1 Abs. 1 Volksverhetzung ("Wer in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören, ... zu einem Teil der Bevölkerung zum Hass aufstachelt, zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen auffordert") vorbei. 

Nach dem Kinderprügelthema mal wieder schön, was von dir gelesen zu haben (und gleich wieder bereut).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hm? Wer hat's erfunden.


Es geht darum, wer es nutzt 

Auf Artikel 20 beruft man sich als Demokrat, und das war Dutschke, wenn die freiheitliche Grundordnung in Gefahr ist.
Nicht jeder, der erkennt, dass im Staate etwas gegen die Gewaltenteilung im Gange ist, ist automatisch Linksextremer,
obwohl man in der Tat bei politisch links eingeordneten Menschen erheblich mehr Verantwortungsgefühl, Gewissen
und Sinn für Menschenrechte findet, als im Spektrum derer, die sich "rechts" einordnen und mehr für das Recht des
Stärkeren eintreten.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau, es ist ein inhaltsloser Kampfbegriff der Rechtsradikalen gegen politische Gegner.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht darum, wer es nutzt


Nein, ging es nicht. Es ging um die Schönmalerei deiner bevorzugten Ideologie.
Richtig wäre gewesen: "Es ist ein linker Kampfbegriff, der heute hauptsächlich von Rechten gegen Linke angewendet wird." Also quasi die "Nazi-Keule" gegen Linke.
Für eine, die angeblich so matheaffin ist, bist du in deiner Logik immer wieder herzlich inkonsequent und ziemlich emotional, wenn es auf Sachlichkeit ankommt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf Artikel 20 beruft man sich als Demokrat, und das war Dutschke, wenn die freiheitliche Grundordnung in Gefahr ist.
> Nicht jeder, der erkennt, dass im Staate etwas gegen die Gewaltenteilung im Gange ist, ist automatisch Linksextremer,
> obwohl man in der Tat bei politisch links eingeordneten Menschen erheblich mehr Verantwortungsgefühl, Gewissen
> und Sinn für Menschenrechte findet, als im Spektrum derer, die sich "rechts" einordnen und mehr für das Recht des
> Stärkeren eintreten.


Nein. Du kannst dich natürlich in einem Wahn von falsch verstandener Hobbyjuristerei auf allerlei krude Theorien von Recht und Gesetz berufen. Wird dir aber vor der Berufsjuristerei weniger Freude bringen (sind natürlich auch alles Rechtsextreme, also Vorsicht!).
Wie philanthropisch RAF, die UdSSR, Kim Jon Un in Nordkorea, Mao Zedong in China, die DDR und wie die Arbeiterparadiese überall so hießen und heißen, so waren und sind, kann jeder nachlesen. 80 Jahre Kommunismus auf der Welt hat ja "nur" 100mio Tote zu verantworten. 
Also noch mehr als der gesamte zweite Weltkrieg mit all seinen Gräueln und Verbrechen.

"Die Rechten" treten übrigens nicht für das "Recht des Stärkeren" ein, sondern für Recht und Ordnung (Das berühmte "Law and Order"-Prinzip). Ohne Rechtstreue entsteht Anarchie. Aus Anarchie folgt als Konsequenz dann die Anwendung vom "Recht des Stärkeren".

/und das war jetzt wirklich die letzte Antwort auf die Verherrlichung dieser nach Chaos und Brutalität unter dem Deckmantel der "Freiheit für den kleinen Mann" agierenden Ideologie. Die vermeintlich Schwachen sind für Linksextreme nur ein Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2018)

Na, werden jetzt wieder alle Textbausteine aus eurem Trollforum angewendet? 

Dein Text ist wieder nur ein schönes Beispiel für Hetze und Beleidigungen, wenn auch stilistisch nett verpackt.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum du mich jetzt im Plural ansprichst und welches Forum "uns" (also mir?!) gehören soll. Dagegen gibt es aber sicherlich etwas von Ratiopharm.
Das ist gesunder Menschenverstand, gepaart mit etwas Auseinandersetzung bzgl. der existierenden Ideologien.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wo du dich beleidigt sehen solltest. Ich habe hart und direkt formuliert, damit du vielleicht mal rallst, was für einen Senf du von dir gibst.
Die Hoffnung (auch auf Wirkung) stirbt zuletzt.
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass dich das noch erreicht. Ich befürchte, erst ein paar Jahre in einem neuen Arbeiterparadies auf unserem Boden würde den wichtigen Denkprozess anstoßen. Dann dürfte es aber (zu) spät sein.

Ich verstehe Idealisten. Womit ich nicht klarkomme, sind verblendete Idealisten, die aus einem "Drang" heraus, Gutes tun zu wollen, dem Bösen dienen und an der Erschaffung einer neuen Hölle auf Erden, die bereits 100mio Menschen (die identischen Verführungen geglaubt hatten) mit dem Leben bezahlen mussten (noch x-fach mehr in diesen Systemen Gefangen leben), mitarbeiten.
Diese Leute sind einfach irgendwann falsch abgebogen und völlig verloren.



> Mit ihren Aktionsfeldern versuchen Linksextremisten anschluss-
> fähig an die Mehrheitsgesellschaft zu sein. Deshalb greifen sie
> zumeist  gesamtgesellschaftlich  relevante  Themen  auf,  die  die
> Menschen bis weit in die Mitte der Gesellschaft bewegen und
> ...



Also leiste "Widerstand". Kämpfe. Erwarte aber kein Mitleid für dich und deinesgleichen. Der von dir eingeschlagene Weg ist nicht besser als der der Rechtsextremen und wird durch keine vermeintlich hehren Absichten geläutert.

(P.S.: Ich lass mich auch immer wieder zu noch einer Erwiderung hinreißen. Ich brauche ne Katze...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es lohnt einfach nicht...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke !


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> das Staatsvolk (immerhin als Kanzlerin) auch mal umdefiniert.


Sie sprach vom Volk/Bevölkerung, nicht vom Staatsvolk und zu ersteren zählen nunmal alle, die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben. Sofern es sich dabei noch um Bürger eines EU-Staates handelt, dürfen die auch an der Kommunalwahl teilnehmen.
Demnächst kommt von dir wohl noch rechtsextremer Unfug ala "Umvolkung" und "Volkstod"? (Natürlich möglichst hübsch verklausuliert, damit es nicht sofort auffällt.)
Bevolkerung – Wikipedia
Bevolkerung mit Migrationshintergrund I | bpb
Auslandische Bevolkerung nach Staatsangehorigkeit | bpb



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Nach dem Kinderprügelthema mal wieder schön, was von dir gelesen zu haben (und gleich wieder bereut).


Sie gehört doch gar nicht zur Kinderschläger-Fraktion?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2018)

Was wundert man sich überhaupt noch darüber was in diesem unseren Staat so abgeht?
Es geht doch nur noch darum möglichst lange am Fresstrog zu bleiben und selbst möglichst gut versorgt zu sein, anders kann man sich das alles doch bald nicht mehr erklären, der Staat und seine Bevölkerung sind doch eigentlich schon lange nur noch lästiges Beiwerk.
Den Rechtsstaat hat man doch im Grunde schon lange aufgegeben, bezeichnend und passend dazu auch folgende Szenen aus einem Berliner Amtsgericht, wo Gerichtsdiener wirklich Kriminelle subjekte frei walten und schalten lassen und diese die freie Berichtserstattung behindern können und darüber hinaus scheinbar auch noch gute Kontakte zu Bundestagsabgeordneten der CDU pflegen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htTPE7WbIMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja, aber solange solche Subjekte wie Maas, Seehofer und Konsorten keine dringenderen Probleme haben als ihre Posen und die "Nach unten Treter" fleißig mit in den Reigen einstimmen ist es hal wie es ist, ein Verein krimineller politischer Gierschlunde und Selbstbediener mehr gibt es in Deutschland halt nicht mehr, neben Deutschnationalen-Holköpfen...


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie sprach vom Volk/Bevölkerung, nicht vom Staatsvolk und zu ersteren zählen nunmal alle, die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben. Sofern es sich dabei noch um Bürger eines EU-Staates handelt, dürfen die auch an der Kommunalwahl teilnehmen.
> Demnächst kommt von dir wohl noch rechtsextremer Unfug ala "Umvolkung" und "Volkstod"? (Natürlich möglichst hübsch verklausuliert, damit es nicht sofort auffällt.)



Nein (du kannst diesen billigen Versuch, deiner Gesinnungsfreundin beizuspringen, ruhig etwas intelligenter gestalten, damit eine Antwort zumindest irgendwie herausfordern wäre). Sie spricht eindeutig vom Volk und zitiert dazu den Aufstand in der DDR: "Das Volk ist jeder, der in diesem Lande...". Mal am Reichstag hochgesehen und gelesen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man darf erwarten, dass eine Kanzlerin ihren eigenen Souverän kennt.
Es gibt nach dem GG nur ein Volk (das Deutsche Volk), und das kann ausschließlich der Souverän stellen. Um Teil des Volks zu sein, braucht es per se den Deutschen Pass. Ohne Ausnahme. Die Bevölkerung inkludiert in der Tat alle hier lebenden Menschen. Nur haben diese in ihrer Gesamtheit nicht annähernd die selben Rechte und Pflichten wie das Volk.
Volk = Teilmenge der Bevölkerung, darf Wählen, etc.pp.
Bevölkerung = Gesamtheit aller sich hier momentan aufhaltenden Menschen. 
Art 116 GG - Einzelnorm
Art 20 GG - Einzelnorm
Volkssouveranitat – Wikipedia


> *Sämtliche Staatsgewalt geht in Deutschland – unmittelbar oder mittelbar – vom Volk aus.* *Das Volk ist in diesem Sinne der Souverän im Staate, ist gleichsam Herrscher über sich selbst. Dabei ist unter „Volk“ in diesem Zusammenhang ausschließlich das Staatsvolk im Sinne der Drei-Elemente-Lehre zu verstehen.* Dazu gehört jeder, der i. S. v. Art. 116 GG die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit hat. Ausländer (Nicht-Deutsche) haben daher keinen Anspruch darauf, an der Ausübung der Staatsgewalt, insbesondere an Wahlen und Abstimmungen (auf Bundesebene) teilzunehmen. Ihnen darf ein Ausländerwahlrecht auch nicht eingeräumt werden, weil nur Deutschen die Staatsgewalt (Art. 20 Abs. 2 GG) zusteht. Nur bei Wahlen in Kreisen und Gemeinden sind gemäß Art. 28 Abs. 1 Satz 3 GG Ausländer, soweit sie Unionsbürger, also Angehörige eines Mitgliedsstaates der Europäischen Union (EU) sind, aktiv und passiv wahlberechtigt. Aus dieser Bestimmung folgt ebenfalls, dass ein Ausländerwahlrecht sowohl auf Bundes- als auch auf Landesebene unzulässig ist.


Weniger Blabla, mehr Tatsachen. (Ach, wem sag ich das...)



Poulton schrieb:


> Sie gehört doch gar nicht zur Kinderschläger-Fraktion?


Aber natürlich gehört sie dazu. So ein bisschen in die Fresse geht immer. Da sollte man schon mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein, es geht um körperliche Gewalt und um Misshandlung, dass sind zwei paar Schuhe. Auch wenn der Hinweis gut ist, sollte man die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Natürlich ist die Grenze fließend, aber zur Erziehung gehören leider Dinge, die unter Erwachsenen unter Nötigung fallen würden. Z.B. der Satz an eine 16 Jährige _"Du bleibst heute Zuhause"_ ist eindeutig Nötigung und seelische Gewalt und trotzdem ist es Teil der elterlichen Fürsorgepflicht, Kinder hin und wieder vor sich selber zu schützen. Das Gesez meint ganz andere Auswüchse. Aber ja, idealerweise klappt es ohne Autorität mit Liebe und Hingabe.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2018)

Bevor man sich mit aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitaten seinen rechten Stuß fabriziert: https://bundesregierung.de/Content/...s/download-PDF.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was wundert man sich überhaupt noch darüber was in diesem unseren Staat so abgeht?...


Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient ...


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jedes Volk hat die Regierung, die es verdient ...


Ich hoffe das dieser Satz nicht ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## Taskmaster (22. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bevor man sich mit aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenen Zitaten seinen rechten Stuß fabriziert: https://bundesregierung.de/Content/...s/download-PDF.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4



Und wenn die Linksextremen endlich Quellen anklicken würden, hätten sie gemerkt, dass diese ein Video war, in dem Zonen-Angie besagte Rede hält.
Die von dir gepostete Rede ist vom *Oktober 2016 (Video-Podcast der Bundeskanzlerin #30 /2016)*. 
Der Vorfall (der auch überall durch die Presse ging) war am *26.02.2017*.
Merkst du überhaupt noch irgendetwas? 
Immer dieselben, die solche Schoten reißen...

Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel definiert "Volk" und emport die AfD | STERN.de


> "Es gibt keinerlei Rechtfertigung, dass sich kleine Gruppen aus unserer Gesellschaft anmaßen zu definieren, wer das Volk ist. *Das Volk ist jeder, der in diesem Lande lebt", sagte Merkel.* Konservative CDU- und CSU-Mitglieder kritisierten den Satz später: Nur deutsche Staatsbürger bildeten das Staatsvolk.



Das ist einfach staatsrechtlich so dermaßen falsch, dass man sich fragen muss, ob diese Frau jemals das Grundgesetz auch nur mit einem halben Auge überflogen hat.

Und für dich, Poulton, gibt es eine Runde Facepalm kostenlos.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2018)

Ja, ich merke, dass du anscheinend auch zu denen gehörst, die aus einem völkischen Kontext heraus definieren, wer "das Volk" ist. Und das hat nichts mit dem Staatsvolk zu tun, Rumpelstilzchen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ja, ich merke, dass du anscheinend auch zu denen gehörst, die aus einem völkischen Kontext heraus definieren, wer "das Volk" ist. Und das hat nichts mit dem Staatsvolk zu tun, Rumpelstilzchen.


Du bist ja ein Troll, ich zitiere dich mal:


Poulton schrieb:


> Bevolkerung – Wikipedia





> Der Begriff Bevölkerung wird als Bezeichnung für die menschliche Population innerhalb geografischer Grenzen verwendet[1] und unterscheidet sich von abstammungsbezogenen Gruppierungen wie Stamm, *Volk *und Ethnie.




Und was davon beschreibt Leute mit Asyl oder Duldungsstatus in Deutschland?


> Der Begriff Volk bezeichnet eine Reihe verschiedener, sich teilweise überschneidender Gruppen von Menschen, die aufgrund bestimmter kultureller Gemeinsamkeiten und Beziehungen und zahlreicher Verwandtschaftsgruppen miteinander verbunden sind.[1][2][3]





> Ein Volk im Sinne von Staatsvolk besteht hingegen aus der Gesamtmenge der Staatsbürger und ihnen staatsrechtlich gleichgestellter Personen


Volk – Wikipedia


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein Troll,


Die Amigo-Medaille der KSJ nicht verliehen bekommen?



> ich zitiere dich mal:


Und weiter? Das von Merkel war an die "das Volk"-Krakäler bei den ganzen ..gida und Co. Veranstaltungen gerichtet. Die geben schonmal gar nichts auf das Staatsvolk nach Grundgesetz, geschweige denn die Bevölkerung, sondern für die "das Volk" nur diejenigen sind, welche einen Ariernachweis erbringen können.

Siehe auch:


> [...]
> Ende  Februar äußerte Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern  einen offenbar sehr bedeutenden Satz. „Es gibt keinerlei  Rechtfertigung, dass sich kleine Gruppen aus unserer Gesellschaft  anmaßen zu definieren, wer das Volk ist“, sagte Merkel beim  Landesparteitag der CDU. „Das Volk ist jeder, der in diesem Lande lebt.“  Um diesen zweiten Satz geht es. Was meinte Merkel damit? Die gängige Deutung in regulären Medien war, dass sie sich damit von Pegidisten abgrenzen wollte, die gerne den Slogan „Wir sind das Volk“ für sich reklamieren. Außer der _Bild_ und der _Welt_ kümmerten sich kaum andere um die Exegese von Merkels Worten.
> Doch für die rechten Medien  beweist Merkels Satz wieder einmal alles: Nämlich, dass sie heimlich die  weiße deutsche Bevölkerung durch EinwanderInnen ersetzen möchte. Dieses  Schreckgespenst einer „Umvolkung“ war früher ein Lieblingsthema der NPD, heute treibt es AfDlerInnen und rechte PublizistInnen um.  [...]


Marz 2017 in rechten Medien: Alles Verbrecher - taz.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein Troll


Könntest Du bitte sachlich bleiben? Danke



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und was davon beschreibt Leute mit Asyl oder Duldungsstatus in Deutschland?


Sie leben hier, sind unsere Gäste, haben Bedürfnisse und Menschernrechte und gehören damit temporär zum deutschen Volke. Volk kommt von Gefolge und bezeichnete zur Völkerwanderung alle, die mitgezogen sind. Da war jeder willkommen. Das ist der semantische Kern des Wortes Volk.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2018)

Pulli, Taskmaster hat gesagt, dass Merkel den Begriff "Volk" *rechtlich *falsch verwendet und damit hat er recht. Was Merkel damit meint ist was anderes, aber du kannst ja wieder nicht anders als ihn dafür in eine Ecke zu stellen. 
Du bist schlicht ein, zugegebenermaßen halbwegs politisch gebildeter, Troll.

@iU
Öhm ähm warte nö


> Der Ausdruck Volk (über mittelhochdeutsch volc aus althochdeutsch folc, dies aus urgermanisch fulka „die *Kriegsschar*“) ist erstmals im 8. Jahrhundert belegt und bedeutet „viele“.[8] Zu Grunde liegt dieselbe indogermanische Wortwurzel, von der auch die Wörter „voll“ und „viele“ abgeleitet werden können; auf die ursprüngliche Bedeutung „*Kriegsschar*“, „*Kriegerhaufen*“ weist auch die slawische Wortwurzel pulk- hin, die allgemein als frühe Entlehnung aus dem Germanischen gilt, und später ins Deutsche mit spezieller Bedeutung als Pulk zurückentlehnt worden ist.


Aus dem Wikipedia Link zu Volk, auch der Duden sagt nichts anderes.

Sie gehören rechtlich erst mit dem Pass zum Deutschen Volk.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte sachlich bleiben? Danke


Passt schon. Alte Rivalitäten müssen erhalten bleiben. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Pulli, Taskmaster hat gesagt, dass Merkel den Begriff "Volk" *rechtlich *falsch verwendet und damit hat er recht.


Nein, hat er nicht. Siehe oben.



> aber du kannst ja wieder nicht anders als ihn dafür in eine Ecke zu stellen.


Solche Leute braucht man nicht in irgendeine Ecke zu stellen, sie stellen sich selber mit dem größten Vergnügen dorthin.



> Du bist schlicht ein, zugegebenermaßen halbwegs politisch gebildeter, Troll.


Man merkt das Politische Bildung als Pflichtfach bei deinem Kristina-Schröder-Jugend-Notabitur nicht vorgesehen war.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man merkt das Politische Bildung als Pflichtfach bei deinem *Kristina-Schröder-Jugend-Notabitur* nicht vorgesehen war.


Du die hat was drauf. Die hat gleich 4 verschiedene Fächer/Disziplinen studiert. Einen "Dr." hat sich auch.


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, hat er nicht. Siehe oben.





Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und mit dem Grundgesetz Artikel 20 zu argumentieren, sich mit Blick auf Abs. 3 auf Abs. 4 als Linksextremer zu berufen, ist müßig. Denn wie will man das "System fi**en", wenn man den Staat (Grundgesetz Artikel 20 Abs 1) und dessen Grundordnung beschützt? Vielmehr könnte man dann sogar ableiten, dass die Polizei sich ähnliche "Widerstandsphantasien" gegen Linksautonome und Co. zurechtlegen dürfte, auch mal etwas härter rangehen könnte, um das System "zu beschützen" und alle Versuche zu unterbinden, die Ordnung durch Chaos zu ersetzen.
> Auch Rechtsextreme könnten sich auf diesen Artikel berufen, Merkel beseitigen, *weil sie die Drei-Elemente-Lehre und das Grundgesetz nicht beachtet*, die Integrität der Staatsgrenzen nicht mehr gewährleisten möchte, *das Staatsvolk* (immerhin als Kanzlerin) auch mal umdefiniert.
> 
> Das ist aber eben alles ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen und gehört in die Kategorie: "Die Herren mit der weißen Jacke kommen gleich. Halten Sie durch!".





Taskmaster schrieb:


> Man darf erwarten, dass eine Kanzlerin ihren eigenen Souverän kennt.
> Es gibt nach dem GG nur ein Volk (das Deutsche Volk), und das kann ausschließlich der Souverän stellen. Um Teil des Volks zu sein, braucht es per se den Deutschen Pass. Ohne Ausnahme. Die Bevölkerung inkludiert in der Tat alle hier lebenden Menschen. Nur haben diese in ihrer Gesamtheit nicht annähernd die selben Rechte und Pflichten wie das Volk.
> Volk = Teilmenge der Bevölkerung, darf Wählen, etc.pp.
> Bevölkerung = Gesamtheit aller sich hier momentan aufhaltenden Menschen.
> ...





Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist einfach *staatsrechtlich *so dermaßen falsch, dass man sich fragen muss, ob diese Frau jemals das Grundgesetz auch nur mit einem halben Auge überflogen hat.


Noch näher an der Drei-Elemente-Lehre kann man gar nicht argumentieren und das hat rein gar nichts mit "völkisch" zu tun. Das ist Staats- und *Völker*recht.
In der DDR rief man genau wegen dieser staatsrechtlichen Relevanz "Wir sind das Volk!" und nicht "Wir sind die Bevölkerung!". Dass Pegida diesen Spruch übernimmt, ist in dieser Diskussion und im Statement der Kanzlerin gar nicht der betrachtete Bestandteil.
Dass die Meinung im "Volk" mittlerweile aber vorherrscht, dass nach dem trunkenen "Willkommen" Nüchternheit einkehrt und die Grenzen zu sichern sind, der Wille des "Volks" sich also tatsächlich u.a. dem von Pegida und Co. annähert, ist Thema eines anderen Threads.
Hier geht es gerade um die Selbstlegitimierung der Linksextremen, Gewalt gegen den Staat auszuüben, was mit Artikel 20 GG Abs. 4 begründet wurde.
Daraufhin gab es einen kleinen Exkurs zum Artikel 20 und den Gräueln der Linken.
U.a. griff ich dann auch andere Gewaltphantasien auf (bspw. eine hypothetische und gewaltsame Entfernung Merkels aus dem Amt durch Rechtsextreme mit Berufung auf Art. 20 Abs. 4).
Dass die Kanzlerin den eigenen Souverän nicht kennt, ist ein Trauerspiel, hat aber eben nichts mit "Umvolkung" zu tun und würde Rechtsextreme nicht dazu legitimieren, die Frau gewaltsam zu beseitigen.
Die Frau ist einfach nur zu doof und hat scheinbar keine Ahnung von Staatsrecht (so wie die anwesenden Linksextremen). Diese Epiphanie ist jetzt auch nichts, was nach den letzten 3 Jahren überraschen dürfte. Einen Chirurgen, der Leber von Niere nicht unterscheiden kann, lässt man besser nicht an sich ran.
Eine Kanzlerin, die das Grundgesetz, Völker- und Staatsrecht nicht kennt, sollte man keine staatstragenden Entscheidungen überlassen.

Poulton liest keine Quellen, er liest keine Beiträge, er liest nicht mal seine eigenen Texte und aufgebrachten "Nachweise" (und wenn er es tut, sind es ideologische Knallfrösche wie taz oder jungle world). Völkisch ist etwas völlig anderes. 

Aus einer Runde Facepalm wird nun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Einen Chirurgen, der Leber von Niere nicht unterscheiden kann, lässt man besser nicht an sich ran.


Raus damit und fertig!


----------



## micha34 (23. Juni 2018)

Nach mehreren Seiten Beiträge fühle ich mich in meinen Ansichten bestärkt,das ein "Faustrecht" im übertragenen Sinn nach wie vor seine Gültigkeit besitzt.
Also das Recht des Stärkeren.

Dabei ist nur von Belang,welche Seite der Kontrahenten die stärkere Gruppe stellt.
Diese Gruppe definiert dann auch gleichzeitig Moral und Begrifflichkeiten im eigenen Sinn.
Beispiel,was denn momentan gültige Hetze ist.

Damit das System auch funktioniert,muss eine Gruppe die stärkere sein und erhält gleichzeitig die Deutungshoheit.

Sollten alle Gruppen = Kontrahenten die gleiche Stärke aufweisen dann würde man wohl Anarchie  haben und demnach eine erneute Gruppenabspaltung
die wiederum eine Neuausrichtung der Stärke bedeutet.

Konflikte und Agression ist der Antrieb der Menschheit und nicht Friede und Eierkuchen.

Wer denn glaubt,dieses Prinzip unterbrechen zu können wird hinterher ziemlich Enttäuscht sein oder Tot.
Die Funktion des Konflikt ist durchaus Rational und hat sich seit Entstehung der Menschheit gehalten und durchgesetzt.

Der Mensch ist durch seine Individualtität ein ganz besonderes Tier.Konflikte sind Antrieb und Populationssteuerung.

Die politische "Mitte" ist im Grunde die Schnittmenge von Rechts und Linksextremisten.Also das "Beste" aus beiden Welten.
Mahlzeit!


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Konflikte und Agression ist der Antrieb der Menschheit und nicht Friede und Eierkuchen.
> 
> Wer denn glaubt,dieses Prinzip unterbrechen zu können wird hinterher ziemlich Enttäuscht sein oder Tot.
> Die Funktion des Konflikt ist durchaus Rational und hat sich seit Entstehung der Menschheit gehalten und durchgesetzt.
> ...


Es hat tatsächlich schon immer "Mord und Totschlag" gegeben. Aber ob das der alleinige Antrieb ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Oder ob Kriege allgemein technische Entwicklungen beschleunigt haben.
Das es auch ohne größere Konflikte geht und es trotzdem technischen Fortschritt gibt, sehen wir ja seit dem letzten Weltkrieg (wobei es ohne die atomare Abschreckung wahrscheinlich schon längst wieder andere größere Kriege gegeben hätte).
Man kann auch in Zeiten des Friedens, anders motivierte Antriebe haben, welche produktiv sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Es hat tatsächlich schon immer "Mord und Totschlag" gegeben. Aber ob das der alleinige Antrieb ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Oder ob Kriege allgemein technische Entwicklungen beschleunigt haben.
> Das es auch ohne größere Konflikte geht und es trotzdem technischen Fortschritt gibt, sehen wir ja seit dem letzten Weltkrieg (wobei es ohne die atomare Abschreckung wahrscheinlich schon längst wieder andere größere Kriege gegeben hätte).
> Man kann auch in Zeiten des Friedens, anders motivierte Antriebe haben, welche produktiv sind.



Kriege waren schon immer der Motor technologischer Entwicklung, bzw. haben diese beschleunigt, das lässt sich theoretisch recht gut belegen.
Seefahrt und Schiffsbau, Luftfahrt (Strahlentriebwerke, Weltraumfähige Raketen), Internet, Computer, usw. usf. sind alles Dinge die durch Kriege in ihrer Entwicklung massiv beschleunigt wurden, bzw. im Fall des Internets auch zuerst für das Militär, zur weltweiten Kommuniktation, entwickelt worden sind.
Wobei die Gründe dafür recht simpel sind, zum einen ständige Konkurenz seinem Gegner überlegen sein zu wollen um einen Vorteil zu haben, als auch das in Kriegszeiten Buget und Kosten eine deutlich untergeordnete Rolle spielen und somit mehr Möglichkeiten für eine uneingeschränktere Forschung bestehen.
Im Frieden zählt vor allem Wirtschaftlichkeit (Gewinn), da hätte niemand für die vagen Aussichten eines Projekts wie von Brauns Raketen soviel Geld locker gemacht, da es eigentlich eine völlig unwirtschaftliche Forschung war.

Kapitalismus kann gerade in Friedenszeiten, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, also durchaus auch ein Bremzklotz für technologischen Fortschritt sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> ...Dass die Meinung im "Volk" mittlerweile aber vorherrscht, dass nach dem trunkenen "Willkommen" Nüchternheit einkehrt und die Grenzen zu sichern sind...


Und wieder ein gutes Beispiel, wie eine persönliche Meinung, die nur von einer Minderheit im Staate getragen wird, als Mehrheitsentscheidung dargestellt wird.
Hast Du dazu fundierte Untersuchungen? Ich sehe nur großes Kopfschütteln über diese Ansätze, denn jeder denkende Mensch weiß, dass es bei der Größe unserer
Außengrenze nicht umsetzbar ist. Die Lösung wäre eine Mauer um die EU, das scheinen AfD und CSU zu wollen, alles andere ist Augenwischerei. Man muss die
Probleme lösen, nicht Grenzen bauen.

Die Klimaflüchtlinge beginnen gerade erst zu kommen. Das Thema Flüchtlinge wird in den nächsten hundert Jahren ganz andere Dimensionen annehmen und es
müssen andere Lösungen als Mauern und krepieren gefunden werden. Wer ist denn verantwortlich für die Situation in Afrika, wenn wir mit unserer Medizin die
Kindersterblichkeit fast auf Null reduzieren und parallel die Verhütung über den Papst verbieten sowie über Klimaerwärmung Fauna und Flora verändern?

Verantwortung sieht anders aus, aber gut, Verantwortung hat man auf der rechtsextremen Seite nie erlebt, nur Hass und Gewalt.  China geht der Weg der Entwicklung
in Afrika und baut zuerst die benötigte Infrastruktur gegen Schürfrechte. Und während wir, getrieben von den Rechtsdeppen der AfD nur über Flüchtlinge reden und
die gesamte Politik lähmen, handeln andere. Und genau aus dieser Ecke kommt die überwiegende Anzahl der Hasskommentare. Rechtsdeppen halt....


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kriege waren schon immer der Motor technologischer Entwicklung, bzw. haben diese beschleunigt, das lässt sich theoretisch recht gut belegen.
> Seefahrt und Schiffsbau, Luftfahrt (Strahlentriebwerke, Weltraumfähige Raketen), Internet, Computer, usw. usf. sind alles Dinge die durch Kriege in ihrer Entwicklung massiv beschleunigt wurden, bzw. im Fall des Internets auch zuerst für das Militär entwickelt worden sind.


Dann müßte man ja feststellen das sie etwas positives an sich haben was mir irgendwie mißfällt.



> Wobei die Gründe dafür recht simpel sind, zum einen ständige Konkurenz seinem Gegner überlegen sein zu wollen um einen Vorteil zu haben, als auch das in Kriegszeiten Buget und Kosten eine deutlich untergeordnete Rolle spielen und somit mehr Möglichkeiten für eine uneingeschränktere Forschung bestehen.
> Im Frieden zählt vor allem Wirtschaftlichkeit (Gewinn), da hätte niemand für die vagen Aussichten eines Projekts wie von Brauns Raketen soviel Geld locker gemacht, da es eigentlich eine völlig unwirtschaftliche Forschung war.
> 
> Kapitalismus kann gerade in Friedenszeiten, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, also durchaus auch ein Bremzklotz für technologischen Fortschritt sein.
> ...


Aber Konkurrenz gibt es ja immer noch und Fortschritt. Die Firmen innerhalb einer Volkswirtschaft konkurrieren miteinander und auch global mit anderen Ländern.
Und auch wir einzelnen Menschen konkurrieren auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Ob das auf Dauer gutfür uns  ist sei mal dahingestellt was Druck und Stress angeht.
Aber es geht auch ohne Mord und Totschlag.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann müßte man ja feststellen das sie etwas positives an sich haben was mir irgendwie mißfällt.



Haben Kriege, bedingt durch die Art wie unser kapitalistisches Wirtschaftssystem und unsere Gesellschaftlichen Strukturen funktionieren im Grunde auch, was sie aber nicht auch zwingend erstrebenswerter macht.

Kriege beschleunigen die technologische Entwicklung, schaffen ggf. soziale Aufstiegschancen und vor allem kurbeln sie nach ihrer Beendigung, durch die Zerstörungen, die Nachfrage nach Konsumgütern an.
Den gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung breiter Kreise in Europa und das westdeutsche Wirtschaftswunder hätte es  nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg ohne den Krieg und seine Zerstörungen niemals in der Form wie es das gab geben können, so makaber sich das auch, bei all dem verursachten Elend, anhören mag.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wieder ein gutes Beispiel, wie eine persönliche Meinung, die nur von einer Minderheit im Staate getragen wird, als Mehrheitsentscheidung dargestellt wird.
> Hast Du dazu fundierte Untersuchungen? Ich sehe nur großes Kopfschütteln über diese Ansätze, denn jeder denkende Mensch weiß, dass es bei der Größe unserer
> Außengrenze nicht umsetzbar ist. Die Lösung wäre eine Mauer um die EU, das scheinen AfD und CSU zu wollen, alles andere ist Augenwischerei. Man muss die
> Probleme lösen, nicht Grenzen bauen.
> ...



Allerdings ist es zu einfach, dass nun alles bei den ehemaligen Kolonialmächten abzuladen, auch die Menschen in Afrika haben elementar dazu beigetragen, dass es dem Kontinent schlecht geht.
Massivste Korruption, Stammesgesellschaften, ständige "Stammeskriege", im Osten Afrikas, kommt noch massiv die Religion (Islam kontra Christentum) dazu.

Ich erinnere mal an Hutu ves Tutsi, man sollte die inneren Auseinandesetzungen und Verwerfungen in Afrika nicht vergessen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es zu einfach, dass nun alles bei den ehemaligen Kolonialmächten abzuladen, auch die Menschen in Afrika haben elementar dazu beigetragen, dass es dem Kontinent schlecht geht.
> Massivste Korruption, Stammesgesellschaften, ständige "Stammeskriege", im Osten Afrikas, kommt noch massiv die Religion (Islam kontra Christentum) dazu.
> 
> Ich erinnere mal an Hutu ves Tutsi, man sollte die inneen Auseinandesetzungen und Verwerfungen in Afrika nicht vergessen.


Natürlich, oft sind aber auch willkürliche mit den Lineal gezogene Grenzen hinweg über Kulturen und Sprachen eine mögliche Ursache. Wie lang hat Europa benötigt, bis es einigermaßen zur Ruhe kam? Jugoslavien war doch ein Beispiel, in dem über Kultur-, Sprach- und Religionsgrenzen hinaus ein Staat gebildet wurde. Das kann klappen, wir schaffen es ja auch bedingt mit Bayern klar zu kommen (  ) , aber es muss nicht klappen. Die Konflikte in irland, den Baskenland, Katalanien, Korsika, Südtirol, etc. köcheln zum Glück auf kleiner Flamme, aber gerade in Irland kann es jederzeiot nach dem Brexit wieder losgehen. Europa flüchtete über Jahrhunderte nach Amerika, Australien, Südafrika und Südamerika. Diesen Weg verwehren wir aktuell lebenden Kulturen.

Das schöne an diesem Forum ist, dass man weitestgehend sachlich diskutieren kann. Der typische Hasskommentator hätte in Deinem Fall natürlich rassistische Begründungen eingeworfen und komische Dinge gefaselt. Hier wird das zum Glück konsequent unterbunden.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2018)

In weiten Teilen d'accord, aber die "Afrikaner", haben sehr wenig bis gar nichts zu einer Entwicklung beigetragen, seitdem sie die Möglichkeiten haben, sondern vielmehr stopft sich eine selbsternannte Elite meistens die Taschen voll und tut sehr wenig, dass es mal zu einem wirklichen Aufschwung kommt, natürlich fließen auch dort die Gründe ein, die du aufgezählt hast.

Bei den europäischen Konflikten die du aufgezählt hast, habe ich sehr ambivalente Meinungen.
Katalonien, Baskenland und Korsika, nehme ich nicht wirklich ernst, jeder rational denkende Mensch weiß sehr schnell, dass diese Gebilde gar nicht lebenfähig als Staat wären, hier dient die EU als Vehikel (Lebensfähigkeit), um jahrhunderte alte regionale Animositäten auszutragen, was in unsere derzeitigen Welt ziemlich schwachsinnig ist.

Bei Irland sehe ich das anders, hier geht es einmal um Religion und jahrhunderlange Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung, kein Ruhmesblatt in der englischen Geschichte, was ihnen heute zu recht auf die Füße fällt.

Mit Südtirol haben sich die Italiener das gleiche oder ähnliches eingebrockt, wie wir Deutschen, mit Elsaß Lothringen 1871, so lange die Südtiroler die Italiener tolerieren ist alles gut, aber die FPÖ hat ja schon versucht zu zündeln.

Ich würde noch Belgien anführen, wobei ich hier für eine Aufteilung zu Frankreich und den Niederlanden tendiere, damit das mal zur Ruhe kommt. Wirklich grün sind sich Flamen und Wallonen nicht und eine gemeinsame Identität oder Sprache haben sie nicht wirklich, da stehen wir hier im Norden sogar den Bayern näher.


----------



## micha34 (23. Juni 2018)

Das Beispiel "Jugoslavien" ist eher das Gegenteil gelungener Staatsbildung was im Endeffekt ja mehr als deutlich gezeigt wurde!
Aber auch die Probleme haben sich am Ende zwangsläufig von selbst gelöst so wie sich auch Probleme in Deutschland zwangsläufig!! von selbst lösen werden.

Begriffe wie Hass oder Rassismus sind da nur unbedeutende Floskeln.

Ich denke mal das wir uns über kurz oder lang wieder die Köpfe einhauen und die Statistik ist definitiv auf meiner Seite.

Es haben sich schon Menschen wegen 5 Euro umgebracht oder auch nur wegen einem Parkplatz.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit Südtirol haben sich die Italiener das gleiche oder ähnliches eingebrockt, wie wir Deutschen, mit Elsaß Lothringen 1871, so lange die Südtiroler die Italiener tolerieren ist alles gut, aber die FPÖ hat ja schon versucht zu zündeln.


Ich würde das nicht unbedingt vergleichen, hier entstand eine Erbfeindschaft mit absoluter Kriegsgefahr. Zwischen Italien und Österreich gab es die Gefahr nie, weil Österreich viel zu schwach ist um irgendwas zu bewirken.
Wenn es nur um die Kultur geht, nun die Preußen haben sich nicht so perfekt verhalten, aber Elsaß Lothringen war Deutsch genug, dass es auch ohne ethische Spannungen hätte funktionieren können.

Die Franzosen haben es mMn. später besser gemacht wie mit dem Saarland. Sie konnten sich am Ende entscheiden.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2018)

@ micha34

Du kannst es anscheinend gar nicht mehr erwarten, dass es wieder Elend, Not, Leid, Hunger, Blut und Leichen gibt, dein Geschreibsel geht mir als Humanist ziemlich auf die Nerven, eher kotzt es mich an.
Ich verachte Menschen mit solch einer "darwinistischen" Einstellung!

@ Sparamus



> Ich würde das nicht unbedingt vergleichen, hier entstand eine Erbfeindschaft mit absoluter Kriegsgefahr. Zwischen Italien und Österreich gab es die Gefahr nie, weil Österreich viel zu schwach ist um irgendwas zu bewirken.



Das ist doch jetzt kein wirkliches Argument dagegen, Mussolini hatte deshalb einen heiden Schiss vor Hitler/Nazi Deutschland, bis 1936 waren am Brenner reichlich italienische Truppen. Wenn Italien nicht Faschistisch gewesen wäre, und Hitler beschlossen hätte, Italien zum Verbündeten zu machen, kannst du so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche davon ausgehen, dass Südtirol zwischen 1938-1940 wieder zu Österreich ("Ostmark")eingegliedert worden wäre.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> In weiten Teilen d'accord, aber die "Afrikaner", haben sehr wenig bis gar nichts zu einer Entwicklung beigetragen, seitdem sie die Möglichkeiten haben, sondern vielmehr stopft sich eine selbsternannte Elte meistens die Taschen voll und tut sehr wenig, dass es mal zu einem wirklichen Aufschwung kommt, natürlich fließen auch dort die Gründe ein, die du aufgezählt hast.


Klar, wir sind eine Kultur, die massiv auf Sicherheit aufbaut, auf Vorratshaltung, auf Erleichterung durch Technik. Aber sind wir glücklich? Andere Kulturen legen andere Schwerpunkte. Jetzt kann man sie mit dem Recht des Stärkeren überrennen und austielgen oder versklaven, oder wir akzeptieren Grenzen und Gegebenheiten und lassen jeden in seiner Geschwindigkeit entwicklen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei den Konflikten die du aufgezählt hast, habe ich sehr ambivalente Meinungen.
> Katalonien, Baskenland und Korsika, nehme ich nicht wirklich ernst, jeder rational denkende Mensch weiß sehr schnell, dass diese Gebilde gar nicht lebenfähig als Staat wären, hier dient die EU als Vehikel (Lebensfähigkeit), um jahrhunderte alte regionale Animositäten auszutragen, was in unsere derzeitigen Welt ziemlich schwachsinnig ist.


Wie groß sind Dänemark, Holland, etc. Ich sehe es anders. Ich würde es begrüßen, Regionen in Europa nach dem Beispiel unserer Bundesländer oder noch etwas kleiner organisiert, viel mehr Eigenständigkeit zu geben, die Nationalregierungen abzuschaffen und die EU auf Verteidigung, Handelrecht und Subventionen zu beschränken, sowie zur Erarbeitung gesetzlicher Vorgaben und Normen. Das könnte funktionieren, ist aber eher eine Vision für die nächsten hundert Jahre.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Irland sehe ich das anders, hier geht es einmal um Religion und jahrhunderlange Unterdrückung und Ausbeutung, kein Ruhmesblatt in der englischen Geschichte, was ihnen heute zu recht auf die Füße fällt.


Katalanien hat ebenso eine eigenen Sprache, eigenen Kultur und wurde unter Franco bis 1974 massiv unterdrückt. Den meisten jüngeren ist gar nicht mehr klar, dass Spanien noch vor einer Generation quasi eine Diktatur war.

Ich wollte auch nur sagen, dasses auch bei uns KOnflikte bigt, nicht mehr so brutal wie zwischen Tutsi und Hutu oder dem, was gerade im Kongo passiert, aber durchaus vorhanden. Und wenn es wirtschaftliche Not gibt, brechen solche Konflikte wieder auf. 

Das wäre mal ein Studienansatz. Wirtschaftliche Situation der Hasskommentarschreiber. Das würde mich interessieren, ich suche mal. Bei Hooligans erleben wir auch, dass sie mitten aus der wirtschaftlichen Mitte kommen und keineswegs im Elend leben. Ich sammel mal schnell ein paar links,

>>Hasskommentare<< in sozialen Netzwerken | GfdS
Ein Medienwissenschaftler erklärt die Hass-Kommentare auf Facebook - Freiburg - fudder.de


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Sparamus
> Das ist doch jetzt kein wirkliches Argument dagegen, Mussolini hatte deshalb einen heiden Schiss vor Hitler/Nazi Deutschland, bis 1936 waren am Brenner reichlich italienische Truppen. Wenn Italien nicht Faschistisch gewesen wäre, und Hitler beschlossen hätte, Italien zum Verbündeten zu machen, kannst du so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche davon ausgehen, dass Südtirol zwischen 1938-1940 wieder zu Österreich eingegliedert worden wäre.


Es ist unsinnig darüber zu reden, Hitler wollte sowieso Kontinentaleuropa beherrschen und ob Südtirol jetzt in einem ganz Europa beherrschenden drittem Reich zu Österreich oder Italien gehört hätte ist schlicht egal.
Außerdem wäre es in diesem Fall Deutschland gewesen das gehandelt hätte und nicht der Staat Österreich.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie groß sind Dänemark, Holland, etc. Ich sehe es anders. Ich würde es begrüßen, Regionen in Europa nach dem Beispiel unserer Bundesländer oder noch etwas kleiner organisiert, viel mehr Eigenständigkeit zu geben, die Nationalregierungen abzuschaffen und die EU auf Verteidigung, Handelrecht und Subventionen zu beschränken, sowie zur Erarbeitung gesetzlicher Vorgaben und Normen. Das könnte funktionieren, ist aber eher eine Vision für die nächsten hundert Jahre.


Die Sprache ist das Problem, ein ziemlich langfristiges und natürlich gewachsenes. In Deutschland konnte man sagen "Soweit die Deutsche Zunge klingt". Aber in Europa?
Aber wie soll man das perfekt lösen?


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2018)

> Wie groß sind Dänemark, Holland, etc. Ich sehe es anders. Ich würde es begrüßen, Regionen in Europa nach dem Beispiel unserer Bundesländer oder noch etwas kleiner organisiert, viel mehr Eigenständigkeit zu geben, die Nationalregierungen abzuschaffen und die EU auf Verteidigung, Handelrecht und Subventionen zu beschränken, sowie zur Erarbeitung gesetzlicher Vorgaben und Normen. Das könnte funktionieren, ist aber eher eine Vision für die nächsten hundert Jahre.



Das kann erst kommen, wenn wir eine Gesellschaft wie in Star Trek angedacht, verwirklicht haben, so lange es Hegemonialmächte mit Armeen gibt, ist das eine Utopie und es ist in den letzten 10 Jahren wieder wesentlich schlimmer geworden.
Mit Russland, China und den USA oder so etwas wie die Türkei mit Erdogan vor der Haustür, kannst du den Entwurf getrost abhaken und das wird sich m.M. nach nicht in hundert oder zweihundert Jahren auflösen.

Alleine schon wegen der Religion und der veschiedenen Kulturen, Sprachen und Identitäten.

Ich sehe nicht, dass eine europäische "Regierung" in den nächsten Jahrzehnten die Autorität hätte, Menschen aus ganz Europa einheitlich zu den Waffen zu rufen.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann erst kommen, wenn wir eine Gesellschaft wie in Star Trek angedacht, verwirklicht haben, so lange es Hegemonialmächte mit Armeen gibt, ist das eine Utopie und es ist in den letzten 10 Jahren wieder wesentlich schlimmer geworden.


Welch ein Zufall... heute morgen, hatte ich anderer Stelle hier im Thread, wärend der Diskussion um "Krieg & Frieden" auch an Star Trek gedacht. Und die Doktrin der Förderation.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> .... so lange es Hegemonialmächte mit Armeen gibt...


Innerhalb der EU kann das schnell umgesetzt werden, erste Ansätze gibt es. Das wird aber noch ein langer Weg. Unsere Kultur hat tausende Jahre eine ähnliche Geschichte, wir hatten schon um Christi Geburt ein Reich, was größer als die heutige EU war und deren romanische Kultur ist überall verbreitet, wir sprechen alle Englisch als Gemeinschaftssprache. Es gibt also genug gemeinsame Wurzeln, wenn die Nationalisten diese nicht abschlagen würden und den Europäischen Baum bekämpfen, um stattdessen viele kleine Büsche zu bekommen.
Die EU bastelt sich einen militarischen Arm | NZZ


----------



## micha34 (23. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Welch ein Zufall... heute morgen, hatte ich anderer Stelle hier im Thread, wärend der Diskussion um "Krieg & Frieden" auch an Star Trek gedacht. Und die Doktrin der Förderation.



Auf die Klingonen feuern die bei Bedarf aber trotzdem noch.




Don-71 schrieb:


> @ micha34
> 
> Du kannst es anscheinend gar nicht mehr erwarten, dass es wieder Elend, Not, Leid, Hunger, Blut und Leichen gibt, dein Geschreibsel geht mir als Humanist ziemlich auf die Nerven, eher kotzt es mich an.
> Ich verachte Menschen mit solch einer "darwinistischen" Einstellung!



Als Humanist sollten dir solche Agressionen allerdings fehlen. Jesus war Humanist und liebte jeden.Dann hat man ihn wohl festgenagelt.

Aus Humanisten macht man entweder richtige Männer/Frauen oder Opfer.

In der Opferrolle fühle ich mich nicht wohl,Sorry.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Innerhalb der EU kann das schnell umgesetzt werden, erste Ansätze gibt es. Das wird aber noch ein langer Weg...
> Die EU bastelt sich einen militarischen Arm | NZZ



Es muss ja nichtmal eine hundertprozentige EU Armee sein, selbst im Kaiserreich hatten einige Staaten noch eigene Armeen wie z.B. Bayern.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Auf die Klingonen feuern die bei Bedarf aber trotzdem noch.


Sie würden ganz gerne Konflikte komplett vermeiden, es geht aber leider nicht immer.

Und so traurig es auch ist... sonst wäre es für die meisten wohl langweilig. Ich habe als Kind auch Krieg gespielt, mit Spielzeugwaffen und Soldaten. Ich habe Kriegsspiele gespielt, spiele sie immer noch und gucke auch (Anti)Kriegsfilme. In 95% aller Filme wird jemand umgebracht. Ich glaube das gehört irgendwie zu unserer Natur das man sowas sehen will. Zumindest wenn es "geschönt" ist.
Einen echten Krieg möchte ich niemals mit erleben. Und im  echten Leben wünsche ich allen Frieden!


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2018)

Klar der äußere Rahmen ist schnell umgesetzt, die Authorität eher nicht und dann kommen noch die ganzen Animositäten der Europäer in so etwas wie einer gemeinsamen Armee dazu, nicht zu vergessen die "Sprache".
Wir haben es die letzten 20-30 Jahre ja noch nichtmal geschafft, einheitliche Waffensysteme zu beschaffen oder zu entwickeln.

Ich kann dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass wenn du einen deutschen, französischen, niederländischen, italienischen und dänischen Panzeroffizier an einen Tisch setzt, streiten die sich monatelang wie die Kesselflicker, ob der Panzer besser mit Ladeautomatik oder einem zusätzlichen menschlichen Ladeschützen ist.
Ich habe das selber miterlebt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Klar der äußere Rahmen ist schnell umgesetzt, die Authorität eher nicht und dann kommen noch die ganzen Animositäten der Europäer in so etwas wie einer gemeinsamen Armee dazu, nicht zu vergessen die "Sprache".
> Wir haben es die letzten 20-30 Jahre ja nocht nichtmal geschafft, einheitliche Waffensysteme zu beschaffen oder zu entwickeln.


Darum träumte ich von hundert Jahren, wenn die EU dann überhaupt noch eine Bedeutung hat. Warum sollten wir Englisch sprechen, wenn England draußen ist? Welches soll also die Gemeinschaftssprache werden? Deutsch würde nie akzeptiert, bliebe Esperanto. Dazu kommen noch z.B. teil unterschiedliche Normungssysteme. Das SI System ist mitnichten überall umgesetzt, das dauert auch noch. Überall schlummern noch Zollgewinde

Ich sehe die ganzen Hasskommentare darum mit großer Sorge. Sie zerstören und teilen, aber sie verbinden nicht. Fundierte Kritik ist das eine und da diskutiere ich gerne, pauschale "rassistische KackscheiBe" zerstört aber jede Diskussion. In bin unter bekennenden Nazis groß geworden. Nahezu jedes Gespräch mit meinen Grosseltern endete in irgend welchen Naziparolen. Vermutlich reagiere ich darum immer noch so empfindlich darauf.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2018)

Da sind wir absolut einer Meinung!

Aber mal im Ernst, glaubst du wirklich daran, dass der "Franzose" oder auch der "Deutsche" seine Sprache aufgibt, ich sehe das bei weitem noch nicht, auch nicht wirklich in den nächsten hundert Jahren.


----------



## Don-71 (23. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Auf die Klingonen feuern die bei Bedarf aber trotzdem noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur das wir uns richtig verstehen, Humanist ist KEIN Pazifist!
Und ich bin weit entfernt davon, Parzifist zu sein, dazu gibt es zu viele Errungenschaften (oder bösartige Menschen) für/gegen die ich in den Krieg ziehen würde und außerdem lehrt schon die Geschichte und Realität, dass Pazifismus eher eine Utopie ist.
Und als Opfer sehe ich mich auch nicht.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2018)

Wenn sein müßte würde ich auch zur Waffe greifen. Um mein Land, meine Familie und mich zu verteidigen. Ich war auch bei der Bundeswehr. Aber Deutschland wird eh nicht konventionell angegriffen und wenn mal was kommt sind es eher Atombomben. Dann ist sowieso Feierabend!  

Mahatma Ghandi war ein Humanist und Pazifist.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2018)

Würde lieber das Geld in Gesundheit und Soziales stecken. 

Sozialschwachen  eu Regionen aushelfen mit Geld/knowhow und Materialen.

Wäre auch ein großartige europäisches Projekt


----------



## micha34 (23. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nur das wir uns richtig verstehen, Humanist ist KEIN Pazifist!



Richtig.

"Humanist" ist erstmal eine leere Floskel da der Humanismus etwas für jede Stilrichtung zu bieten hat.
Die grössten Strolche haben sich als Humanisten bezeichnet und wohl selbst Massenmörder fnden ihren Humanismus.

Weil der Begriff so schwammig ist,habe ich einfach den Vergleich zum Menschenfreund bis zur Selbstopferung gezogen,da kam eben der Jesus ins Spiel.
Soll aber jetzt keine Wertung deiner Person sein und ebenso wenig ein persönlicher Angriff.Also nicht falsch verstehen.

Ich selbst beobachte nur tatsächliche Begebenheiten und nenne Wahrscheinlichkeiten.Damit halte ich Anderen ein Spiegelbild von Tatsachen vor die selbstverständlich 
Aufstossen können.

Für manche die den Blick auf die Realität verweigern bin ich dann sowohl ein Linker,Rechter,Rassist oder was auch immer.
Dabei bewerte ich nur Fakten ,Ereignisse und Möglichkeiten mit der Denkweise wie beim Schach.
Deswegen muss und sollte man in meinen Aussagen nichts reininterpretieren was seinen eigenen Ansichten zuwider läuft.

Tay hatte auch keine Schuld als es zum Nazi wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> ..."Humanist" ist erstmal eine leere Floskel....



Wirklich, alles nur Floskeln, wer braucht sowas schon als ordentlicher Rechtsradikaler. Und natürlich gibt es Menschen, die sich selber "Humanisten" nennen, aber ganz etwas anderes im Schilde führen.

*Grundwerte des Humanismus:*

    Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.
    Toleranz. Die Grenzen sind dort, wo man es mit Intoleranz und Verletzung der Menschenrechte zu tun hat.
    Demokratie
    Solidarität
    Frieden
    Gleichberechtigung der Geschlechter
    Recht und Pflicht des Menschen zur Selbstbestimmung
    Gegen Dogmatismus und absolute Wahrheiten. Friedlicher Austausch von Ideen. Anerkennung der Begrenztheit unseres Wissens.
    Bejahung der Wissenschaft, die an ethischen Kriterien geknüpft werden muss.
    Die Welt in ihrer Vielfältigkeit und Widersprüchlichkeit erleben. Die Vielfalt als Bereicherung des Lebens ansehen.
    Bewahrung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen.
    Die Freiheit zwischen verschiedenen Lebensauffassungen wählen zu können.
    Leid wird nicht als sinnstiftend angesehen. Ziel ist die Minimierung von Leid und die Vermehrung von Glück. 
Quelle: Humanismus – Philolex


----------



## micha34 (23. Juni 2018)

Ausführlicher wird hier der Eindruck: Humanismus – Wikipedia

Auch die SED hatte sich den" Humanismus" auf die Fahne geschrieben.

Es gibt eben nicht DEN Humanismus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Auch die SED hatte sich den" Humanismus" auf die Fahne geschrieben.


Aber sie hat sich mit Stasi und Schießbefehl, mit geschlossener Grenze und Dikatur nicht im geringsten daran gehalten. Oder?
Geht es um Frieden, Gleichberechtigung und Solidarität, haben sie sich immerhin bemüht. Aber kann es im Schlechten Gutes
geben? Nicht wirklich.

Die meisten Rechtsradikalen nennen sich auch "Konservative". Darüber lacht man herzlich und zeigt ihnen ihre rechtsradikale
Gesinnung in Ruhe an ihren eigenen Aussagen. Das geht ganz ohne Hass und mit der Hoffnung der Liebe und Versöhnung, auch
wenn manche Menschen so weit von unseren humanistischen Werten entfernt sind, dass es schwer fällt, Nächstenliebe walten
zu lassen, denn als Humanist ist es kein Widerspruch, intolerant zu Intoleranten und Rassiten zu sein.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Poulton liest keine Quellen, er liest keine Beiträge, er liest nicht mal seine eigenen Texte und aufgebrachten "Nachweise" (und wenn er es tut, sind es ideologische Knallfrösche wie taz oder jungle world). Völkisch ist etwas völlig anderes.


Zumindest ist mir bewusst, dass es Merkel um eine Abgrenzung zu dem "Volks"-Begriff von Pegida, AfD und Co ging.

volkisch – Wikipedia


> Heute wird das Wort zur Selbstdefinition nicht weiter verwendet, wohl aber in der Außenperspektive in historischer Verwendung[23] und zur Beschreibung heutiger nationalistischer Erscheinungen in Gesellschaft und Politik wie etwa der Wochenschrift Junge Freiheit oder politischer Formationen wie der NPD [24]. 2016 erklärte Frauke Petry, ehemalige Vorsitzende der rechtspopulistischen Partei AfD, dass der Begriff „wieder positiv besetzt“ werden müsse und dass die Gleichsetzung „völkisch ist rassistisch“ eine unzulässige Verkürzung sei. Es sei doch einfach nur das „zugehörige Attribut zu Volk“.[25][26] Zahlreiche mediale Stimmen[27] verwiesen die Sprecherin auf den Duden (völkisch gleich „nationalsozialistisch, in der rassistischen Ideologie des Nationalsozialismus“[28]). Neben Petry bemühten sich auch Björn Höcke und André Poggenburg (beide vom rechten Flügel der AfD) um eine Rehabilitierung der Wörter völkisch und Volksgemeinschaft. Zwar verwenden sie sie nach Ansicht des Politikwissenschaftlers Hajo Funke anders, als die Nationalsozialisten es taten, es gehe ihnen aber um eine ethnozentristische Verengung des Volksbegriffs: Menschen, die diesem nicht entsprechen, gälten bei Höcke als „Fremde“, ihre Zuwanderung als Gefahr für Identität und nationale Homogenität Deutschlands. Damit wende er sich nicht nur gegen die Flüchtlinge, sondern gegen die gegenwärtige Verfassung Deutschlands, der ein solcher Art verengter Volksbegriff fremd ist. Durch diese „völkische Marginalisierungsparanoia“ unterscheide sich Höckes Kritik an der Flüchtlingspolitik der Bundesregierung von der demokratischer Politiker, die nicht auf Rassismus gründe, sondern auf „praktischen (materiellen, logistischen oder sicherheitspolitischen) Fragestellungen“.[29]



Das von der Taz ist nichts weiter als eine Zusammenfassung von dem, wie es in der Mehrheit der hießigen Medien aufgefasst und rezipiert wurde. Aber Hauptsache möglichst hübsch verklausuliert "Lügenpresse" rufen. Kann ja schließlich nicht sein, dass es einen Thread im WiPoWi gibt, wo das nicht in den Raum gestellt wird.

...und weil es an der Stelle mal wieder passt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

- Offtopic -

Du kennst die alten Hildebrandt Sendungen noch und auch den Aufstacheler Löwenthal? Die war so grandios!
Aber der beste Hildebrandt ist immer noch die Folge über den Rhein-Main-Donaukanal.: YouTube


----------



## micha34 (23. Juni 2018)

Es gab viele Vordenker guter Ideologien.

Die Umsetzung in der Praxis sieht anders aus.
Gut und schlecht, "Yin und Yang. Beides gleichwertig.Das eine gibt es nicht ohne das andere.

Hass,Liebe und Versöhnung.
Warum sollte ich das gegenüber Anderen aufbringen zu denen ich überhaupt keine Beziehung habe,diese nichtmal kenne oder ein sonstiges Verhältnis anstrebe?

Das wäre ja dann wieder Heuchelei.
Wenn einen jedes Elend der Welt zum Bedauern verleitet,wäre das eine Vollzeitbeschäftigung die eher in Selbstmord endet.Der Mensch hat dafür einen angeborenen Schutzmechanismus und kann nur Bedauern was in seinem persönlichen Lebensbereich reinspielt.
Alles andere ist Instrumentalisierung oder auch Heuchelei. Betrifft auch alle Politiker.Die sind das beste Beispiel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Hass,Liebe und Versöhnung.
> Warum sollte ich das gegenüber Anderen aufbringen zu denen ich überhaupt keine Beziehung habe,diese nichtmal kenne oder ein sonstiges Verhältnis anstrebe?.


Weil Kooperation die erfolgreichste Strategie ist. Lies Dich mal in Spieltheorien ein. 
Spieltheorie – Wikipedia

Oder willst Du jedesmal, wenn Du dein Dorf verlässt, Angst haben, dass Dir jeder anders den Schädel spaltet? Denn warum sollte er Dich mögen, oder mit Dir handeln? Totschlagen und Deinen Besitz aneignen. Ist doch eine total schlaue Strategie, oder? Warum wohl ist des Konzept der Nächstenliebe und Solidarität so erfolgreich?

Es geht nicht um jedes Leid auf der Erde, wenn sich jeder um das lkeid der Nachbarn kümmert, ist schon viel geholfen. Man hilft Alten und Schwachen, Kindern und Armen. Und esist völlig egal, wo die geboren sind, wie sie heißen oder was sie für eine Geschichte haben. Es ist ein ständiges Geben und Nehmen. Nur die Egoisten stören, die dieses System einzig zu ihrem Vorteil nutzen, ohne je zu geben. Typisch sind bekennende Steuerhinterzieher oder Versicherungsbetrüger. Dagegen hilft soziale Ächtung und die Leuten ins Gesicht zu sagen, was man davon hält.


----------



## Taskmaster (23. Juni 2018)

Weil ich gerade auch ein wenig Zeit zu füllen habe, gebe ich mich dem Quatsch noch mal hin:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wieder ein gutes Beispiel, wie eine persönliche Meinung, die nur von einer Minderheit im Staate getragen wird, als Mehrheitsentscheidung dargestellt wird.
> Hast Du dazu fundierte Untersuchungen? Ich sehe nur großes Kopfschütteln über diese Ansätze, denn jeder denkende Mensch weiß, dass es bei der Größe unserer
> Außengrenze nicht umsetzbar ist. Die Lösung wäre eine Mauer um die EU, das scheinen AfD und CSU zu wollen, alles andere ist Augenwischerei. Man muss die
> Probleme lösen, nicht Grenzen bauen.


Wieder ein gutes Beispiel? Es gibt kein einziges Beispiel von mir. Ich kann leider auch nur den Umfragen vertrauen (auch wenn deren Qualität immer dürftiger wird) und da sieht die Lage recht eindeutig aus. Zu eindeutig, um es mit +-3Prozent Fehlertoleranz, die womöglich schändlich ausgenutzt worden sind, zu erklären.
Umfrage: Mehrheit will Fluchtlinge an der Grenze zuruckweisen
Meinungsumfrage: Mehrheit will Asylsuchende an der Grenze abweisen - WELT
INSA-Umfrage fur FOCUS Online: Jeder zweite Deutsche will Grenzen schliessen, um Fluchtlingsstrom zu stoppen  - FOCUS Online
•  Zuruckweisung registrierter Fluchtlinge an der deutschen Grenze 2018 | Umfrage

Selbst 42% der "die LINKE"-Anhänger möchten laut statista die Zurückweisung an der Grenze.
Die Probleme sind nicht zu lösen. Jedenfalls nicht kurzfristig und nicht dadurch, dass wir unbegrenzt Menschen aufnehmen, nicht mal durch das Geld, das wir gleichzeitig nach Afrika und in den Nahen/Mittleren Osten pumpen. Viele Probleme sind bspw auch gar nicht an die Geographie gebunden. Der Hass der Menschen da draußen richtet sich (entgegen der Schönfärberei mancher Linken) gegen Ethnien, Frauen, Juden, Christen, etc.pp. und werden mitgebracht. Die bleiben nicht im Heimatland.
Wenn alles so einfach wäre (Grenze auf, jeder rein, der will und schon herrscht Weltfrieden), hätte man es längst gemacht. Aber so wird das nichts. Das ist ein unglaublich naives und dummes Weltbild, strotzt nur so vor Unerfahrenheit und mangelhafter Weitsicht. Chaos war noch nie eine Lösung für irgendwas. Jedes Jahr >200.000 schlecht bis gar nicht qualifizierte Leute bedingungslos in unser System einwandern zu lassen wird nur eins bewirken: "Tschüss soziale Errungenschaften!".
Der Nationalstaat  wurde seinerzeit von den Linken erfunden, weil diese damals noch einen Rest an Intelligenz besaßen (heute nur noch schwerlich anzutreffen, es gibt sie zwar noch, aber die haben momentan keine Chance, sich maßgeblich am Diskurs zu beteiligen). Ohne Nationalstaat gibt es keinen Sozialstaat. Es muss berechenbar sein, wie viele einzahlen und wie viele entnehmen. Die Sozialsysteme sind nicht auf unbegrenzten Zugriff ausgelegt. Das ist auch überhaupt nicht möglich.
Wenn das Spiel jetzt also endlos weiter geht, wird es früher oder später dazu kommen, dass bspw. jeder Arztrechnungen wieder anteilig selbst zahlen muss (und ich rede hier nicht von "Uh, 40 Euro für eine Zahnfüllung sind doch nichts!", sondern in erster Stufe von 20-30%, absehbar noch mehr), bspw eine Absicherung für den Fall der Arbeitslosigkeit (Arbeitslosenversicherung) nicht mehr tragfähig ist, das Rentenalter auf jenseits von Gut und Böse bei noch viel niedrigerer Auszahlung steigt, den Kommunen das Geld ausgeht, etc. pp. 
Es gibt nur einen praktikablen Weg und der ist der realistische:
Es ist schön, dass alle ihren Spaß hatten und den edlen Menschen raushängen lassen konnten. Aber das funktioniert nur temporär, die Grenzen gehören (zumindest vorläufig) wieder gesichert.
Es ist nicht möglich, ~70mio Menschen, die momentan weltweit irgendwo vor irgendetwas fliehen, gepaart mit einer schier unendlichen Masse an Wirtschaftsmigranten in unserem Land zu versorgen. Das kann einfach niemand gegenfinanzieren.
Hilfe von und mit der EU, Amerika, China, Russland und Co. wird es für den Deutschen Kurs nicht mehr groß geben. Das sollte sich die letzten Tage auch deutlich gezeigt haben. "Fluchtursachen bekämpfen" ist eine leere Sprechblase. Es funktioniert nicht. Weil unsere Denkmuster in den Ursprungsländern nicht greifen (und auch in breiter Fläche gar nicht erwünscht sind).
Wer Chaos möchte und gerne selbst mittendrin ist, braucht es nicht hierher zu lotsen, der kann direkt in die Heimatländer fahren. Für freiwillige Missionen kann sich jeder bei den entsprechenden Hilfsorganisationen melden. Es braucht im schlimmsten Fall eine praktische Ausbildung in einem handwerklichen Beruf (oft aber nicht mal das) und schon ist man unterwegs. Dann bekommt man auch ein wenig von Land und Leuten mit, das erdet ziemlich schnell.

Es bleibt leider nur das deutliche Signal, dass hier erst mal Schluss ist. Es wird Jahrzehnte benötigen, alleine die halbwegs zu integrieren (mit den Türken haben wir es bspw. leider bis heute nicht richtig geschafft, wenn man sich anschaut, dass Deutschland die mit Abstand meisten Erdogan-Wähler unter den EU-Ländern besitzt), die mit ihren Kindern und Kindeskindern bereits hier aufgeschlagen sind. Ganz besonders die >70% jungen Männer.
Das ist schon eine Marathonaufgabe, an der Länder wie Frankreich gerade unsäglich scheitern. Die sind 10 Jahre weiter als wir. Dort gibt es bereits etliche Gegenden, da kommt nicht mal mehr der Notarzt bei Notrufen vorbei.
Es gibt einfach Grenzen des Handelns und der Möglichkeiten.
Im Gegensatz zu deiner Behauptung, die Menschen würden mit dem Kopf über die Grenzpläne Seehofers schütteln, packt sie eher die nackte Wut über die noch immer anhaltenden Zustände. Um das zu belegen, braucht es nicht mal Umfragen. Da reicht ein Blick auf die Wahl in Italien, Österreich und Co.. Und wenn sich da nicht asap was tut, dann ist die AfD der Linken kleinstes Problem. Noch ein paar tote Mädchen hier, ein kleiner Anschlag da und hier wird es richtig ungemütlich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Klimaflüchtlinge beginnen gerade erst zu kommen. Das Thema Flüchtlinge wird in den nächsten hundert Jahren ganz andere Dimensionen annehmen und es
> müssen andere Lösungen als Mauern und krepieren gefunden werden. Wer ist denn verantwortlich für die Situation in Afrika, wenn wir mit unserer Medizin die
> Kindersterblichkeit fast auf Null reduzieren und parallel die Verhütung über den Papst verbieten sowie über Klimaerwärmung Fauna und Flora verändern?


Ja, Geburtenkontrolle bspw und die Anpassung der Menschen und bspw. Saatgut an potentiell neue Gegebenheiten.
Wenn ihr alle so weiter lebt, werden 2050 etwa 10mrd Menschen auf dem Planeten leben. Selbst wenn ihr 2Mrd davon irgendwie nach Europa bringt, wird die Sache nicht funktionieren. Da die Nummer immer weiter eskaliert, bspw. Muslime wie Christen, Inder wie Chinesen, etc. pp. weltweit um die Wette gebären und Verhütung ganz böse ist, wird die Lösung gewiss nicht "Deutschland nimmt alle auf!" sein.
Das ist eine nicht mal annähernd logische Lösung. Das ist schlicht das Arbeiten am eigenen Untergang.
Das zu verstehen, hat nichts mit Rassismus oder ähnlich zu tun. Dafür muss man einfach mal eine Minute realistisch an die Sache herangehen.
Wie lange kannst du Menschen in dein Haus/deine Wohnung einladen, sie versorgen und verpflegen, bevor dein Geld nicht mehr ausreicht? Und was passiert an diesem Punkt? Du verlierst deine Wohnung, dein Konto, du wirst Teil der Menge derer, die du eingeladen hast und sitzt mit ihnen zusammen ohne Zukunft auf der Straße.
So zu handeln, ergibt keinen Sinn.
Wenn bei uns einmal die Sonderkonjunktur wackelt, ist bereits mit der momentanen Anzahl an Aufgenommenen Ärger vorprogrammiert. Ihr spielt ein Hochrisikospiel und könnt (und werdet, wenn es keiner beendet) alles verlieren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Verantwortung sieht anders aus, aber gut, Verantwortung hat man auf der rechtsextremen Seite nie erlebt, nur Hass und Gewalt.  China geht der Weg der Entwicklung
> in Afrika und baut zuerst die benötigte Infrastruktur gegen Schürfrechte. Und während wir, getrieben von den Rechtsdeppen der AfD nur über Flüchtlinge reden und
> die gesamte Politik lähmen, handeln andere. Und genau aus dieser Ecke kommt die überwiegende Anzahl der Hasskommentare. Rechtsdeppen halt....



Ein weiterer kläglicher Versuch, mich auf die "rechtsextreme Seite" zu stellen. Ich bin dort aber keineswegs Zuhause (und wer den Verstand nicht völlig abgegeben hat, dürfte das auch bemerkt haben). Ich besitze (im Gegensatz zu dir) keinerlei Drang, gegen den Staat vorzugehen. Ich halte auch andere Menschen nicht für "Minderwertiger", weil sie zufällig eine andere Hautfarbe besitzen. Ich halte die Vernunft und den Realitätssinn für den geeigneten Motor für die Welt und es tat (und tut) teilweise richtig weh, wenn man zusah, wie die letzten Jahre die völlige Unvernunft den Antrieb übernehmen wollte (und auch beinahe ans Ziel gekommen wäre).
Ich ordne mich selbst je nach Thema (und soweit das im Jahr 2018 überhaupt möglich ist)  mitte-rechts/konservativ ein (wobei rechts/konservativ ja eigentlich auch Synonym zu gebrauchen ist, denn 1814  saßen in der französischen Abgeordnetenkammer "rechts" nun mal die Konservativen, Links die Demokraten/Radikalen, erst ab ca. 1820 kamen die "extremen Ränder" hinzu, was zur bekannten Sitzaufteilung und noch immer gebräuchlichen ideologischen und politischen Schublade: "extrême droite – droite modérée – centre droite – centre gauche – gauche modérée – extrême gauche" führte).
Das hier trifft es MMn ganz gut:


> Die Meinungsforscherin Noelle-Neumann hat beschrieben, was Menschen unter rechten und was sie unter linken Werten verstehen. Als linke Werte gelten danach: Gleichheit, Gerechtigkeit, Nähe, Wärme, Formlosigkeit, das "Du", Spontaneität, das Internationale und Kosmopolitische. Ihnen stehen als rechte Werte gegenüber: Betonung der Unterschiede, Autorität, Distanz, geregelte Umgangsformen, das "Sie", Disziplin, das Nationale.
> In der Wirtschaft sind linke Werte: staatliche Planung, öffentliche Kontrolle, rechte Werte: Privatwirtschaft und Wettbewerb.
> Freiheit verstehen Linke zuerst als Freiheit von Not. Der Staat soll sich um soziale Sicherheit und Geborgenheit kümmern. Rechte verstehen Freiheit umgekehrt zuerst als Freiheit von staatlicher Gängelung und staatlichem Zwang. Sie schätzen Anstrengung, Risikobereitschaft, Eigenaktivität. Das zentrale linke Anliegen ist Solidarität mit den Schwächeren.


Mir gehen alle Extremisten auf den Sack und ganz besonders die, die sich in ihrem Wahn schon so verirrt haben, dass sie Gewalt gegen wen auch immer als legitimes Mittel zum "Widerstand" gegen wen auch immer ansehen und keinerlei Zugang mehr in Diskussionen finden, aus diesen überhaupt keinen Impuls mehr für die eigene Meinungsbildung erhalten können (weil ihre Meinung starr und nicht mehr mit Logik veränderbar ist).
Extremisten (egal ob links, rechts, islamistisch, etc.) sind einfach keinerlei Bereicherung für irgendwen.

Noch zu deinem (blöden) Beispiel: Infrastruktur gegen Schürfrechte ist doch quasi Kolonialismus 2.0?! "Wir bauen euch Infrastruktur, die wir dann hauptsächlich für den Transport und unsere Leute nutzen und ihr überlasst uns dafür bitte dann auch noch alles, was wir bei euch an Bodenschätzen auftun können." Das als Linkesextreme geil zu finden, ist dann wieder sehr inkonsequent.
De facto sieht es so aus, dass bspw China große Flächen im Ausland aufkauft und dort Lebensmittel für die eigenen Leute produziert. Straßen hin oder her, die Menschen vor Ort hungern weiter. China ist nämlich (und das weiß man auch nur, wenn man mal da war/sich näher mit dem Land beschäftigt hat) das wohl am stärksten "Ich"-Bezogene Land der Welt und in weiten Teilen wirklich übel rassistisch. Die Chinesen denken zum Großteil an niemanden, außer an China.

Der richtige Weg wäre wohl eher einer, der diese Länder dazu befähigt, ihre Schätze selbst zu heben und fair auf dem Markt anbieten zu lassen (sprich: es braucht eher Kredit und Knowhow, denn Invasion und Ausschlachtung). Das wäre Nachhaltigkeit.

Verantwortung ist übrigens nicht zu verwechseln mit Selbstüberforderung bis hin zur Selbstaufgabe. Letzteres empfinden bspw Haustier-Messies, die sich ohne Ende mit armen Tieren aus dem Tierheim eindecken, um dann in den Exkrementen vor sich hin zu vegetieren und großes Leid zu verursachen, statt tatsächlich zu helfen.

Verantwortung kann ohne Augenmaß und ein Mindestmaß an Kontrolle nicht adäquat wahrgenommen werden.

Edit 
@Poulton
Es wird nicht besser. Du verstehst den Begriff "Volk" im Staatsrecht nicht und kommst mit einem Begriff an, den nie wer verwendet (nicht mal angedeutet) hat, um dich selbst in deinem Wahn zu bestätigen. Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn mit dir. Man kann nicht über Heizkörper diskutieren und einen dabei in der Runde dulden, der ständig fabuliert "Dampf... Dampf ist Gas! Ihr seid alle Nazis!".
Das ist einfach ein Niveau... Mit "dumm" wäre es noch sehr wohlwollend umschrieben.

Ich verweise auf die Beantwortung deiner Märchenstunde. Inklusive dem tatsächlich relevanten Wiki Artikel und dem Grundgesetz.

Und nun bist du auch schon wieder ausgeblendet. Mit Extremisten kann man nicht differenziert diskutieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juni 2018)

Warum wir unsere Grenzen sichern müssen, wird auch hier mal wieder deutlich:

Sohn nach Schlagerei gestorben: Marcus' Vater vertraut dem Rechtsstaat nicht mehr

Wieder ein Mensch gestorben, wieder eine Familie zerstört durch die falsche Politik, die wir seit 2 1/2 Jahren haben. Wieviele Menschen müssen noch in diesem Land die falsche Politik mit ihrem Leben bezahlen, bevor sich was ändert?


----------



## micha34 (24. Juni 2018)

Man sollte das eigene Leben und die Gesundheit  nicht zwingend in fremde Hände legen sondern Selbstverantwortung lernen.
Dazu gehört auch der Selbstschutz.

Du kannst deinem Gegenüber auch mit Nächstenliebe und  Solidarität begegnen,wenn der dir an die Wäsche will,also Kooperatives Verhalten wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde.Dann stirbst du zumindest mit guten Gewissen.

Ansonsten kann man ja auch die Polizei rufen,die kommen wahrscheinlich Irgendwann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wieder ein gutes Beispiel?


Umfragen in Zeitungen sind keine relevanten Umfragen, maximal ein Stimmungsbild. Um heraus zubekommen, was Menschen wollen, bedarf es mehr als zwei polarisierender Fragen. Beste Beispiele in der Presse waren:
1. _"Sollte die FPD eine bedeutende Rolle in der Bundespolitik spielen?"_ Ähhh, nee, eher nicht
2. "Ist die FDP überflüssig?" Naja, 1. will ich nicht, muss ich hier tippen
Ergebnis 57% der Deutschen halten die FDP für überflüssig. 

Die Realität ist komplizierter als sie in Ja-Nein Fragen zu packen. Aber danke für die Zahlen, dann war es mehr als Deine Meinung. Die relevante Frage ist, was man mit den Kriegs- und Wirtschaftflüchtlingen langfristig macht. Sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, dass sie alle eingebürgert werden erzeugt auch bei mit Ablehnung, weil Syren nach dem Krieg wieder Syrien ausbauen sollen und nicht unsere Rentenkasse füllen müssen. Dann stell doch die Umfrage so:
1. _"Sollen wir Menschen in großer Not temporär Unterstützung anbieten?" _
2. _" Sollen wir jeden Nichtarier und Nichtchristen vor der Grenze verrecken lassen?"_
Was meinst Du, was eine solche Befragung für ein Ergebnis hätte, wenn Du nicht nur Menschen wie User Karuuzo fragen würdest? Wie wichtig dfen Deutschen dieses TZhema ist, sieht man an solchen Veranstaltungen. Wo sind die Millionen Gegner? Scheint wohl doch nicht so wichtig zu sein.
AfD Demo in Berlin kleiner als erwartet: 3000 gegen 20.000 Gegendemonstranten | STERN.de



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ein weiterer kläglicher Versuch, mich auf die "rechtsextreme Seite" zu stellen


Schreibst Du Hasskommentare? Vielleicht solltest Du meine Texte auch lesen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Noch zu deinem (blöden) Beispiel: Infrastruktur gegen Schürfrechte ist doch quasi Kolonialismus 2.0?! "Wir bauen euch Infrastruktur, die wir dann hauptsächlich für den Transport und unsere Leute nutzen und ihr überlasst uns dafür bitte dann auch noch alles, was wir bei euch an Bodenschätzen auftun können." Das als Linkesextreme geil zu finden, ist dann wieder sehr inkonsequent.


Habe ich eine Bewertung abgegeben? Ich habe nur bemerkt, dass Europa langsam aber sicher in die Bedeutungslosigkeit fallen wird. Kolonialismus ist etwas anderes, die Staaten machen mit China freiwillige Verträge. Das China die Länder übervorteilt, scheint für uns so, weil uns der Wert der Rohstoff bewusst ist. Steht einem aber das Wasser bis zum Hals, zahlt man freiwillig ein Königreich für ein Pferd.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieder ein Mensch gestorben, wieder eine Familie zerstört


Es gibt Situationen, da muss man Entscheidungen treffen und auf jedem Fall werden Menschen sterben. Der Verantwortungsbewusste sucht dann eine Entscheidung, die möglichst viele Menschen rettet. Das ist für die, die nicht gerettet werden, kein Trost. Der Hasskommentator sieht immer nur die Toten, egal, welche Entscheidung man trifft. 
Trolley-Problem – Wikipedia



micha34 schrieb:


> Du kannst deinem Gegenüber auch mit Nächstenliebe und  Solidarität begegnen,wenn der dir an die Wäsche will,also Kooperatives Verhalten wie schon vorgeschlagen wurde.Dann stirbst du zumindest mit guten Gewissen.


Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, wann man wie Situationen deeskaliert. Das beginnt früher, viel früher. Wenn aber eine Meute Wölfe im Wahn kommt und man alleine ist, spielt es keine Rolle, ob man eine Waffe hat. Oder was machst Du, wenn zwanzig Rechtsdeppen mit Baseballschlägern auf die zu rennen? Das einzige Muster, was sich erkennen lässt ist, dass diese Art Gewalttaten fast ausschließlich von Männern begangen werden.

Aber auch unter den Hasskommentatoren gibt ein 2/3 zu 1/3 von Männern zu Frauen. Das ist auffällig, oder?
Warum Frauen weniger Hass im Netz verbreiten als Manner


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2018)

Berlin und Hamburg waren schon immer Rot und linker als der Rest des Bundes.
Das Stimmungsbild dort für ganz Deutschland zu übernehmen ist falsch.


----------



## micha34 (24. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, wann man wie Situationen deeskaliert. Das beginnt früher, viel früher. Wenn aber eine Meute Wölfe im Wahn kommt und man alleine ist, spielt es keine Rolle, ob man eine Waffe hat. Oder was machst Du, wenn zwanzig Rechtsdeppen mit Baseballschlägern auf die zu rennen?



Deeskalation beginnt im Beispiel frühestens dann,wenn ein Unbekannter vor dir steht und an deiner Gesundheit manipulieren will.
Dann kannst du ihn entweder Gewähren lassen oder auch nicht.

Wenn mir eine Meute Wölfe oder meinetwegen eine Horde seltsamer Gestalten gegenüber tritt und mich wiederum meiner Gesundheit beeinträchtigen wollen
dann spielt eine brauchbare Waffe sehr wohl die entscheidende Rolle.
Man solle nur nicht mit dem Messer zur Schiesserei gehen.

Andererseits gibt es auch den Grundsatz nicht mit Terroristen zu Verhandeln oder Nachzugeben.Das kann man auch auf andere Gestalten übertragen.

Eben gesagtes Betreffs Wolfsmeute ist auch für 20 Rechtsdeppen mit Knüppel zutreffend.

Das Frauen weniger als Männer zu Gewalt neigen ergibt sich auch aus der körperlichen Unterlegenheit Allgemein. Die Frau kann sich nur mit der Frau körperlich messen
und der Mann kann mit anderen Männern und Frauen seine Konflikte gewalttätig lösen.Die Evolution hat an der Vorgabe wohl ebenso Einfluss auf gewalttätiges Verhalten.

In letzter Konsequenz wird grundsätzlich Gewalt angewendet. In jeder Gruppe und in jedem Kulturkreis.Auch bei den höchst "Zivilisierten".

Eskalation schaft schnell klare Verhältnisse während Deeskalation eher aufschiebende Wirkung hat.

Deeskalation ist ein Mittel wenn man eine Eskalation zum Zeitpunkt nicht für sich entscheiden kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Deeskalation beginnt im Beispiel frühestens dann,wenn ein Unbekannter vor dir steht und an deiner Gesundheit manipulieren will..


Kontaktaufnahme zwischen Menschen beginnt dann, wenn sie sich sehen oder hören, also ungefähr ab 100m Distanz.
Man erkennt sehr frühzeitig, ob Situationen eskalieren können. Aber der Generation Smartphone scheinen wichtigte
Fähigkeiten abhanden gekommen zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kontaktaufnahme zwischen Menschen beginnt dann, wenn sie sich sehen oder hören, also ungefähr ab 100m Distanz.
> Man erkennt sehr frühzeitig, ob Situationen eskalieren können. Aber der Generation Smartphone scheinen wichtigte
> Fähigkeiten abhanden gekommen zu sein.



Das Smartphone ist nur die Anpassung der Forführung natürlicher Selektion, die unter anderem durch bessere Medizin aus der Wage gebracht wurde.
Und die Selektion funktioniert gut, wie die regelmäßig bei Selfies sterbenden Personen zeigen, oder die die beim Straße überqueren und dabei aufs Handy starren ihr Leben lassen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9UxWcZbGMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2018)

Vermutlich fehlte den Nutzer auf dem Video eine entscheidende App:
Neue App warnt beim Gehen vor Kollisionen mit anderen Smartphone-Nutzern


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutlich fehlte den Nutzer auf dem Video eine entscheidende App:
> Neue App warnt beim Gehen vor Kollisionen mit anderen Smartphone-Nutzern



Dumm nur wenn das Objekt mit dem man gleich kollidieren wird kein Smartphone nutzt, da hilft dann auch die App nicht weiter. 
Aber vieleicht führt man dafür dann ja ein Verbot ein wie beim Diesel, das verpflichtet immer ein Smartphone dabei haben zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micha34 (24. Juni 2018)

Oh,ich gehöre aber zur ZX81 Generation und wohne in Gelsenkirchen.
Da sind Deeskalationskünste nicht wirklich was Wert.
Hier erfolgt die Kontaktaufnahme mittels Bodycheck und nicht in 100Meter Entfernung.
Übrigens auch ohne eigenes Zutun! Was willst du da Deeskalieren?
Deine Wertsachen schon auf die Strasse legen und evtl deine Frau dazu wenn du in 100Meter Gestalten erkennst?

Mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema,Razzien wegen Hasskommentare.

Es ist natürlich ganz besonders wichtig das ein Rollkommando bei Leuten einfällt die einfach ihr Lästermaul nicht im Griff haben.

Vermutlich gibt es auch nichts wichtigeres als  das.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Und nun bist du auch schon wieder ausgeblendet. Mit Extremisten kann man nicht differenziert diskutieren.


Damit wäre ja geklärt wer das Warsteiner bestellt hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die Selektion funktioniert gut, wie die regelmäßig bei Selfies  sterbenden Personen zeigen, oder die die beim Straße überqueren und  dabei aufs Handy starren ihr Leben lassen:


Noch schlimmer sind die, die dazu noch einen Kinderwagen vor sich  herschieben, ggf. noch Kippe im Mundwinkel, ein weiteres Kind irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte rumturnt, dem dann und wann ein "_Schantal ..._" hinterhergerufen wird und wo aufgrund der eigenen Blödheit das Kind dran  glauben muss. 


PS: Isch abe gar kein Smartphone.


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer sind die, die dazu noch einen Kinderwagen vor sich  herschieben und wo aufgrund der eigenen Blödheit, dann das Kind dran  glauben muss.


Ich finde das auch übertrieben, das man in jeder Lebenssituation auf sein Handy starren muß. Die Leute laufen rum  wie Zombies und kriegen von ihre Umgebung nichts mehr mit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Leute laufen rum  wie Zombies und kriegen von ihre Umgebung nichts mehr mit.


Das ist eine Reaktion auf die Umwelt. Wie soll man sonst mit über 10% AfD Wählern umgehen, die einem überall begegnen könnten? Also lieber auf den Bildschirm schauen


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2018)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das es von dir nicht ernst gemeint ist.

Und was ich auch toll finde wenn welche Autofahren, Handy am Ohr haben (oder tippen) noch nebenbei einen Kaffee trinken oder rauchen. Dagegen sollte man die Strafen drakonisch erhöhen. Keine Bußgelder sondern gleich mal den Lappen für einen Monat weg. So lernen die das am schnellsten! Handy am Steuer geht gar nicht! Dafür gibt es Freisprecheinrichtungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist eine Reaktion auf die Umwelt. Wie soll man sonst mit über 10% AfD Wählern umgehen, die einem überall begegnen könnten? Also lieber auf den Bildschirm schauen



Indeed, die Umwelt um einen rum ist eine Katastrophe, 13% AfD-Wähler ("Rechtsfaschisten"), dazu 9,2% Linksfaschisten, dann noch die 10% Femnazis und 5,9% Neo-liberale Wirtschaftsfaschisten.
38,1% der Bevölkeung sind einfach nur noch eine Zumutung, da hilft nur noch die akustische, visuelle und mentale Abschottung / Mauer in Form eines Smartphones.


----------



## micha34 (24. Juni 2018)

Was ist denn ein Femnazi?

Hab ich ja noch nie gehört.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein Femnazi?
> .


Ein übliches Schimpfwort, mit dem heute Frauen, dieaktiv  für die Gleichstellung der Fauen in der Gesellschaft kämpfen, in Hasskommentaren belegt werden


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Femnazis


Fehlt da nicht ein "i"?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Juni 2018)

Ach ja mitten auf der Straße, Kirche etc blank ziehen ist jetzt ein Kampf für die Frauenrechte.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Umfragen in Zeitungen sind keine relevanten Umfragen, maximal ein Stimmungsbild. Um heraus zubekommen, was Menschen wollen, bedarf es mehr als zwei polarisierender Fragen. Beste Beispiele in der Presse waren:
> 1. _"Sollte die FPD eine bedeutende Rolle in der Bundespolitik spielen?"_ Ähhh, nee, eher nicht
> 2. "Ist die FDP überflüssig?" Naja, 1. will ich nicht, muss ich hier tippen
> Ergebnis 57% der Deutschen halten die FDP für überflüssig.
> ...


Zeitungen erstellen ja auch keine Umfragen, sie beauftragen Demoskopen (verlinkt hatte ich Beiträge über Erhebungen der Damen und Herren von statista, Emnid und Insa) und dass dort die Lage seit ein paar Jahren etwas diffizil ist, bspw. eine nicht unerhebliche Zahl der Befragten sich nicht traut, die echte Meinung zu sagen oder schlampig gearbeitet wird, hatte ich angesprochen/angedeutet. Wobei gerade die Umfrage von Statista sehr konkret und sehr gut mit "Ja", "Nein" oder "Enthaltung" zu beantworten war.


> Hinweise und Anmerkungen
> Diese Frage wurde bei der Befragung in folgendem Wortlaut gestellt: "CDU und CSU streiten über den Umgang mit Flüchtlingen an der deutschen Grenze. Wie ist Ihre Meinung: Sind Sie dafür, dass Flüchtlinge, die in einem anderen EU-Land bereits registriert sind, demnächst an der deutschen Grenze zurückgewiesen werden oder sind Sie dagegen?"
> 
> Fehlende Werte zu 100 Prozent: "Weiß nicht" / "keine Angabe".


Das abgebildete Stimmungsbild ist dazu auch noch hochaktuell:


> Erhebungszeitraum 18.06.2018


Man darf also durchaus davon ausgehen, dass auch die Deutschen (mal deutlich gesagt) die Schnauze voll haben. Die Zahlen dürften vermutlich noch deutlicher ausfallen, da Befragte wenn dann wohl eher verschweigen, dass sie eine Zurückweisung von Migranten für richtig erachten. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die relevante Frage ist, was man mit den Kriegs- und Wirtschaftflüchtlingen langfristig macht. Sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, dass sie alle eingebürgert werden erzeugt auch bei mit Ablehnung, weil Syren nach dem Krieg wieder Syrien ausbauen sollen und nicht unsere Rentenkasse füllen müssen. Dann stell doch die Umfrage so:
> 1. _"Sollen wir Menschen in großer Not temporär Unterstützung anbieten?" _
> 2. _" Sollen wir jeden Nichtarier und Nichtchristen vor der Grenze verrecken lassen?"_


Dafür gibt es Organisationen wie den UNHCR. Ich habe das damals im Bundestagswahl-Thread schon mal ausführlich dargelegt. Unsere Kaiserin hatte (trotz aller Warnungen und dem flehen der UNHCR um pünktliche Zahlung, weil sich sonst nicht verhindern ließe, dass sich die Menschen auf den Weg machen), die Zahlungen ab 2012 massiv gekürzt. Einige Länder (wie bspw Griechenland) hatten sogar gar nichts überwiesen und was daraufhin folgte, war pure Logik:

UN-Hungerhilfe fehlt das Geld: Lander uberwiesen nicht: Fluchtlingen droht Hungersnot - FOCUS Online

UNO stellt Hungerhilfe für 1,7 Millionen syrische Flüchtlinge ein

Es ergibt nämlich schon gar keinen Sinn, die Leute da zu versorgen, wo es am meisten kostet. Wir geben für die Ankömmlinge hier (und das ist keine Übertreibung) in einem Jahr mehr aus, als wir dem UNHCR zur Versorgung der Menschen vor Ort in ca. 30 Jahren zukommen lassen. Die 1,5-2mio Menschen hierzulande kosten in etwa so viel wie der UNHCR für die Betreuung aller Flüchtlinge auf der Welt insgesamt zur Verfügung hat. 

(Stand 2017 wurden dem UNHCR von Deutschland 476,918,668 Dollar überwiesen; die Migranten und Flüchtlinge hierzulande kosten den Bund(!) im Jahr 2017 ca. 6.600.000.000 Euro, nur für Unterbringung, Nahrung und Co.; wer ein schlauer Fuchs ist, der hat vielleicht das Ausrufezeichen hinter "Bund" gesehen, denn das ist natürlich nicht alles. Der Bund bezuschusst nämlich nur die Kosten der Bundesländer, die ihrerseits noch mal ca. dieselbe Summe in Eigenregie aufbringen; zwischen 2016 und 2017 hat allein der Bund 43.000.000.000 Euro aufgebracht).

Wer sich da nicht am Kopf kratzt und bemerkt, dass etwas völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, hier momentan alles, nur nicht der Verstand regiert, der kann einfach nicht sonderlich gut in Mathe sein. Wer da schreit "Mehr!", hat den Boden der Realität längst verlassen.

Hilfe ist möglich und wichtig. Hilfe zu jedem noch so hohen Preis auf unserem Boden? Das ist purer Wahnsinn. Helft vor Ort. Zahlt, was benötigt wird. Das wird noch immer nur ein Bruchteil von dem sein, was man hier zahlt.

Die von dir beschriebene Selektion findet übrigens aktuell statt. Denn die, die nicht tausende Dollar für eine Überfahrt ausgeben können, die wirklich armen Menschen, die Schwachen und Kranken, die kommen hier so gut wie gar nicht an.
Wir sortieren nicht nach Kettenraucher oder ähnlich. Der momentane Algorithmus sortiert: männlich, kräftig, Familie konnte genug Geld aufbringen, um Erstgeborenen auf den Weg zu schicken -> kommen zu uns; krank, schwächlich, weiblich, alt, etc. bleiben in den unterfinanzierten Lagern oder versucht, die Wirtschaft der Heimat irgendwie noch am Laufen zu halten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, was eine solche Befragung für ein Ergebnis hätte, wenn Du nicht nur Menschen wie User Karuuzo fragen würdest?


Ka. ich kenne ihn ja nicht und deswegen ist es für mich schwierig, zu beurteilen, worauf du genau hinaus willst (Aber ich denke mal, es bedeutet nichts Gutes?!). Ich gehe mal hypothetisch davon aus, dass Kaaruzo ganz böse ist. Wenn dem so ist, so wäre das auch egal. Denn so funktioniert Statistik einfach nicht. Das solltest du wissen. Dass man mal mehr Miesepeter und mal mehr Schönmaler am Telefon/Zettel/PC sitzen hat, ist in Umfragen so gut es irgend geht eingepreist.
Aber klar, Umfragen sind nicht das Maß der Dinge, sie bilden aber zumindest eine Grundstimmung ab, wenn denn die Fragen präzise und unvoreingenommen formuliert wurden (was hier der Fall war). Man kann mittlerweile locker festhalten, dass die Stimmung gekippt ist, die "Willkommenskultur" dem Realismus Platz machen muss.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wichtig dfen Deutschen dieses TZhema ist, sieht man an solchen Veranstaltungen. Wo sind die Millionen Gegner? Scheint wohl doch nicht so wichtig zu sein.
> AfD Demo in Berlin kleiner als erwartet: 3000 gegen 20.000 Gegendemonstranten | STERN.de


Demos sind schon lange sehr unbeliebt unter Deutschen. Egal um was es geht, wenn eine nennenswerte Anzahl Demonstranten irgendwo auftauchen, werden sie heutzutage mit Bussen angekarrt. 

Von Demos auf die Stimmung im Land zu schließen, ist in Deutschland nicht möglich. Schon eher funktioniert das in Frankreich. Dort demonstrieren die Menschen für ihr Leben gerne.
Wie heißt es in Faust doch so schön: 
"Den Teufel spürt das Völkchen nie, und wenn er sie beim Kragen hätte.“ 
Der Deutsche ist einfach zu pragmatisch und braucht auch wesentlich länger als andere, bis er genügend Wut aufgestaut hat, um den Fernsehsessel zu verlassen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schreibst Du Hasskommentare? Vielleicht solltest Du meine Texte auch lesen.


Da du mich direkt zitiert und zuvor einen Beitrag von Poulton mit “gefällt mir" bedacht hast, der mich ähnlich stumpf anzugreifen versuchte, ging ich davon aus, dass du auch mit und von mir redest und nicht vor dich hin sinnierst.
MMn. nehmen sich Rechts- und Linksextrem nicht viel in Sachen "Hatespeech". Naturgemäß fällt den direkten Kontrahenten der eigene Gegner immer am unangenehmsten auf. Die Sprache der Linksextremen empfinde ich kein bisschen weniger verachtend, als die der Rechtsextremen. Um das zu belegen, braucht es nicht mal eine Verlinkung auf Indymedia. 
https://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/ze...richshain-gewalt-rigaer-strasse-linksautonome
Beide Seiten gehen zu weit. Möglich wird das alles aber erst durch eine Politik, die den Verstand völlig ausblendet und die Menschen dann umso stärker polarisiert.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Habe ich eine Bewertung abgegeben? Ich habe nur bemerkt, dass Europa langsam aber sicher in die Bedeutungslosigkeit fallen wird. Kolonialismus ist etwas anderes, die Staaten machen mit China freiwillige Verträge. Das China die Länder übervorteilt, scheint für uns so, weil uns der Wert der Rohstoff bewusst ist. Steht einem aber das Wasser bis zum Hals, zahlt man freiwillig ein Königreich für ein Pferd.


Und das macht es jetzt gut? Wenn denen in Afrika das Wasser bis zum Hals steht (diese Redewendung ist mit Bezug auf Afrika ein wenig unglücklich gewählt, denn dort ist bekanntlich die Abwesenheit von [vor allem sauberen] Wasser eher zu erwarten),ist so ein wenig Ausnutzen und Übervorteilen legitim? Afrika hat auch freiwillig Verträge mit der EU geschlossen, dank derer wir sie nun mit TK-Hühnchen und Milchpulver fluten und die Landwirte vor Ort ruinieren. Das Problem mit diesen Verträgen ist, dass es in ganz Afrika kaum Personen gibt, die auf dem Niveau einer durchschnittlichen westlichen Handelsdelegation Verträge aushandeln können.

Du hast es übrigens positiv bewertet, indem du das Beispiel als Maßstab gebracht und darauf verwiesen hast, was andere mittlerweile so treiben, während wir uns "nur" mit den Folgen einer ungebremsten Einwanderung beschäftigen.
Das eine Thema ist nicht wichtiger als das andere. Im Gegenteil: letzteres hat sogar das Potential, die gesamte EU zu sprengen und das hat auch gewiss keine AfD zu verantworten. Selbst der momentane „Messias der Linken“ Macron (Warum ist er das eigentlich?! Was soll dieser ständige Krampf um eine linke Galionsfigur? Zumal der Mann eher ein FDPler, denn tatsächlich Linker ist; die EU ist für ihn überhaupt nur von Bedeutung, weil Frankreich praktisch pleite ist und man keine andere Möglichkeit mehr sieht; gleichzeitig hat er durchgesetzt, dass die Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit stark begrenzt wurde, verkauft es als "Kampf gegen Lohndumping", dabei ist es in erster Linie Protektionismus) stellt sich gerade quer und verlangt geschlossene Asylzentren in den Herkunftsländern. An seiner Seite steht Spanien.


In Dänemark wollen die Linken das Recht auf Asyl am liebsten ganz abschaffen.
Ich hatte auf die Wahlen in Italien und Österreich verwiesen. Dazu gesellen sich bspw. noch Polen, Ungarn und Tschechien.

Das ist kein Thema, das durch die AfD am Leben erhalten wird. Das Thema ist das Problem der EU schlechthin. Wenn es nicht endlich zufriedenstellend und pragmatisch, fernab der wahnwitzigen Ideologien, gelöst wird und die Menschen noch mehr Vertrauen in die Politik und die Wehrhaftigkeit der Demokratie verlieren, werden den Menschen vielleicht alsbald rechtskonservative Parteien wie die AfD und Co. als zu handzahm erachten.
Es liegt im Bereich des Möglichen, dass dann tatsächlich durch und durch rechtsextreme Parteien Regierungen mit breiter Rückendeckung in den enttäuschten Bevölkerungen Europas stellen werden.

MMn nach steht Deutschland kurz davor, den Bogen für alle Nationen in der EU zu überspannen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ergibt nämlich schon gar keinen Sinn, die Leute da zu versorgen, wo es am meisten kostet.


Wir schmeißen 50% unserer Lebensmittel weg, ganze Landstriche stehen leer, weil die Menschen in die Stadt ziehen. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, Menschen aufzunehmen, unterzubringen und zu versorgen, weenn man es durchdacht macht. Dazu gehört aber auch, dass man die Menschen freundlich aufnimmt, und genau daran scheitert es. Es sollte Perspektiven geben und keine Gängelung, Würde und keine Diskriminierung. Man kann zusammenfassend sagen, dass wir trotz aller Erfolge, denn es ist aktuell ziemlich ruhig geworden, kein gutes Bild abgaben. Da hat sich Merkel wirklich geiirt und der Bevölkerung mehr zugetraut. Weite Teile schaffen das, große Teile aber auch nicht.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> UNHCR


Das Thema hatten wir schon mehrfach, aber es war nie Geld dafür da. Von daher war die "Einmal alle Flüchtlinge ins Land" Therapie ziemlich erfolgreich. Auch einmal gibt es Lösungen. Na bitte. So funktioniert Politik. Jetzt noch die Entwicklungshilfe massiv hoch und sinnvolle uneigennützige Projekte starten, anstatt neue Waffensysteme zu kaufen.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Demos sind schon lange sehr unbeliebt unter Deutschen.


Vielleicht unter den Bequemen der Deutschen. Eine erfolgreiche Kampagne, wie gegen die Kernkraft, dauert und ist mühsam. Wie man an den AfD Demonstrationen sieht, ist das Thema nicht wichtig, sonst wären die Menschen da, oder? Oder läuft der Protest heute über Hasskommentare und dann schaut man wieder Fussball und trinkt sein Bier. So funktioniert Demokratie und Politik nicht. Und es ist so leischt zu sagen, "wir wollen das nicht", aber wie durchsetzen? Die grüne Grenze ist riesig. Und dann hat man zig tausend Menschen ohne Kontrolle im Land. Das werden erst Probleme und die Rechten schaffen sie gerade. Weite Teile der spanischen Landwirtschaft funktionieren mit illegalen Einwanderern. Und wir kaufen die billigen Lebensmittel.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> MMn. nehmen sich Rechts- und Linksextrem nicht viel in Sachen "Hatespeech".


Die einen schreiben rassistische KackscheiBe, die anderen stellen fest, dass es rassistisch ist und der Schreiber damit ein Rassist und vermutlich rin Rechtsradikaler ist. Ich denke, das hat eine unterschiedliche Qualität, oder?



Taskmaster schrieb:


> ist so ein wenig Ausnutzen und Übervorteilen legitim?


Es ist aber etwas anderes, ob man Menschen Dinge hinstellt, die wir wichtig finden (klassische Entwicklungshilfe), oder Kredite geben, damit mit unseren Firmen gebaut wird, was wir wollen, oder ob man das Land selber entscheiden lässt, was wichtig ist. Das hat etwas mit gegenseitigem Respekt zutun.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das Problem mit diesen Verträgen ist, dass es in ganz Afrika kaum Personen gibt, die auf dem Niveau einer durchschnittlichen westlichen Handelsdelegation Verträge aushandeln können.


Ich habe einige afrikanische Juristen im erweiteren Freundeskreis, die hier studierten und zurückgingen. Das werden in Summe Abertausende sein, wenn man alle Universitäten weltweit betrachtet. Du unterschätzt die Fähigkeiten der Bevölkerung, die verstehen sehr gut, was passiert. Allerdings ist es immer problematisch, wenn vom Westen unterstützte "Marionettenregierungen" große persönliche Gesschenke bekommen, und dafür das Land verkaufen. Aber vermutlich machen das Chinesische Händler genauso. Aber sie sind nicht vorbelastet, dass ist der Unterschied.


In Dänemark wollen die Linken das Recht auf Asyl am liebsten ganz abschaffen.
Ich hatte auf die Wahlen in Italien und Österreich verwiesen. Dazu gesellen sich bspw. noch Polen, Ungarn
Wir müssen ja nicht allem Mist nachmachen, oder? Die Polen werden sich übrigens freuen, wenn sie nach Einmarsch der Russen in Frankreich aufgenommen werden. Aber neee, wir wollen ja keine Asylanten mehr....
Das Asylrecht hat einen Hintergrund



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Das ist kein Thema, das durch die AfD am Leben erhalten wird. .


Du kannst Dir jede beliebighe Debatte im Bundestag zu jedem beliebigen Gesetz anhören, die AfD Vertrater schwadronieren _"... die Flüchtlinge..."_
Aber so sieht jeder, was er sehen will.


----------



## Taskmaster (24. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir schmeißen 50% unserer Lebensmittel weg, ganze Landstriche stehen leer, weil die Menschen in die Stadt ziehen. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, Menschen aufzunehmen, unterzubringen und zu versorgen, weenn man es durchdacht macht.


Das ist keine valide Argumentation. Es sei denn, du willst den Ankömmlingen unseren Müll verfüttern. Dass Essen hierzulande noch bezahlbar ist, wir so viel wegschmeißen können, ist der Massenproduktion zu verdanken. Und trotzdem kostet hier das Brot das 100-fache vom Gegenstück aus bspw. Jordanien/Libyen. Von Afrika fangen wir gar nicht erst an.
Die "leerstehenden Landstriche" werden auch nicht durch ethnische Ghettos, die du scheinbar vorschlagen möchtest, wiederbelebt. Denn dort ist einfach nichts mehr (Kein Arzt, keine Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, oft nicht mal mehr ne Möglichkeit, ein Telefon anzuschließen; die Sanierung solcher Gegenden für Leute, die keinerlei Mittel zuschießen können, wäre wortwörtlich ruinös). Das sind zwar schöne Phantasien, aber absolut nicht umsetzbar.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dazu gehört aber auch, dass man die Menschen freundlich aufnimmt, und genau daran scheitert es. Es sollte Perspektiven geben und keine Gängelung, Würde und keine Diskriminierung. Man kann zusammenfassend sagen, dass wir trotz aller Erfolge, denn es ist aktuell ziemlich ruhig geworden, kein gutes Bild abgaben. Da hat sich Merkel wirklich geiirt und der Bevölkerung mehr zugetraut. Weite Teile schaffen das, große Teile aber auch nicht.


Also das macht mich dann jetzt doch schon etwas fassungslos.
An der Freundlichkeit soll es gescheitert sein? Die Deutschen haben sich praktisch beide Beine ausgerissen, an Bahnhöfen geklatscht und Kuscheltiere verteilt, Hausfrauen wurden mobilisiert und das Ehrenamt ausgefüllt. Planung wollte ja scheinbar niemand. Also sind die Menschen aktiv geworden.
Warst du mal in einem Flüchtlingsheim? Wie fordernd und dreist die Menschen (und das ist kein Vorurteil, gerade männliche Araber sind in ihrer Anspruchshaltung oft wirklich unverschämt) dort zum Großteil sind? Da wird das Essen verweigert, weil es ihnen "nicht gut genug" ist (obwohl die freiwilligen Helfer genau dasselbe gegessen haben), da werden Playstations gefordert, ganze Heime angezündet, freiwillige Helfer bedroht und bespuckt.
Ich kann da jetzt den ganzen Tag Geschichten zu erzählen.
Ausgerechnet den Deutschen, die so lange so freigiebig mitgemacht haben, den schwarzen Peter zuschieben zu wollen, ist unter aller Sau.
Was für Perspektiven soll es denn für Menschen geben, die zum Gros gar nicht schreiben oder wenn dann keine lateinischen Buchstaben beherrschen, fast immer so gut wie keinerlei Ausbildung besitzen und vor allem auch noch kaum Motivation mitbringen, sogar die niedrigsten Deutschkurse einfach hinschmeißen?
Die für solche Menschen benötigte Art Jobs haben wir schon vor Jahren wegglobalisiert. Die, die Arbeit trotzdem finden, stecken entweder in direkter Konkurrenz mit den Ärmsten der "schon länger hier lebenden"  und werden zum Drücken der Löhne eben dieser Habenichtse eingesetzt (was auch der Grund ist, warum den Sozialdemokraten gerade die Wähler in Scharen weglaufen, dieses Klientel sich völlig verraten fühlt), landen im staatlich subventionierten 1Euro-Job oder in der Selbstverwaltung (Flüchtlinge beaufsichtigen Flüchtlinge gegen Geld).

Es soll mittlerweile ruhig geworden sein? Nach momentaner Datenlage wandert noch immer mind. eine Großstadt der Größe Aachens pro Jahr ein. Ohne Zutun wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.
Der Wohnungsmarkt ist quasi leer. Wer baut jedes Jahr eine neue Großstadt in Deutschland?
Die Clankriminalität wird immer massiver und abartige Sexualverbrechen ereignen sich mittlerweile fast täglich (und wenn schon die Süddeutsche Zeitung...). Ich weiß, ich weiß... die PKS sagt etwas anderes. Die PKS ist das Papier nicht wert, auf das sie gedruckt wird.  
In Berlin werden gerade bspw. "waffenfreie Zonen" durchgesetzt.
Du merkst vielleicht nichts mehr von alledem, weil durch taz und Co. so was wohl eher weniger thematisiert wird, aber deswegen ist es noch lange nicht ruhig geworden. Ganz im Gegenteil: neuerdings schießt man sich sogar auf Medien ein, die noch irgendwie darüber Berichten, was die Menschen bewegt, weil das die "die AfD stark machen würden" (zuletzt geriet Maischberger ins Visier). Das hat schon so richtig DDR-Feeling. In der Welt der Linken gibt es nichts zu sehen, keine Verbrechen."Bitte gehen Sie weiter!" Wende dich halt mal deinem örtlichen Regionalblatt zu oder lies auch mal Erzeugnisse außerhalb deines politischen Dunstkreises.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir schon mehrfach, aber es war nie Geld dafür da. Von daher war die "Einmal alle Flüchtlinge ins Land" Therapie ziemlich erfolgreich. Auch einmal gibt es Lösungen. Na bitte. So funktioniert Politik. Jetzt noch die Entwicklungshilfe massiv hoch, anstatt neue Waffensysteme zu kaufen.
> Vielelicht unter den bequemen Deutschen. Eine erfolgreiche Kampgane, wie gegen die Kernkraft, dauert und ist mühsam. Wie man an den AfD Demonstrationen sieht, ist das Thema nicht wichtig, sonst wären die Menschen da, oder? Oder läuft der Protest heute über Hasskommentare und dann schautr man wieder Fussball und trinkt sein Bier. So funktioniert Demokratie und Politik nicht.


Schwachsinn, so funktioniert Politik und Gesellschaft vielleicht bei Mogli im Dschungelbuch, aber nicht in der realen Welt.
Ein Staat hat verschiedene Aufgaben. Unter anderem auch den Schutz der Bevölkerung. Da dem Staat diese Aufgabe (und damit das Gewaltmonopol) übergeben worden ist, hat er auch eine adäquate Landesverteidigung (gerade in Zeiten wie diesen) zu gewährleisten. Ebenso die Teilhabe an außenpolitischen Abenteuern (die je nach Fall sinnvoll bis weniger klug ausfallen können) unserer Partner.
Die ersten, die doch im Fall des Falles schreiend und heulend durch die Straßen rennen, sind Personen, die zuvor noch Blumenbeete gepredigt haben.

Ich würde dir ja zustimmen, wenn die Bundesregierung Waffensysteme für einen großen Angriffskrieg auf Frankreich beschaffen wollen würde. Aber gerade Deutschland nutzt diese Projekte eher als Wirtschaftssubvention für heimische Hersteller.
Wenn etwas anzukreiden wäre, dann der Waffenexport an sehr dubiose Staaten im Nahen und Mittleren Osten. Aber das bringt eher Geld (nicht immer, manchmal wird auch einfach großzügig verschenkt, um politischen Zugang und Einfluss zu generieren) und sichert Arbeitsplätze.

Was uns zur Entwicklungshilfe bringt. Entwicklungshilfe ist nämlich auch nichts anderes als Schmiergeld oder es profitieren einheimische Unternehmen über Aufträge zum Bau von Projekt x und y. Kaum etwas von diesem Geld kommt da an, wo man es erwarten würde.
Die simple Erhöhung freut dann zwar Diktatoren, denen es zugesteckt wird, und ein paar Firmen, aber bewirken wird das gar nichts.

Man müsste meinen, dass in halb Afrika mittlerweile Deutsche Schulen stehen würden.
Aber dem ist nicht so. Das gelt fließt in Schwellenländer respektive "Zukunftsmärkte".
Ganz vorne dabei: Indien (677 Millionen Euro), China (491 Millionen) und Südafrika (349 Millionen)
Das wird sich auch niemals ändern.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielelicht unter den bequemen Deutschen. Eine erfolgreiche Kampgane, wie gegen die Kernkraft, dauert und ist mühsam. Wie man an den AfD Demonstrationen sieht, ist das Thema nicht wichtig, sonst wären die Menschen da, oder? Oder läuft der Protest heute über Hasskommentare und dann schautr man wieder Fussball und trinkt sein Bier. So funktioniert Demokratie und Politik nicht.


So ein Quatsch.Egal wohin man geht, die Menschen reden über nichts anderes. Deswegen sieht sich die CSU ja auch nur zum Handeln genötigt.
Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich auch nichts dagegen, dass meine Mitmenschen lieber im Sessel sitzen, die aktive Politik anderen überlassen, statt sich mit ein paar zusammengekarrten Autonomen zu prügeln und womöglich das Auto in Flammen aufgehen zu sehen, die Sache lieber mit geringem Aufwand passiv an der Wahlurne klären möchten. Ich mache mir den Stress auch nicht.
Solange sie sich noch irgendwie mitbekommen, was um sie herum passiert und daraus ihre Konsequenzen ziehen, soll mir das recht sein (auch wenn es manchmal etwas schneller sein könnte).






interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die einen machen rassistische KackscheiBe, die anderen stellen fest, dass es rassitisch ist der der Schreiber damit ein Rassist und vermutölioch Rechtsradikaler ist. Ich denke, das hat eine unterschiedliche Qualität, oder?


Ich verstehe den Satz nicht mal. Bin ich jetzt deiner Meinung nach Rassist oder "rassitischer Kackschreiber" oder vermeintlicher Rechtsradikaler...?

Ich hatte es dir gerade schon mal verlinkt. Es ist ein Unterschied, Dinge zu sehen, die nun mal existieren und sie zu benennen und etwas anderes, tatsächlich Rechtsextremist zu sein. Beide trennt der gesunde Menschenverstand. Gleicher bildet das Unterscheidungsmerkmal zum Linksextremisten, Salafisten, Islamisten, weißderGeier-misten.
Es sind die "-ismen", die die Welt schlechter machen. 





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist aber etwas anderes, ob man Menschen Dinge hinstellt, die wir wichtig finden (klassische Entwicklungshilfe), oder Kredite geben, damit mit unseren Firmen gebaut wird, was wir wollen, oder ob man das Land selber entscheiden lässt, was wichtig ist. Das hat etwas mit gegenseitigem Respekt zutun.


Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du jemals einen Kredit beantragt hast, aber... man leiht dir Geld für ein vorgestelltes Projekt. Entwicklungshilfe hingegen versickert zum Großteil in düsteren Kanälen. Hatte ich oben bereits erklärt.
Kreditvergabe ist weit unabhängiger als eine Entwicklungshilfe.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe einige afrikanische Juristen im erweiteren Freundeskreis, die hier studierten und zurück gingen. Das werden in Summe Abertausende sein, wenn man alle Universitäten betrachtet.Du unterschätzt die Fähigkeiten der Bevölkerung, die verstehen sehr gut, was passiert. Allerdings ist es immer problematisach, wenn vom westen unterstützte "Marionettenregierungen" große persönliche Gesschenke bekommen, und dafür das Land verkaufen. Aber vermutlich machen das Chinesische Händler genauso. Aber sie sind nicht vorbelastet, dass ist der Unterschied.


Und ich habe einen Klempner und einen Hirnchirurgen im "erweiterten Freundeskreis". An unseren Unis studiert man deutsches Recht und ist nach der Uni auch noch längst nicht Verhandlungsfest. Schon gar nicht auf Welthandelsniveau. Ich unterschätze da also gar nichts. Ich kenne die Gegebenheiten vor Ort. Ein Frischling von der Uni mit mangelhaften Kenntnissen im internationalen Wirtschafts- und Vertragsrecht (Fachanwaltsausbildung) und fehlender Berufserfahrung, der nach Afrika zurückkehrt und sich dann einer EU-Handelsdelegation (man darf annehmen, dass dort die Gewieftesten der Gewieftesten, die die deutsche/französische/etc. pp. Wirtschaft aufzubieten hervorgebracht und in lange entsprechend gehärtet hat, aufgefahren werden) wirklich 0 Chance hat, nicht über den Tisch gezogen zu werden. Und das werden sie ja auch nachweislich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir müssen ja nicht allem Mist nachmachen, oder?


Du klingst schon wie Walter Ulbricht. "„Ist es denn wirklich so, dass wir jeden Dreck, der vom Westen kommt, nu kopieren müssen?" Wenn er gut und richtig ist, um den inneren Frieden zu gewährleisten. Absolut. Die dänischen Linken haben es gerallt. Aber die deutschen Linken gelten weltweit auch als die fanatischsten. Da sollte es nicht wundern...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Polen werden sich übrigens freuen, wenn sie nach Einmarsch der Russen in Frankreich aufgenommen werden. Aber neee, wir wollen ja keine Asylanten mehr....


Die Polen würden wohl in das erste Land fliehen, das sie beschützen kann und in dem ihnen keine Gefahr mehr droht. Schön, dass du Deutschland in diesem Szenario bereits überrannt siehst? Liegt vermutlich an deiner Rüstungsstrategie.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Asylrecht hat einen Hintergrund


Und rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen. Die Menschen waren in Sicherheit, und wenn Merkel und ihre CDU/CSU/SPD-Koalition nicht das UNHCR ignoriert hätte, würden wir darüber gar nicht diskutieren. Stattdessen würden wir hier gerade über Spiele reden, die Menschen wären sicher und versorgt.
Es gibt wie jetzt mehr als ausführlich dargelegt und belegt, keinerlei logischen Sinn hinter diesem ganzen Getue. Es ist menschlich und moralisch (junge und starke her, alte und schwache lassen wa vergammeln) und volkswirtschaftlich völlige dämlich.
Und das Beste an der Nummer: es wird am Ende die EU dahinraffen.

Ich sag mal: herzlichen Glückwunsch! Alles falsch gemacht, was man nur falsch machen konnte. Aber so ist das eben, wenn Ideologie den Verstand ausweidet. Mit Ideologie transplantiert man keine Herzen. Der Verstand fand den richtigen Weg.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir jede beliebighe Debatte im Bundestag zu jedem beliebigen Gesetz anhören, die AfD Vertrater schwadronieren _"... die Flüchtlinge..."_
> Aber so sieht jeder, was er sehen will.



Habe ich getan und das tun sie durchaus zurecht. Ob im Bildungsbereich, Gesundheit, Sicherheit, Wohnungsmangel. Deswegen ist die Nummer ja auch so gewaltig und gefährlich. Es gibt einfach kein Teilgebiet der Politik, das nicht massiv durch diese Thematik belastet wird.

/So, jetzt gönne ich mir ein wenig Restwochenende. Wenn ich also nicht mehr antworte, liegt das nicht daran, dass mich die nächste hypothetisch anzunehmende Antwort völlig überzeugt hat, sondern weil ich jetzt tatsächlich mal was spielen und essen möchte.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Juni 2018)

Naja in 12-17 jahren gehen die Babyboomer in Rente und später wen die Pflegebedürftig werden..bricht sowieso alles zusammen 

ihr könnt ja eine Partei Gründen

Soylent Green


----------



## micha34 (24. Juni 2018)

Parteien?

Wer es gut mit Deutschland meint,der wählt CDU unter Merkel.Egal in welcher Konstellation.

Wer möchte das es schlecht läuft, die AFD.Die müsste dann mindestens 51% Wählerstimmen bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Parteien?
> 
> Wer es gut mit Deutschland meint,der wählt CDU unter Merkel.Egal in welcher Konstellation.


Was hat die denn schon groß gemacht? Sich ins gemachte Nest gesetzt. Die SPD hat vorher die Drecksarbeit (Hartz IV usw) gemacht und Merkel schreibt sich jetzt die gute Wirtschaftslage und niedrigen Arbeitslosenzahlen auf ihre Fahne.
Außerdem war es auch die SPD die den Mindestlohn durchgesetzt hat.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Außerdem war es auch die SPD die den Mindestlohn durchgesetzt hat.


Mit Ausnahmeregelungen, wo die dafür Verantwortlichen auf Pepp gewesen sein müssen.


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahmeregelungen, wo die dafür Verantwortlichen auf Pepp gewesen sein müssen.


Immerhin größtenteils flächendeckend. Was die CDU ja zuerst nicht wollte.


----------



## ACMS77 (25. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll ein Zentralafrikaner in Lybien, wo er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit getötet wird oder verhungert? Warum sollte Lybien die Menschen aufnehmen? Vielleicht verstehst Du irgendwann, das "Afrika" nicht ein Land ist, aber das scheint Deinen intellektuellen Hintergrund zu übersteigen.  Gegen welches Recht verstoßen die Hilfsorganisationen? Und höre auf, sie "Schlepper" zu nennen. Das ist eine verzerrende Darstellung, weil die Hilfsorganisationen kein Geld der Flüchtlinge annehmen. Du verbreitet Lügen aus dem rechtsradikalen Milieu. Und ja, ich war eine Woche  auf Lampedusa und habe mir das Elend angesehen. Wer die Augen zumachen kann und Menschen wissentlichen absaufen lässt, hat von europäischen Werten gar nichts mitbekommen.
> 
> 
> Menschenrechte sind wirklich etwas Schlimmes, nicht war?  Es ist ungeheuerlich, was einige an Gedanken haben und von sich geben.
> Menschenrechte – Wikipedia



Ich denke das man vorsichtig sein sollte solchen  Aussagen.  Niemand von uns weiß doch wirklich welche "Illusion" die Richtige ist. Ist es deine Vorstellung von diesem ganzen System weil du mal in Lampedusa warst oder ist es Seine von Schlepperbanden, Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen usw.  Ich denke die Wahrheit liegt wie immer irgendwo in der Mitte. 
Ich weiß aber eins. Die Altersarmut steigt immer mehr, die Mieten bzw. das Wohnen wird immer teurer. Es gibt zu wenig Pflegekräfte, zu wenig Kindergartenplätze, Erzieher, Lehrer, Fachkräfte usw. Die Liste lässt sich ewig weiter führen. Für mich alles Themen in denen die Politik versagt hat. Irgendwann ist man an einem Punkt wo dann das Verständnis fehlt das Milliarden und aber Milliarden in EU-Länder zur Rettung fließen, in Länder zur Bekämpfung von Fluchtursachen und gleichzeitig sind wir aber eines der größten Waffenexporteure. Vieles passt hier nicht zusammen aber solange jeder sein Feindbild hat, die Rechten haben die Linken und die Flüchtlinge, die Linken haben die Rechten und die Polizei, solange ist ja alles gut und das System reguliert sich selber.
Die Leute sollten aufhören sich an die Gurgel zu gehen sondern mal überlegen wer hier die kleinen Marionetten in diesem System sind. Dass sind nämlich wir.
Tja und die Politik und die Banken lachen sich über uns kaputt....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

ACMS77 schrieb:


> ....Ich weiß aber eins. Die Altersarmut steigt immer mehr, die Mieten bzw. das Wohnen wird immer teurer. Es gibt zu wenig Pflegekräfte, zu wenig Kindergartenplätze, Erzieher, Lehrer, Fachkräfte usw. t....


Da sind wir uns völlig einig. Genau das schreibe ich hier im Forum immer wieder. Und stattdessen liegt der Fokus von allem, sozusagen der Sündenbock für das Schlechte schlechthin, bei den Flüchtlingen. Und  in die Richtung zielen gefühlt die meisten Hasskommentare


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

Weil viele Menschen, die wenig verdienen oder auf den Sozialstaat angewiesen sind, jahrelang von der Politik zu hören bekommen haben, es wäre kein Geld da. 

Und kaum kommen hunderttausende Menschen ins Land, öffnet die Politik die Kassen, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Das sich der deutsche Hartz IV Empfänger, der Leiharbeiter oder Rentner mit Rente an der Armutsgrenze da verarscht vorkommt, kann ich – auch als nichtbetroffener – nachvollziehen.

Und diese Entwicklung haben alleine die Altparteien, die diese Politik gemacht haben, zu verschulden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und kaum kommen hunderttausende Menschen ins Land, öffnet die Politik die Kassen, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Das sich der deutsche Hartz IV Empfänger, der Leiharbeiter oder Rentner mit Rente an der Armutsgrenze da verarscht vorkommt, kann ich – auch als nichtbetroffener – nachvollziehen.


Und was macht der Deutsche? Wählt er die Linken, die genau für die von Dir erwähnten Gruppen Lösungen hat, oder tritt man wie immer auf die Schwächsten? Was können die Flüchtlinge dafür? Kannst Du mir das erklären, und glaubst Du wirklich, dass es ohne Flüchtlinge von der CDU mehr Mittel für die erwähnten Gruppen gäbe? Und was für Politik machen die rechtsextremen Strolche? Das ist das Absurde in diesem Land.


----------



## ACMS77 (25. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns völlig einig. Genau das schreibe ich hier im Forum immer wieder. Und stattdessen liegt der Fokus von allem, sozusagen der Sündenbock für das Schlechte schlechthin, bei den Flüchtlingen. Und  in die Richtung zielen gefühlt die meisten Hasskommentare



Auch das ist schwierig zu beantworten. 
Was geht dir denn durch den Kopf wenn man gefühlt jeden zweiten Tag von Messerstechereien, Ermordungen junger Mädchen in den Medien liest, Anschlägen auf Notärzte und dann immer im Zusammenhang mit Flüchtlingen oder Migranten.  Wie denkst du da drüber ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und was macht der Deutsche? Wählt er die Linken, die genau für die von Dir erwähnten Gruppen Lösungen hat, oder tritt man wie immer auf die Schwächsten?



Er wählt in dem Moment jene Parteien, die das Problem aus seiner Sicher am schnellsten lösen. Und das sind jene Parteien, die für mehr Abschiebung und Abschottung sind.

Weil, wenn er den Linken zuhört bekommt der Wähler nur zu hören – außer bei Sarah Wagenkecht (die Dame die beweist, dass man auch in der Linkspartei das Problem erkenn kann, wenn man will) – das man für offenen Grenzen ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was können die Flüchtlinge dafür?



Was kann der Hartz IV Empfänger, der Leiharbeiter oder der Rentner dafür?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir das erklären, und glaubst Du wirklich, dass es ohne Flüchtlinge von der CDU mehr Mittel für die erwähnten Gruppen gäbe?



Natürlich gäbe es nicht mehr Geld, es wäre die gleiche Situation, wie sie all die Jahre zuvor war. Darum ging es doch auch in meine Beitrag gar nicht. Es ging darum, dass die von mir genannten Gruppen jahrelang zu hören bekommen haben, es wäre kein Geld da und dann für hunderttausend fremde Einwanderer war Geld da. 

Was dann die Folge ist, ist nicht schwer vorzustellen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und was für Politik machen die rechtsextremen Strolche? Das ist das Absurde in diesem Land.



Wusste gar nicht, dass die Politik in diesem Land von „rechtsextremen“ Strolchen gemacht wird. Die Politik in diesem Land wird maßgeblich von linken Parteien gemacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

ACMS77 schrieb:


> ...Was geht dir denn durch den Kopf wenn man gefühlt jeden zweiten Tag von Messerstechereien, Ermordungen junger Mädchen in den Medien liest, Anschlägen auf Notärzte und dann immer im Zusammenhang mit Flüchtlingen oder Migranten.  Wie denkst du da drüber ?


Dass das im statistischen Grundrauschen untergeht. Gefährlich ist der Straßenverkehr, komischerweise hat da niemand Angst. Gefährlich sind Krankenhäuser, weil wir auf Hygiene zu wenig wert legen und am schlimmst sind Umweltgifte und induzierter Krebs. Wirklich gefährlich ist das organisierte Verbrechen. Das sind die Probleme, die mich beschäftigen, ansonsten habe ich gelernt damit zu leben, dass von Männern Gewalt ausgeht. Wir können ja schwer jeden Mann von 15-45 mit Fussfesseln sichern und ihnen verbieten, im Dunkeln raus zu gehen, oder?

Nur Mordopfer, ohne Totschlag siehst Du hier, 2000 waren 20% mehr als 2017
•  Morde in Deutschland - Mordstatistik bis 2017 | Statista

1993, auf dem Höchststand war die Anzahl der Getöteten ungefähr dreimal höher als 2017:
Morde 1950 bis 2015 - Kriminalpolizei.de

Hass erzeugt immer weiteren Hass und verschärft Probleme nur.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was dann die Folge ist, ist nicht schwer vorzustellen. .


Genau, die, die wenig haben sollten mehr fordern. Mindestlöhne und MIndestrenten müssen steigen. Etc. Und was wird gefordert. Den noch Schwächeren die Existenz zu nehmen. Das ist für mich widerwärtig, Aber darüber reden wir in jedem Strang mit demselben Ergebnis.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

Zum Thema Statistik:



> Hat irgendjemand nach der Katastrophe bei der Duisburger Loveparade im Jahre 2010 den Angehörigen der 21 Toten zugerufen: „Stellt euch nicht so an! Das Risiko, im Straßenverkehr sein Leben zu verlieren, ist viel größer als die Aussicht, bei einer Techno-Fete zu Tode getrampelt zu werden“? Nicht einmal der gefühlloseste Banause hätte es gewagt, die neun Opfer der NSU-Terrorzelle ins Verhältnis zu der Zahl der Verkehrsopfer zu setzen. Und wenn, wäre er – zu Recht – in der Luft zerrissen worden.



Aber beim Thema Terroranschläge und Morde durch die Einwanderer wird die Statistik immer hervorgekrammt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber beim Thema Terroranschläge und Morde durch die Einwanderer wird die Statistik immer hervorgekrammt.


Man sagt das nicht den Angehörigen der Opfer, die bekommen Mitgefühl. Es geht um das eigene Verhalten und um die Konsequenzen. 
Geht man nicht mehr zu Großveranstaltungen, weil es in Duisburg einmal richtig schief lief? Geht man nicht mehr auf Weihnachtsmärkte?
Du betreibst immer wieder übelste Provokation.  Du spannst Opfer für Deine rassistische politische Agenda ein.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

Vor Bankenrettung hieß es auch, gibt kein geld für die Pflege, kitas und co


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...



Schönes Beispiel, wie man Daten so zurechtlegen kann, wie man sie gerne hätte. Vor allem wieder nach Daten der völlig depperten PKS. Warum/Wieso/Weshalb hatte ich verlinkt, in ihr landen zum Beispiel nur "fertig bearbeitete Fälle"). 
Ich zitier mich aus einem anderen Thread einfach selbst, das spart Tipparbeit.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Die PKS ist nirgendwo eindeutig und eine Nebelkerze par excellence. Sie lässt vor allem keinerlei Rückschlüsse darauf zu, wie "sicher" es irgendwo ist.
> 
> PKS: Was die Kriminalstatistik misst - und was nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Es ist ein riesiges Problem, dass die Menschen keine Ahnung haben, wie sie Statistiken einzuordnen haben.
Weiterführende Erläuterungen gibt es z.B. hier:
PKS 2017  - Ist das die Wahrheit? — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


> Am 10.04.2018 kam es bei der offiziellen Vorstellung der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik (PKS) 2017 zum alljährlichen „Schulterklopfen“ von Seiten des Innenministers. Wie sehr die PKS kein geeignetes Instrument ist, um die Gesamtkriminalität zu beschreiben, ist längst belegt.



Und noch mal: man hilft nicht den "Schwächsten", sondern den Stärksten. Die "Schwächsten" sind in Lagern weit außerhalb der EU ohne Chance, nach Deutschland zu kommen.
Zum Beispiel in Zataari oder Azraq.

Das UNHCR bettelt aktuell mal wieder um Spenden:



> Wir brauchen dringend Ihre Unterstützung, um den Menschen aus Syrien weiter helfen zu können!
> 
> 10 Euro kosten Windeln für zwei Monate für ein syrisches Flüchtlingskind.
> 80 Euro reichen für 20 Decken.
> ...


Und schau dir ja die Videos an und schäme dich!
Denn statt zu helfen, wirft man ~40mrd Euro pro Jahr für Ideologie aus dem Fenster. Mit diesem Geld hätte man allen Flüchtlingen statt Lager Einfamielienhäuser inkl. Strom, Wasser und einen Kleinwagen hinstellen können und die Ernährung auf 100 Jahre sichern können.

Aber mach nur weiter. Ich merke, wie "erreichbar" du in deiner Welt noch bist. Eben alles lang und breit erklärt, folgt dieselbe sinnleere Argumentation (wenn man das Vermitteln von Gefühlslagen ohne valide Basis denn so nennen möchte) auf dem Fuß.
Das unterscheidet eben vom Verstand getriebene Menschen von ideologischen Extremisten. Letztere sind im Diskurs nicht mehr zugänglich, das Weltbild unveränderlich.

Und für 2017 galt übrigens auch in der PKS:
https://www.n-tv.de/politik/Starker-Anstieg-bei-Mord-und-Totschlag-article19807048.html


> Gewalt: Die Zahl der registrierten Gewaltverbrechen stieg um 6,7 Prozent auf insgesamt 193.542. Zugenommen hat vor allem die gefährliche und schwere Körperverletzung um 9,9 Prozent auf mehr als 140.000 Taten. Fälle von Mord und Totschlag sowie Tötung auf Verlangen legten um 14,3 Prozent auf 2418 Fälle zu, wobei der Anteil der Versuche mit fast 73 Prozent überwiegt. Raubdelikte gingen um 3,7 Prozent auf 43.000 Fälle zurück. Bei Vergewaltigung und sexueller Nötigung wiederum gab es einen Anstieg um 12,8 Prozent auf 7919 Fälle.



Immer wieder ärgerlich, wenn man merken muss, dass man Perlen vor die Säue wirft. Aber ich hatte nach deinem quasi offenem "outing" als Linksextreme auch nicht viel mehr erwartet.
Ich habe es zumindest versucht.
Also auch wieder ausgeblendet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man sagt das nicht den Angehörigen der Opfer, die bekommen Mitgefühl. Es geht um das eigene Verhalten und um die Konsequenzen.
> Geht man nicht mehr zu Großveranstaltungen, weil es in Duisburg einmal richtig schief lief? Geht man nicht mehr auf Weihnachtsmärkte?



ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das Argument Statistik auch nur einmal genannt wurde, wenn es um die Loveparade oder die NSU ging. Aber bei Thema Anschläge und Morde durch Einwanderer wird dieses Argument ständig bemüht. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du betreibst immer wieder übelste Provokation.



Klar für die „alle Grenze öffnen und alle Welt reinlassen“ Fraktion ist jede Kritik an ihrem Weltbild „übelste Provokation“.

Zum Glück verliert diese Fraktion jeden Tag mehr Rückhalt und immer mehr Länder in Europa kehren zurück zu Menschenverstand und Pragmatismus.  

Da freut es auch, dass die meisten Länder Europas auf mehr Abschottung setzen und sich Frau Merkels falschen Kurs widersetzen wollen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du spannst Opfer für Deine rassistische politische Agenda ein.



Klar, weil Grenzkontrollen „rassistisch“ sind. Du machst dich immer lächerlicher 

Muss wohl die Angst vor dem Stimmungswechsel in Europa sein. Deine Position ist am verlieren und das kannst du nicht verkraften


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Juni 2018)

Ich kann mich diesem Quatsch nicht mehr hingeben. Ich stehe auch nicht auf Fatalismus. Ich muss (bzw. möchte) mit meiner Familie in diesem Land noch alt werden.
Aber gerade keimt so etwas wie Hoffnung auf.
Der erste ARD-Korrespondent fordert öffentlich Merkels Rücktritt. Jetzt wackelt sogar das ÖR.

Angela Merkel: ARD-Journalist Malte Pieper fordert ihren Rucktritt - WELT



> „Sie fährt auf Sicht und hofft, dass der Wind das Problem schon löst. Bei dichtem Nebel, wie hier bei der Flüchtlingskrise, nützt das Vorantasten aber nichts, man kommt höchstens vom Weg ab, weil man nichts sieht, und ist dann verloren.“
> ...
> Mit ihrer Politik nehme sie „sogar die Spaltung der EU billigend in Kauf, drängt die Osteuropäer in die Ecke, lässt sie überstimmen und will sie zur Solidarität zwingen, zur Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen. Man stelle sich nur einmal vor, was passiert wäre, wenn man so mit Deutschland umgesprungen wäre!“ Auch in der Griechenland-Krise oder dem Problem der hohen Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in den Mittelmeerländern habe sie „verbrannte Erde“ hinterlassen.



Wohooo.

EU-Sondergipfel: Merkel traut in der EU keiner mehr uber den Weg | tagesschau.de



			
				Malte Pieper schrieb:
			
		

> Geschätzte Angela Merkel, nach fast 13 Jahren Kanzlerschaft gibt es auf europäischer Ebene für Sie, außer spürbarer Abneigung, nichts mehr zu gewinnen. Das haben alle Treffen der letzten Monate gezeigt. Helfen Sie deshalb mit, den scheinbar unabwendbaren Trend nach europäischer Spaltung statt Einigung endlich aufzuhalten! Räumen Sie das Kanzleramt für einen Nachfolger, dessen Name nicht so belastet ist, wie es der Ihre ist. Dem in Europa noch zugehört wird. Dem man zutraut, wirklich die Interessen aller im Blick zu haben! Lassen Sie uns den Neuanfang wagen!


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2018)

Rein interessehalber: Wer sollte denn eurer Meinung nach Merkel ablösen? Guttenberg? (Gut, das hätte Popcorn-Garantie)



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau, die, die wenig haben sollten mehr fordern. Mindestlöhne und MIndestrenten müssen steigen. Etc. Und was wird gefordert. Den noch Schwächeren die Existenz zu nehmen. Das ist für mich widerwärtig, Aber darüber reden wir in jedem Strang mit demselben Ergebnis.


Wie ging das doch gleich: "_Ein Vertreter der reichsten Zehntel, ein "Normalverdiener", ein  ALG2-Empfänger und ein Asylant  sitzen an einem Tisch. Auf dem Tisch  liegen 10 Kekse. Der Vertreter des reichsten Zehntel nimmt sich 9 davon und sagt zum Normalverdiener: "Pass auf, die beiden anderen wollen  dir deinen Keks wegnehmen!" und zum ALG2 Empfänger: "Pass auf, der Asylant will dir deine Krümel wegnehmen!"._"


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Wer sollte denn eurer Meinung nach Merkel ablösen? Guttenberg? (Gut, das hätte Popcorn-Garantie)



Unabhängig von der Partei? Dann Herr Lindner.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Juni 2018)

Bis zu einer potentiellen Neuwahl würde Schäuble übernehmen. Was danach kommt...
Wir reden hier von der CDU. Die Partei ist voller Karrieristen, die sich in den Vordergrund drängen werden.
Bei Laschet angefangen, über Spahn bis hin zu von der Leyen (oder auch Personen, die niemand auf dem Radar hat, wie bspw. Dr. Carsten Linnemann).
Und da wäre dann auch das wandelnde Valium Kramp-Karrenbauer.

Es ist nicht so sehr das "Wer" sondern eher das "Wie", das einen umtreiben sollte. Denn mit Merkels Ende findet auch ihre dämliche Politik ein Ende. Man sieht ja, dass die EU-Mitglieder diese nicht mehr akzeptieren und man gar nicht mit ähnlichen Strategien aufschlagen braucht.
Und das dürfte es bspw. Laschet oder Leyen (auch Kramp) die Machtübernahme recht schwierig machen.

Mal  schauen, was passieren wird. Vielleicht bekommt die CDU sogar mal wieder so was wie ein Wahlprogramm und eigene Ansichten, die über "Für uns das Kanzleramt, Rest egal!" hinausgehen?!


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

Die CDU müsste einfach in ihre Wahlprogramm von 2002 besinnen:

documentArchiv.de - Gemeinsames Wahlprogramm der Christlich Demokratischen Union Deutschlands (CDU) und der Christlich Sozialen Union (CSU) für die Bundestagswahl 2002 (Mai 2002)



> Die Zuwanderung erfolgte also überwiegend nicht in Arbeitsplätze, sondern in die sozialen Sicherungssysteme. Drei Viertel der Menschen aus anderen Ländern, die in Deutschland leben, kommen aus Staaten außerhalb der Europäischen Union. Deutschland kann aufgrund seiner historischen, geographischen und gesellschaftlichen Situation aber kein klassisches Einwanderungsland wie etwa Australien oder Kanada werden.



Auch interessant ist dieser - geradezu prophetischer - Absatz 



> Deutschland muss Zuwanderung stärker steuern und begrenzen als bisher. Zuwanderung kann kein Ausweg aus den demografischen Veränderungen in Deutschland sein. Wir erteilen einer Ausweitung der Zuwanderung aus Drittstaaten eine klare Absage, denn sie würde die Integrationsfähigkeit unserer Gesellschaft überfordern. Verstärkte Zuwanderung würde den inneren Frieden gefährden und radikalen Kräften Vorschub leisten.



Also schon 2002 konnte man wissen, was passiert, wenn man ohne Not und Grund die Grenzen öffnet.


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2018)

Die Union steht doch vorallem dafür, dass man dort lernt wie man Freunde sich kaufen kann (und früh lernt mit Geld umzugehen)?

(Wo ist das Popcorn-Smilie?)


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Wer sollte denn eurer Meinung nach Merkel ablösen? Guttenberg? (Gut, das hätte Popcorn-Garantie)


Manuela Schwesig. 

Steinmeier geht ja leider nicht mehr... der wäre auch ein sehr guter Kanzler. Hatte damals leider gegen Merkel verloren.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Manuela Schwesig.
> 
> Steinmeier geht ja leider nicht mehr... der wäre auch ein sehr guter Kanzler. Hatte damals leider gegen Merkel verloren.



horst schlämmer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das Argument Statistik auch nur einmal genannt wurde, wenn es um die Loveparade oder die NSU ging. Aber bei Thema Anschläge und Morde durch Einwanderer wird dieses Argument ständig bemüht.


Es hat auf Basis des schlimmen Unglücks auch niemand dummes Zeugs gefordert. So wie "alle Laveparades ausweisen" oder " keine  Loveparade mehr ins Land lassen", Trotz Attentatsdrohungen haben Karnevalsveranstaltungen in Köln natürlich stattgefunden. Was meinst Du, wie Kölner argumentieren würden, wenn irgend ein Seppelkopf wegen des Dramas von Duisburg jede Gtroßveranstaltung verbieten wollte. Opfer politisch zu missbrauchen ist widerwärtig.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, weil Grenzkontrollen „rassistisch“ sind.


Es geht um Deine Worte hier im Forum und Du, und es ging nur um Dich, bist an jeder möglichen uind unmöglichen Stelle massiv rassitisch. Du wirst mich aber nicht dazu bringewn, Dich mit Hass zu überschütten. Selbst Deine Seele ist vielleicht noch zu retten, so Du eine haben solltest.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich muss (bzw. möchte) mit meiner Familie in diesem Land noch alt werden.


Und das möchtest Du doch sicherlich in einem freiheitlichem System, oder?



Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Wer sollte denn eurer Meinung nach Merkel ablösen? Guttenberg? (Gut, das hätte Popcorn-Garantie)


Warum sollte man sie ablösen? Die CSU sollte aus der Koalition geschmissen werden und stattdessen eine CDU SPD Grüne Regierung gebildet werden. Alternativ eine SPD FDP Grüne Linke Regierung mit Göhring Eckart als Kanzlerin.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und was macht der Deutsche? Wählt er die Linken, die genau für die von Dir erwähnten Gruppen Lösungen hat, oder tritt man wie immer auf die Schwächsten? Was können die Flüchtlinge dafür? Kannst Du mir das erklären, und glaubst Du wirklich, dass es ohne Flüchtlinge von der CDU mehr Mittel für die erwähnten Gruppen gäbe? Und was für Politik machen die rechtsextremen Strolche? Das ist das Absurde in diesem Land.


Nun die Linken hat der Deutsche nicht gewählt, aber die Grünen und die sind doch schon ziemlich Links und trotzdem:
Afghanistan Einsatz, Agenda 2010 etc
Beides sind doch aus Sicht der politischen Linken schlechte Sachen oder? 
Darf man jetzt wirklich erwarten, dass es unter RRG oder RR Koalition besser wäre?


Tengri86 schrieb:


> Vor Bankenrettung hieß es auch, gibt kein geld für die Pflege, kitas und co


Jep, sollte man Merkel viel mehr anlasten als die Flüchtlingskrise.


Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Wer sollte denn eurer Meinung nach Merkel ablösen? Guttenberg?


Alleine, dass wir uns diese Frage stellen müssen ist schlecht. Merkel hat ja alle potentiellen Konkurrenten kaltgestellt, soweit es geht jedenfalls.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Steinmeier geht ja leider nicht mehr... der wäre auch ein sehr guter Kanzler. Hatte damals leider gegen Merkel verloren.


So dachte Schmidt, der letzte gute Kanzler den wir hatten, übrigens auch. Würde mich dem anschließen.

Merkel muss weg, das kann man so sagen. Mit oder ohne Flüchtlingskrise, sie hätte schon nach 2 Amtszeiten wegen ihrer Politik aus dem Amt gejagt werden müssen.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

Dann sollte man vlt für eine amtszeitbegrenzung  einsetzen..statt Parolen :p


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> .. aber die Grünen und die sind doch schon ziemlich Links...


links???? Das ist eine konservative Wirtschaftspartei geworden. Wo findest Du soziale Punkte im Programm? Okölogie hat keine politische Richtung, sondern ist Selbsterhaltung. Der Rest sind langfristige Wirtschaftsstrategien. Aber gut, wenn man sich zu den Menschenrechten bekennt, gilt man heute, in einer Zeit, in der sicher jeder Rechtsradikale selberv als konservativ einstuft, natürlich schon als linksextrem.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man vlt für eine amtszeitbegrenzung  einsetzen..statt Parolen :p


Ein guter Ansatz


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Juni 2018)

Persönlich würde mir 2 amtszeiten für ein Bundeskanzler genügen

3 wären mir zuviel


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2018)

@iU
Heute, aber sie sind vor knapp 20 Jahren an die Macht gekommen mit der SPD. Oder würdest du sagen, dass Fischer schon immer ein verkappter Kapitalist war?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Opfer politisch zu missbrauchen ist widerwärtig.



Es sein denn, es dient der „guten“ Sache, richtig? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um Deine Worte hier im Forum und Du, und es ging nur um Dich, bist an jeder möglichen uind unmöglichen Stelle massiv rassitisch.



Da für dich alles „rassistisch“ ist, was nicht „Grenzen auf und alle rein“ lautet, ist es mir relativ egal, was du sagst. 

Da spricht lediglich die Angst, weil die politisch Linke zunehmend in Europa die Deutungshoheit verliert 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Selbst Deine Seele ist vielleicht noch zu retten, so Du eine haben solltest.



Beleidigungen und argumentum ad hominem? Der Stachel muss aber tief sitzen 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sie ablösen? Die CSU sollte aus der Koalition geschmissen werden und stattdessen eine CDU SPD Grüne Regierung gebildet werden. Alternativ eine SPD FDP Grüne Linke Regierung mit Göhring Eckart als Kanzlerin.



Die FDP und die Linke? Gute Satire. Vor allem mit einer grünen Kanzlerin.


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Juni 2018)

CSU und CDU werden sich keinesfalls wegen Merkel (die ihren Zenit längst weit überschritten hat) trennen.
Eben weil beide Parteien voller Karrieristen sind. Wenn beide Parteien bspw Bundesweit getrennt antreten würde, wäre das vor allem für die CDU ziemlich schlecht:
Umfrage: CSU wurde bei Trennung von CDU bundesweit zweitstarkste Kraft - WELT

Nach momentaner Sachlage würde die CSU bundesweit auf 18% kommen, CDU auf 22%.
Man darf sich ausrechnen, wie viele Bundes-CDU'ler dadurch Wahlkreise verlieren würden. Mal davon ab, dass die CDU dann auf SPD-Niveau ankommen würde, der CSU (die dann noch viel mächtiger wäre) tatsächlich auf Augenhöhe begegnen und sowieso eine Koalition mit ihr und weiteren Partnern eingehen müsste.
Die CDU hat einfach viel mehr als die Bayern zu verlieren.

Wenn die CSU das Spiel bis zum Ende spielt (wovon wohl auszugehen ist), Merkel Seehofer entlässt, die CSU deswegen die Koalition platzen lässt, ist Merkel Geschichte. Es geht gar nicht anders.
Auch in der CDU rumort es wie sonstwas seit einer ganzen Weile. 
Und mittlerweile trauen sich immer mehr an die frische Luft.
Unionsstreit um Asylpolitik: CDU-Abgeordneter bringt Vertrauensfrage von Merkel ins Spiel - WELT


> Auch in Merkels CDU gibt es Unterstützer für den Kurs Seehofers. „Die übergroße Mehrheit“ der Fraktion unterstütze die Vorschläge Seehofers, sagte der CDU-Abgeordnete Michael Hennrich den „Stuttgarter Nachrichten“ und der „Stuttgarter Zeitung“. Hennrich beschrieb den Konflikt als „dramatische Situation“.
> 
> Der CDU-Abgeordnete Axel Fischer brachte in der „Bild“ sogar eine Vertrauensfrage der Kanzlerin im Bundestag ins Spiel: „Seit 2015 diskutieren wir über dieses Thema. Irgendwann muss man Entscheidungen treffen, notfalls auch mit einer Vertrauensfrage“, verlangte Fischer.



Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Steuergelder sie auf dem kommenden Minigipfel anbietet, damit die Teilnehmer nach ihrer Pfeife tanzen, aber wenn sie nicht genug "Geschenke" zusammenkratzen kann, ist sie weg. Und es macht durchaus den Eindruck, dass sich dort alle Teilnehmer dieser Lage bewusst sind und genau das forcieren werden.
Alle würden nämlich mittlerweile gerne (offen) härter vorgehen (inkl Macron, der bspw die Grenzen zu Italien längst geschlossen hat), können es aber nicht, weil Merkel ihren Wahnsinn per Geldbeutel durchdrückt und eh fast alle, die da kommen, nach Deutschland weiterreichen lässt.
Also haben sie bisher immer in die Kameras gelächelt und ihr zugestimmt, aber tatsächlich Fakten geschaffen.

Wird echt eine spannende Woche, in der sich entscheidet, ob Deutschland wieder erwachsen wird und sich endlich von der völlig wirren, unlogischen und "auf Sicht fahrenden" Politik verabschiedet oder isoliert weiter den Wirtschaftsmigrantenmagneten spielen wird, den Kontinent vor die Wand fährt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Juni 2018)

Und damit es nicht langweilig wird, hier noch ein weiterer Fall der Kategorie "Hätte mit einer vernünftigen Politik verhindert werden können".



> Der Verurteilte ist *vorbestraft.* Wegen *Raubes* saß er bereits in *Haft.* Der 18-Jährige – ein russischer Staatsangehöriger, der wohnungslos war *und eigentlich abgeschoben werden sollte* – hatte im Prozess geschwiegen.



Also alles wie gehabt. Krimineller Migrant, der längst nicht mehr in Deutschland hätte sein dürfen. Wie viele Fälle dieser Sorte braucht es eigentlich noch, bevor sich was ändert?

Aber zum Glück setzt sich in Europa gerade die Fraktion, die auf Abschottung setzt, durch.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juni 2018)

Also für eine Amtszeitbegrenzung würde ich mich auch sofort einsetzten.

Angela Merkel wurde 2005 zur Bundeskanzlerin. Menschen die jetzt 18 Jahre alt sind und wählen dürfen, waren fünf als sie Bundeskanzlerin wurde.
Das bedeutet, dass die dann überhaupt nichts anderes als Merkel und die eingeschlafene Politik in Deutschland kennen.
Das kann für eine Nation unmöglich gut sein.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @iU
> Heute, aber sie sind vor knapp 20 Jahren an die Macht gekommen mit der SPD. Oder würdest du sagen, dass Fischer schon immer ein verkappter Kapitalist war?



Sry, wenn ich mich einmische 

Nö,

 am Anfang war der Fischer sicherlich ein Idealist mit Visionen, welcher die Welt gerechter machen wollte.

Nachdem die politische Karriere am Ende war, kamen dann halt verlockende Angebote aus der Wirtschaft,

dann kannst du schonmal deine urpolitische Einstellung opfern.

Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?

Hauptsache derTaler rollt


----------



## Taskmaster (25. Juni 2018)

Wie sagte Katrin Göring-Eckardt doch so schön: "Die Grünen waren nie eine pazifistische Partei"

Ob das Petra Kelly im Grab rotieren lässt, ist schwerlich nachprüfbar (aber wahrscheinlich).


----------



## Don-71 (25. Juni 2018)

Also geht es doch nur darum, Merkel zu stürzen und nicht um sachliche Politik, wobei Seehofers Spruch, wir wollen der Herrschaft des Unrechts beenden, völlig gelogen ist, da er mit einer unilateralen Abweisung von bereits registrierten Asylbewerbern, die Herrschaft des Unrechts einführt, da Deutschland Dublin III unterschrieben hat. EU Recht bricht nationales Recht.
Übrigens wird die CSU nie wieder in Bayern alleine regieren, es gibt nämlich in Franken und im bayrischen Schwaben, eine wesentlich liberalere CSU als in Oberbayern, die sich durchaus mit der CDU, die dann in Bayern genauso antritt, verbünden kann.

Auch ist nicht vom Tisch, dass die Grünen, SPD und CDU stützen, es geht um 2 oder 3 Stimmen, also das Merkel weg ist, wenn die CSU es durchzieht, ist nicht ausgemacht. Bis jetzt zahlt sich der Kurs für die CSU nicht mal aus und in 2-3 Jahren, kann das schon ganz anders aussehen, die CSU kann im Osten stark werden, im Westen eher nicht.
Umfrage: Harter Kurs in Fluchtlingspolitik zahlt sich fur CSU nicht aus


----------



## Sparanus (25. Juni 2018)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sry, wenn ich mich einmische
> 
> Nö,
> 
> ...



Und deswegen wählen die Leute Trump und Co. Der verstellt sich nicht, der ist ein Arsch.

Frage an die Runde, von wem seid ihr mehr Enttäuscht? Von dem der keinen Hehl aus seiner Art macht oder
dem, den ihr eigentlich vertraut?


----------



## Gast201808272 (25. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mich hier lange zurückgehalten, möchte nun aber doch mal meine Meinung kundtun.
Ich habe schon vernommen, dass es hier im Forum zu zwei Fronten gekommen ist, die relativ konträre Meinungen vertreten. Für mich persönlich haben beide Seiten durchaus valide Argumente. Von meiner inneren Einstellung her bin ich auch eher "links" angesiedelt, aber ich bin auch Realist. 
Die Kernfrage, die sich für mich stellt, lautet: Will der reiche Westen in Zukunft etwas abgeben, damit es allen besser geht? Und dass dies notwendig ist, wenn die menschliche Zivilisation eine Zukunft haben soll, steht für mich fest. 
Ich denke, die Deutschen haben mehrheitlich gezeigt, dass sie dazu gewillt sind, soweit so gut. Man kann es aber nicht mit der Brechstange durchsetzen, so wie es aktuell geschieht. Eine ungeregelte Einwanderung muss irgendwann zwangsläufig im Chaos enden, soweit wird man ja wohl noch denken können. Und wenn es unter den eingereisten Kriminelle gibt, muss man die auch verfolgen und einsperren, wie man es mit Einheimischen auch handhabt. Tut man das nicht, erzeugt man Angst und Hass in der Bevölkerung.
Und das führt dazu, dass die eigentlichen Probleme nicht mehr erkannt werden.


----------



## micha34 (26. Juni 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Die Kernfrage, die sich für mich stellt, lautet: Will der reiche Westen in Zukunft etwas abgeben, damit es allen besser geht? Und dass dies notwendig ist, wenn die menschliche Zivilisation eine Zukunft haben soll, steht für mich fest.



Man nehme es den Reichen und gebe es den Armen. Robin Hood Mentalität.
Die Armen freuts,müssen diese doch für gehobenen Wohlstand keinen Finger krumm machen.Sollen doch andere dafür sorgen.

Mit der Einstellung würden wir noch immer durch zerbombte Städte laufen.
Ebenso wäre zahlenmäßig die Kriminalität geringer wenn man erst keine Importiert.
Ebenso hat die Mehrheit der Deutschen das abgelehnt auch ohne AFD Wähler zu sein.
Deutschland hat keine Bodenschätze,besteht nicht durch Tourismus oder Drogenhandel.
Deutschland besteht durch Bildung und technisches Verständnis.

Eine Leistungsgesellschaft ist unabdingbar,da wurden uns ja auch gut ausgebildete "Raketenwissenschaftler" versprochen und gekommen ist die Belastung der Sozialsysteme,nebst Kriminalität. Das Ding ist auf Lügen und Betrug aufgebaut.

Ebenso scheint man es immer ncoh nicht zu schaffen,die Begriffe Asyl und Migration zu trennen. Migration wenn nützlich und benötigt und Asyl wenn berechtigt.
Die Konflikte werden irgendwann Exponential ansteigen es sei denn man würde die begangenen Fehler zurück auf 0 setzen.
Das sehe ich nicht.Im Gegenteil.
Diese "EU" ist ein weiteres Problemfeld.Zurück zur EWG wäre eine mögliche Notbremse.

Wäre mittlerweile auch kaum noch ohne "eisernen Besen" möglich.
Wir bewegen uns sehenden Auge dorthin wo wir schon einmal waren.Nur eben in modernisierter Fassung.

Realismus von Links finde ich begrüssenswert,wenn man diesen auch umsetzt
Davon keine Spur.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich verstehe deine anti EU Haltung nicht, mit der EWG gibt es kein Schengen und somit auch nicht den Binnenmarkt, wie wir ihn kennen!

Deine Analysen sind teilweise richtig, aber deine Schlussfolgerungen m.A. nach falsch. Die Europäer können gegen Autokraten mit Armeen nur als EU und stärkster Wirtschaftsraum der Welt bestehen, wenn wir zur EWG zurückkehren, sind wir politisch und auch wirtschaftlich (Verhandlungsspielraum und Macht) tot, sogar sehr tot, die Chinesen und die USA (mit einer Trump Administration) würden eine EWG sofort in ihrem Interesse zerlegen und erpressen! Ohne Schengen gibt es wieder Grenzen und Kontrollen und somit eine sofortige massive Schwächung des Binnenmarktes, der auf Freizügigkeit aufgebaut ist, kein Großunternehmen könnte mehr Just in time produzieren.
Schengen gibt es aber nur mit einer politischen Union.

Wir sind sehr sehr weit entfernt von der Bi Polaren Welt, die es vor dem Mauerfall gab, eine USA unter Trump würde alles tun eine EWG so schnell wie möglich als wirtschaftlichen Gegenspieler zu vernichten und die Chinesen würden das ähnlich handhaben, wir haben außer uns selbst (Europäer) keine Freunde mehr!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2018)

Die EU tut aber auch zu wenig für neue Freundschaften in der Welt.
Leider.

Die EU ist das was wir brauche, das muss ich selbst als Freund des Nationalstaates sagen, aber mit Personen wie Juncker wird das nichts.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2018)

Man muss sich nicht mit Despoten, Autokraten, durchgeknallten US Präsidenten oder durchgekallten Tories anfreunden oder Kotau vor diesen machen!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2018)

Das Vertrauen in die westliche Ordnung schwindet halt, wir sollten versuchen diesen Prozess zu verstehen, nachzuvollziehen und umzukehren.


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juni 2018)

Don-71 schrieb:


> wobei Seehofers Spruch, wir wollen der Herrschaft des Unrechts beenden, völlig gelogen ist, da er mit einer unilateralen Abweisung von bereits registrierten Asylbewerbern, die Herrschaft des Unrechts einführt, da Deutschland Dublin III unterschrieben hat. EU Recht bricht nationales Recht.


Ich weiß nicht, wie man es geschafft hat, diese Sülze so vielen unterzuschieben, auch einige namenhafte Vertreter solche Statements stützen zu lasen.

Es gibt hierzu eine Stellungnahme des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes:
https://www.bundestag.de/blob/411932/5336e4e0d5966580d17959180a4725b0/wd-3-259-15-pdf-data.pdf


> *4. Fazit*
> 
> Die Untersuchung hat gezeigt, dass die Zurückweisung von Flüchtlingen an den EU-Binnengrenzen der Bundesrepublik grundsätzlich mit geltendem Recht vereinbar sein kann, sich aber unter Berücksichtigung der Umstände des Einzelfalls eine Verpflichtung der Bundesrepublik ergeben kann, die Einreise (asylbegehrender) Flüchtlinge zuzulassen.



Es besteht keinerlei Konflikt mit dem EU-Gesetz, wenn man bspw bereits registrierte Flüchtlinge zurückweist. Ich hatte es zuvor schon verlinkt: Frankreich geht so an seiner Grenze zu Italien seit ca. 3 Jahren (sogar noch strenger) vor, es gibt keinerlei Konflikt mit der EU (weil es rechtens ist).



Don-71 schrieb:


> Umfrage: Harter Kurs in Fluchtlingspolitik zahlt sich fur CSU nicht aus



Die von dir eingebrachte Umfrage kommt von Forsa. Forsa ist seit einiger Zeit ungefähr so seriös wie Allensbach (das ist das Forsa-Pendant der CDU, das immer dann aus den Löchern kommt, wenn etwas der CDU wichtig ist [was leider recht selten geworden ist].
Forsa ist SPD-nahe und tritt immer dann auf, wenn es um Interessen der SPD geht.
Es ist nicht unbegründet, dass bei Forsa-Umfragen mittlerweile von ge-"Güllnerten" Ergebnissen gesprochen wird.



> *Kontroversen um Forsa*
> 
> Sowohl forsa als auch dem Institutsleiter Manfred Güllner, selbst SPD-Mitglied, wurden angesichts verschiedener Wahlprognosen, zuletzt zur Wahl 2005 in Nordrhein-Westfalen, eine gewisse SPD-Nähe vorgeworfen. Das Forsa-Institut erwirkte gegen entsprechende Vorwürfe aus der CDU erfolgreich eine einstweilige Verfügung, doch blieb, dass in politischen Fragen eine partiell größere Zustimmung der Befragten zu SPD-nahen Positionen festzustellen war als bei anderen Instituten. Nach eigenen Angaben erhielt Forsa 2002 zur Bundestagswahl und 2005 zur Landtagswahl in NRW Aufträge im Wert von 40.000 Euro, ansonsten keine. Am 6. September 2002 nannte der Mainzer Professor für Publizistik Hans Mathias Kepplinger in einem Interview der ZEIT Infratest, Emnid und das Institut für Demoskopie Allensbach – und nicht forsa – als Institute, die sich aufgrund ihrer Interessenlagen nicht allzu tendenziös zeigten, wenngleich der Leiterin des Instituts für Demoskopie Allensbach, Elisabeth Noelle-Neumann, und ihrer Geschäftsführerin Renate Köcher eine Nähe zur Union nicht unbedingt abzusprechen ist. Dass das Allensbacher Institut mit der Universität in Mainz kooperiert (Noelle-Neumann war dort Direktorin des Instituts für Publizistik) – mithin also auch mit dem Publizistik-Professor Kepplinger – verweist auf den fließenden Übergang von Meinungsforschung und Meinungsgestaltung. Ungeachtet dessen war die Forsa-Umfrage zur Bundestagswahl 2009 die zutreffendste.[7]
> 
> ...


Forsa – Wikipedia

Du musst deine Quellen immer hinterfragen, sonst wird man zu leicht verarscht. Ich weiß, das ist nicht immer einfach und aufwändig. Ich bekomme das auch nicht immer hin, aber man muss es zumindest versuchen. Hier geht es um nicht weniger, als die zukünftige Politik Deutschlands und der EU und um Meinungshoheit. Da wirft jetzt jeder alle Pfunde in den Ring, die er aufzubieten hat.
Denn man vergisst: auch für die SPD geht es um alles.
Sie hat Merkels Politik gestützt, obwohl ihr eigenes Klientel dies sehr kritisch sah, immer weiter abwandert.
Sie hat Merkel überhaupt nur zu dieser Amtszeit verholfen.
Sollte sich die CSU und weite Teile der CDU gegen Merkel durchsetzen und damit der Kurs als offiziell falsch gelten, diese dann ins Diametrale umschwenken (und dann auch noch für die zu erwartende Beendigung der Migrationsströme sorgen), dann fällt die SPD locker auf ~10%.
Will sie dann noch irgendwie weiter existieren, müsste sie ihrem Klientel nach Hartz4 und Co. nun auch noch erklären, warum sie schon wieder so falsch gehandelt hat, Steigbügelhalter für Merkel war.

Hier geht es wirklich um richtig viel und längst nicht nur für CDU/CSU. Auf diese konzentriert sich lediglich (für den Moment) der Blick.
Dass sich der Fokus alsbald verschieben wird, dürfte man auch bei der SPD (und allen anderen, die Merkel bedingungslos gefolgt sind) durchaus wissen (und Panik auslösen). Denn die haben alle geglaubt, sie hätten jetzt 4 Jahre Zeit, die Sache zu regeln. Im Falle des Scheiterns Merkels blieben plötzlich nur noch Wochen... vielleicht ein paar Monate.


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Juni 2018)

micha34 schrieb:


> Man nehme es den Reichen und gebe es den Armen. Robin Hood Mentalität.
> Die Armen freuts,müssen diese doch für gehobenen Wohlstand keinen Finger krumm machen.Sollen doch andere dafür sorgen.
> 
> Mit der Einstellung würden wir noch immer durch zerbombte Städte laufen.


Das sehe ich anders. Denkst du, wir haben unseren Wohlstand, weil wir so hart arbeiten? Ich denke eher, weil wir so hart arbeiten lassen (im Ausland).
Und das geht auf Dauer nicht.
Warum die grosse Masse der Menschen immer wieder Parteien waehlt, die gegen ihre eigenen Interessen handeln, ist allerdings auch wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Denn man vergisst: auch für die SPD geht es um alles.
> Sie hat Merkels Politik gestützt, obwohl ihr eigenes Klientel dies sehr kritisch sah, immer weiter abwandert.
> Sie hat Merkel überhaupt nur zu dieser Amtszeit verholfen.
> Sollte sich die CSU und weite Teile der CDU gegen Merkel durchsetzen und damit der Kurs als offiziell falsch gelten, diese dann ins Diametrale umschwenken (und dann auch noch für die zu erwartende Beendigung der Migrationsströme sorgen), dann fällt die SPD locker auf ~10%.
> Will sie dann noch irgendwie weiter existieren, müsste sie ihrem Klientel nach Hartz4 und Co. nun auch noch erklären, warum sie schon wieder so falsch gehandelt hat, Steigbügelhalter für Merkel war.


Für die SPD ist es wirklich sehr schwierig. Die Hartz 4/Sozialreform war die unpopulärste Entscheidung für die SPD die sie  jemals getroffen hat und das wird ihr bis heute noch übel genommen. Aber ich denke es war damals notwendig. Es wurden auch viele Fehler gemacht, welche die SPD zugegeben und teilweise schon korrigiert hat. Auch das mit der Leiharbeit war aus ihrer Sicht notwendig, um die damaligen hohen Arbeitslosenzahlen runter zu bekommen.
Das mit dem Mindestlohn wird von vielen Menschen leider nicht gesehen. Sie fühlen sich nach wie vor von der SPD verraten. Und der größte Fehler war Martin Schulz als Kandidaten aufzustellen. Ich hatte mich am Anfang auch von ihm blenden lassen, aber so öfter ich ihn gesehen und gehört habe, umso schlechter wurde meine Meinung über ihn.  Der hat immer um den heissen Brei geredet aber konkretes und "realitätsnahes" habe ich von ihm nicht gehört.
Dann diese Dummheit, am Wahlabend, die Koalition gleich auszuschließen, dann wieder doch (nach  ihm Steinmeier den Kopf gewaschen hat) und die Verhandlungen mit Union, Grünen und FDP gescheitert sind. Danach noch die kleine " Rebellion" der Jusos. Das war alles für das Image der SPD nicht gut. Die SPD hat momentan den tiefsten Stand in ihrer Nachkriegsgeschichte. "Volkspartei" kann man sie schon fast nicht mehr nennen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Juni 2018)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie man es geschafft hat, diese Sülze so vielen unterzuschieben, auch einige namenhafte Vertreter solche Statements stützen zu lasen.
> 
> Es gibt hierzu eine Stellungnahme des Wissenschaftlichen Dienstes:
> https://www.bundestag.de/blob/411932/5336e4e0d5966580d17959180a4725b0/wd-3-259-15-pdf-data.pdf
> ...



Demagogie im feinsten Sinne!

1. Du postest ein Fazit, einer Untersuchung des wissenschaftlichen Dienstes in dem das Wort "kann" steht, vielleicht solltest du dich nochmal intensiv mit der deutschen Sprache beschäftigen!
Bei Migranten mit einer Einreisesperre, die bereits ein Verfahren durchlaufen haben, dürfte die Rückweisung recht eindeutig sein, alles andere nicht, das belegt schon die Sprache deines geposteten Fazits.

2. Frankreich hat ein bilatarales Rücknahmeabkommen mit Italien, das Deutschland nicht hat.

3. Diskreditierung der Quelle, die deiner vorgetragenen Meinung entgegen steht!

Lebe mal weiter in deiner Welt aus Halbwahrheiten und Fake News!


----------



## Taskmaster (26. Juni 2018)

1. Ich poste das Fazit, weil es ausreichend ist. Wir können gerne ins Detail gehen:



> *3.	Zurückweisung bei versuchter Einreise mit Asylbegehren  *
> Ob dem Ausländer, der an einer Binnengrenze in die Bundesrepublik einreisen will und um Asyl nachsucht , der Aufenthalt im Bundesgebiet nach den Vorschriften des Asylverfahrensgesetzes gestattet ist (vgl. § 15 Abs. 4 Satz 2 AufenthG), richtet sich insbesondere nach § 18 Asylverfahrensgesetz (AsylVfG). Danach ist ein Ausländer, der bei einer Grenzbehörde um Asyl nachsucht, grundsätzlich unverzüglich an die zuständige oder nächstgelegene Aufnahmeeinrichtung weiterzuleiten (§ 18 Abs. 1 AsylVfG). Von diesem Grundsatz sind jedoch zahlreiche Ausnahmen vorgesehen.
> 
> *3.1.	Zulässigkeit der Einreiseverweigerung  *
> ...


Und "kann" bedeutet eben nicht, dass man gegen Recht verstößt, wenn man den Zugang bestimmten Migranten verweigert. Es gibt Fälle, da kann keine Einreise verweigert werden (bspw Kinder). Es gibt aber auch Fälle, da geht es problemlos. Zum Beispiel bei bereits registrierten Migranten. Steht im Gutachten, das ich zum Nachlesen/-schlagen selbstverständlich hinterlegt hatte.

2. Bilaterale Abkommen werden (auch nach deiner Argumentation) ausgestochen, da Vereinbarungen auf nationaler Ebene < EU-Recht. Die EU erhebt aber keinerlei Beschwerde oder eröffnet ein Verfahren gegen Frankreich. Warum? Es ist rechtens.

3. Wenn Quellen Mist sind, sind sie Mist. Dass Forsa mit Vorsicht zu behandeln (und somit einfach ausgedrückt: unseriös) ist, wird u.a. durch das ARD-Hauptstadtstudio gedeckt.

Die Welt der "Fakes" und Demagogie ist deine, denn du hinterfragst eben nichts.


----------



## Adi1 (26. Juni 2018)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und deswegen wählen die Leute Trump und Co. Der verstellt sich nicht, der ist ein Arsch.
> 
> Frage an die Runde, von wem seid ihr mehr Enttäuscht? Von dem der keinen Hehl aus seiner Art macht oder
> dem, den ihr eigentlich vertraut?



Politiker sollten knallhart die Interessen ihrer Länder vertreten 

Bei Trump sieht es aber anders aus,

der vermischt persönliche Interessen, mit denen des Staates 

Wer wird den am meisten von den Steuersenkungen profitieren?

Der ganz "normale" anschaffende Ami wohl nicht,

wenn Sozialprogramme runtergefahren werden, wird wohl sicherlich auch die Kriminalität steigen

Wer wird denn wohl die Zesche zahlen?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2018)

Ach wenn ich unseren Lobbyismus hier sehe naja es ist anders und trotzdem empörend.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2018)

Lobbyismus empörend finden und dann in der JU sein? Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Juni 2018)

Man ist für seine Taten verantwortlich nicht für die Taten anderer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

Hier mal wieder ein Beitrag zum Thema:
Studie "Hasskommentare im Netz" - Konstruktiv gegen laute Minderheit

=> Studie: https://www.medienanstalt-nrw.de/fi...Netz_Steuerungsstrategien_fuer_Redakteure.pdf

Und noch eine Bitte an unseren rechtsextremen Flügel:
_"... „Wir möchten dabei darauf hinweisen, dass die Nationalität eines möglichen Täters nichts mit seinen Taten zu tun hat. Sophia ist in der Unterstützung von Geflüchteten aktiv und engagiert sich gegen Rechts.“ Sie sei vor ihrem Verschwinden etwa auf der griechischen Insel Lesbos für die Organisation „No border kitchen“ aktiv gewesen. ..."_
Bruder von vermisster Tramperin Sophia L. berichtet von rassistischer Hetze - Vermischtes - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2019)

Es bewegt sich etwas. Von den tausenden verhetzenden Spaltern wurden zumindest 13 hochgenommen, immerhin, ein Anfang:

*Polizei durchsucht Wohnungen von Hasskommentatoren*
 Die meisten der angezeigten  Hasskommentare im Netz ordnet die Polizei dem rechtsextremen Spektrum  zu. Am Donnerstag ging sie in 13 Bundesländern gegen mutmaßliche Täter  vor.
Quelle: Hasspostings: Polizei durchsucht Wohnungen von Online-Kommentatoren - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2019)

Wobei da anscheinend auch viel Dummheit dabei ist. Ein Teil der AfD-Leute im Netz versteht nicht mal den Wetterbericht:
Vorwurf der Manipulation: Viel heisse Luft um die Wetterkarte | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da anscheinend auch viel Dummheit dabei ist. Ein Teil der AfD-Leute im Netz versteht nicht mal den Wetterbericht:


Mein Gott, sind die dämlich.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2019)

Da ist natürlich das Lesen von Kriminalstatistiken völlig überfordernd.
https://www.mdr.de/sachsen/politik/untersuchung-fake-news-afd-sachsen-100.html

Insbesondere wenn man dann auch noch die juristische Lage bedenkt. Kinder unter 14 Jahren sind nicht strafmündig. Damit können sie weder Täter sein, noch liegt in  der abschließenden juristischen Bewertung eine Straftat vor.
Man müsste also diese 5 von 20 Fällen aus der Statistik streichen, bevor eine Auswertung sinnvoll ist.

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus der Anlage3 (sexuell motivierten Taten in Schwimmbädern), Link


Wobei auch immer erschreckend ist, wenn Kinder in den sexuellen Missbrauch von Kindern oder den Besitz von Kinderpornografie (auch wenn es der Name suggerieren möge, sind die natürlich nicht für Kinder  ) verwickelt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus mehreren Tabellen zusammengefasst.



			
				https://www.bdk.de/lv/niedersachsen/bdk-in-den-medien-kinderpornografie-tatverdaechtige-immer-haeufiger-selbst-kinder schrieb:
			
		

> *Osnabrück. Die Tatverdächtigen im Bereich Kinder- und Jugendpornografie sind immer häufiger selbst noch Kinder. Das zeigt die polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik. Ermittler stellt das vor Probleme. Jugendschützer fordern Maßnahmen. *
> 
> 2101 Minderjährige sind im vergangenen Jahr wegen der Verbreitung, des Erwerbs, Besitzes und Herstellung kinder- oder jugendpornografischer Schriften in den Fokus der Polizei geraten. 603 davon waren sogar jünger als 14 Jahre. Im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren haben sich die Zahlen damit fast verdoppelt. Für das Jahr 2016 weist die Kriminalstatistik noch 1154 Verdächtige unter 18 für diesen Bereich aus.
> 
> ...





			
				https://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/politik/artikel/1724589/kinderpornografie-tatverdaechtige-immer-haeufiger-selbst-kinder# schrieb:
			
		

> Osnabrück. Immer mehr Tatverdächtige im Bereich Kinderpornografie sind selbst noch Kinder. Hier sind auch Eltern gefragt. Aber wie? Ein Kommentar.
> 
> Die Zahlen des Bundeskriminalamtes sind alarmierend: Immer mehr Minderjährige machen sich der Verbreitung und des Besitzes von Kinder- und Jugendpornografie strafbar. Woran liegt das? Ein häufiger Grund: Aus Rache wird das Nacktvideo der Ex-Freundin im Internet hochgeladen oder ein Foto mit den Brüsten der Klassenkameradin geteilt.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyzA (8. Juni 2019)

Ich finde gut das härter gegen Hetzer im Netz vorgegangen wird.
Was sich manche erlauben ist schon krass.
Die schrecken nicht mal davor zurück auf Politikerseiten zu hetzen und zu drohen.
Oder Adressen von Politkern zu veröffentlichen.

Im Fall Walter Lübcke hat sich das zugespitzt: Tod von CDU-Mann Luebcke: Ermittler werten Videos aus - Neue Theorie zur Tatnacht | Politik
Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn das ein Mord aus dem rechten Lager war.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

Wie heute im MDR zu erfahren war, hat sich ausgerechnet Sachsen, wo die rechte Szene besonderes groß ist, nicht an diesem gemeinsamen Aktionstag gegen Hasskommentare beteiligt. 
Hasskommentare im Netz: Ignoriert die saechsische Polizei die "Hetzer"? | MDR.DE
"Klare Linie gegen Hasskommentare ziehen" | MDR.DE
Interview mit Staatsanwalt Dr. Christoph Hebbecker: "Onlineraeume duerfen nicht weiter durch Straftaeter zerstoert werden" | MDR.DE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie heute im MDR zu erfahren war, hat sich ausgerechnet Sachsen...


Passt ins Bild


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juli 2019)

Hasskommentareverfasser als politische Botschafter, für eine Kampagne des Bundesministeriums für Familie, gegen Hass im Netz:

*#NichtEuerErnst / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:29min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4SS_Skg1XU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deutsche Politik hat es halt voll drauf.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2019)

Facebook muss jetzt ein Bußgeld zahlen, weil es zu wenig Verstöße dokumentiert. 
NetzDG: Facebook muss Millionen-Bussgeld zahlen | heise online
Umsetzung des NetzDG: Millionen-Bussgeld gegen Facebook | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Um das Thema mal wieder hervorzuholen: Es wird immer schlimmer

*Verfassungsschutzpräsident über "Neue Rechte"  "Superspreader von Hass, Radikalisierung und Gewalt"*
_Rechtsextremismus ist nach Ansicht von Innenminister Seehofer die  "größte Bedrohung für die Sicherheit in Deutschland".  Verfassungsschutzchef Haldenwang warnt vor Vertretern der "Neuen  Rechten". _
Mehr Rechtsextreme: Horst Seehofer und Thomas Haldenwang praesentieren Verfassungsschutzbericht - DER SPIEGEL


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

Nein es wird besser, wenn ein Seehoher so etwas sagt, haben wir endlich den Umbruch in der Denke erreicht, auf den wir linken Gutmenschen seit Jahren hofften.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nein es wird besser, wenn ein Seehoher so etwas sagt, haben wir endlich den Umbruch in der Denke erreicht, auf den wir linken Gutmenschen seit Jahren hofften.


Das steht auf der einen Seite zu hoffen, dass sich etwas bewegt, auf der anderen Seite sehe ich dammbruchartig,  wie die Gesellschaft nach rechts rückt. Wenn ich an die ganzen Diskussionen mit den in der Selbstverortung linken Freunden meiner Kinder denke, dann wurde diese armen Geschöpfe durch jahrelange rechtsextreme Propaganda weich geklopft. Und es bleibt etwas hängen. Das ist das Problem.

Hoffen wir, dass Seehofer das Thema ernst anfasst. Ich habe da so meine Zweifel. Der Mord an Lübke hat das Fass hoffentlich zum Überlaufen gebracht.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

Diese Tendenz nach Rechts bei den Heranwachsenden schiebe ich, auch eigener Erfahrung, zu großen Teilen auf die linke Lehrerschaft. Was da teilweise im Namen der Integeration und  des Antirassimus abgeht, ist leider ziemlich rassistisch und ausgrenzend, nur eben gegen die Heranwachsenden deutscher Herkunft.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nein es wird besser, wenn ein Seehoher so etwas sagt, haben wir endlich den Umbruch in der Denke erreicht, auf den wir linken Gutmenschen seit Jahren hofften.



Also ich als mittiger Nettmensch finde auch, dass mir das frommt. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Diese Tendenz nach Rechts bei den Heranwachsenden schiebe ich, auch eigener Erfahrung, zu großen Teilen auf die linke Lehrerschaft. Was da teilweise im Namen der Integeration und  des Antirassimus abgeht, ist leider ziemlich rassistisch und ausgrenzend, nur eben gegen die Heranwachsenden deutscher Herkunft.



Zum Bleistift, äh, Beispiel?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (9. Juli 2020)

Über öffentliche Diskussionen habe ich immer ein offenes Ohr....
Hab da mal eine Idee... wie wärs wenn wir öffentlich - natürlich in einem sicheren und abgesperrten Bereich (Safty First) - die Linken und die Rechte zur Diskussion einladen...
dann wäre die Welt doch bestimmt während dieser Zeit ein wenig friedlicher?... hmm.... *grübel*

War das nun eine Hasskampanie? *ubs- schnell wech*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es mag sein, das Newton heutzutage vielleich 2-3 Bilder anders geschossen hätte.


Keine Ahnung und davon viel. War ja klar, wer wieder hinter seinem Ofen hervorgekrochen kommt und Sexismus verteidigt. Jaja, reine Kunst, jaja, ....

_"... Helmut Newtons Aktfotografien hochmütiger Frauen in Domina-Pose sind von  jeher umstritten. Manche feiern sie als Vision einer neuen  Weiblichkeit, andere deuten sie als Zeugnis sexistischer Obsession. ..."_
Helmut Newton: Der maennliche Blick - DER SPIEGEL

"... Die *Sexismus-Klage* (auch *Stern-Klage*) war eine erfolglose Unterlassungsklage, die Feministinnen im Jahr 1978 einreichten, um der Zeitschrift _Stern_ aus ihrer Sicht sexistische Darstellungen verbieten zu lassen. ... _Direkter Auslöser war ein Titelbild des Fotografen Helmut Newton aus dem April 1978_ ....
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexismus-Klage

*Akte im Museum für Fotografie Männerblicke auf Frauenkörper*
_Akte von Helmut Newton, David Lynch und Saul Leiter: Seit der  MeToo-Bewegung tobt ein Bilderstreit über den männlichen Blick auf  weibliche Nacktheit._
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/kultur/...maennerblicke-auf-frauenkoerper/23860820.html

Das ist Helmut Newton. Reinme, schierer Sexismus. Reduktion der Frauen zum Sexualobjekt. Musst Du nicht verstehen.
https://www.welt.de/motor/gallery124430624/Pirelli-Kalender-Hommage-an-Newton.html


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Also ich als mittiger Nettmensch finde auch, dass mir das frommt.
> 
> Zum Bleistift, äh, Beispiel?



Habe ich einige. 

Du scheiß Türke - böse Beleidigung, Schulverweis
Du scheiß Kartoffel - hamloser Spaß, keine Folgen. 

Du Jude - aus dem Mund muslimischer Schüler, eine etwas drastische Darstellung des Frusts über die zionistische Besetzung Palestinas
Du Jude - aus dem Mund deutscher Schüler, schwer rassistische Beleidigung. Die Eltern werden wohl Nazis sein. 

Und nein beides kein Scherz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Du scheiß Türke - böse Beleidigung, Schulverweis
> Du scheiß Kartoffel - hamloser Spaß, keine Folgen.


Was gibt es denn in der Schule heute für den Begriff:
"Scheiß Kässköppe"
"Saupreiß"
"Schluchtenscheißer"
"Barguettfresser"
"Kraut"

Ich denke, wir haben nach jahrhunderter alter kriegerischer Tradition genug Begriffe, die grenzwertig sind, aber genutzt werden. "Scheiß Türke" ist aber rassistisch gemeint, da kommt sofort die Konotierung "Du Untermensch" mit durch. Kartoffelfresser hörte ich zu Schulzeiten, wenn italienische Schulfreunde abwerten "Du Spaghetti" genannt wurden. Das ist eine andere Ebene als "Scheißtürke". Da ist ein "Du Kümmeltürke" wohl eher gleich zu setzen.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

Genau diese Denkweise sorgt halt dafür dass Heranwachsende nach rechts rutschen, denn im Endeffekt ist beides rassistisch und beleidigend gemeint. Sorry, aber das ist linke Träumerei, meilenweit von der Realität auf den Schulhöfen in Deutschlands Ballungsräumen weg.  

Fahise ist ja auch keine Beleidigung oder esolesek.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist linke Träumerei, meilenweit von der Realität auf den Schulhöfen in Deutschlands Ballungsräumen weg. .


Ich war seit über vierzig Jahr auf keinem Schulhof. Keine Ahnung, was da abgeht. Ich ahne, was Du meinst.


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich war seit über vierzig Jahr auf keinem Schulhof. Keine Ahnung, was da abgeht. Ich ahne, was Du meinst.



Das Problem ist, dass Kinder und Jugendliche ein sehr starkes Gefühl für Ungerechtigkeit haben, die sie selbst erleben, aber noch nicht abstrahieren können, dass da manchmal eine gute Gesinnung der Grund dafür ist. Das ist als ob Du eine Gruppe sechsjähriger Kinder hast und Du gibst allen ein Bonbon, nur einem Kind gibst Du zwei. Selbst wenn es dafür gute Gründe gibt (das Kind kommt aus prekären Verhältnissen oder lebt noch in einem Auffangheim für Migranten), die Kinder werden es als ungerecht empfinden. Und wenn Kinder wegen ihrer Herkunft bevorzugt werden, schafft man gerade die Grundlage für rechte Gesinnung.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Juli 2020)

Dagegen hilft allerdings nur, sich Zeit zu nehmen und den Kindern die vermeintliche (!) Ungerechtigkeit zu erklären.

Sprich, das Problem ist eher, dass man die Lehrkräfte in besagten Ballungsgebieten nicht nur nicht für solche komplexen Situationen schult, sondern sie damit ziemlich allein lässt. Ich weiß nicht, wie sinnvoll es ist, aus dem pädagogischen Problem zwingend ein politisches zu machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist....


Das man Kindern mehr erklären müsste. Die sind nicht blöd, die verstehen es. Wenn ich Dich z.B. früher _"Du Archloch" _genannt hätte, weil Du mir mal wieder an den Haaren gezogen oder mein Gummitwistband durchgeschnitten hast, dann ist das eine persönliche Beleidigung, die im Rahmen von Schulhöfen und insbesondere als direkte Reaktion auf ein Verhalten passierte. Dafür flog niemand von der Schule, das wurde nicht einmal registriert. Das ist eine ganz andere Nummer, als dir_ "Du roter Untermensch, Du kommst auch in die Kammer" _an den Kopf zu werfen. Den Unterschied verstehen auch Kinder. Wie Dinge gemeint sind, sollten Lehrer heraus bekommen.

Ich finde den Begriff_ "Kartoffel"_ sehr witzig und keineswegs diskriminierend. Für mich ist es das typische sich künstlich aufzuregen. Du darfst  mich auch _"Schweinefresser" _nennen, da würde nur ein Lächeln kommen und ein_ "Ja, mein Gott ist nicht so egoistisch" _zurückkommen. Es hat etwas mit Souveränität zu tun, so etwas nicht persönlich zu nehmen. Jemanden_ "ScheiB Deutscher" _zu nennen, wäre eine ganz andere Kategorie. 

Aber ja, ich weiß nicht, was auf Schulhöfen abgeht. Und wenn, dann nur auf gymnasialen Schulhöfen und da ist vermutlich vieles ganz anders, als auf Hauptschulen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft allerdings nur, sich Zeit zu nehmen  und den Kindern die vermeintliche (!) Ungerechtigkeit zu  erklären.


Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke


----------



## seahawk (9. Juli 2020)

Meinst Du "Scheiß Kartoffel" meint etwas anders als "Scheiß Deutscher". Und glaubst Du, dass Jugendliche nicht genau solche  Interpretationsspielräume für sich nutzen um in einem Konflikt die andere Partei zu provozieren. Nenn doch mal eine ähnliche harmlose Beleidigung wie "Kartoffel" für einen Türken. 

Und natürlich kann man Ungerechtigkeit erklären, nur ist ein Großteil des links-alternativen Lehrertums weit davon weg das zu tun, da sie die Gründe für offensichtlich halten bzw. sie selber gar keine Ungerechtigkeit mehr sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Nenn doch mal eine ähnliche harmlose Beleidigung wie "Kartoffel" für einen Türken.


- Ziegenficker
- Scheiß Knoblauchfresser
...

Was weiß ich, ich würde das alles nicht nutzen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juli 2020)

Seahawk spricht von linker Träumerei.

Langsam glaube ich, dass da 2 Personen schreiben oder vielleicht ist er ja Nationalbolschewist.

Nun ich bin zwischen Polen, Italienern, Türken und Marokkanern aufgewachsen und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir uns jemals auf nationale Art beleidigt haben. Es gab zwar eine Menge Polenwitze, nur kamen die direkt von unseren Polen selbst.


----------



## Andrej (10. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gab zwar eine Menge Polenwitze, nur kamen die direkt von unseren Polen selbst.



*Polenwitze:*
Machen sie Urlaub in Polen, ihr Auto ist schon da!

Halb Zehn in Deutschland. Wo ist mein Knoppers?
Halb Zehn in Polen. Mmh, lecker!
*
Zu Witzen überhaupt:*
Wenn man Witze über Juden macht, ist es Antisemitismus! Wenn man sie über Farbige macht Rassismus! Über LGBTQ+USW ist es Homophobie! Wenn über Frauen ist es Sexist und Frauenhasser! Über Islam, ein Islamhasser!
Wer bleibt denn dann übrig? Richtig, Christen und alte weise Männer!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ecJUqhm2g08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wie immer in solchen Beiträgen zu diesem Thema: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXQkXXBqj_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (10. Juli 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Seahawk spricht von linker Träumerei.
> 
> Langsam glaube ich, dass da 2 Personen schreiben oder vielleicht ist er ja Nationalbolschewist.
> 
> Nun ich bin zwischen Polen, Italienern, Türken und Marokkanern aufgewachsen und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir uns jemals auf nationale Art beleidigt haben. Es gab zwar eine Menge Polenwitze, nur kamen die direkt von unseren Polen selbst.



Ich würde mich als links pragmatisch betrachten, oder langsam zu alt um noch nur an das Gute im Menschen zu glauben. .


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juli 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Zu Witzen überhaupt:[/B]
> Wenn man Witze über Juden macht, ist es Antisemitismus! Wenn man sie über Farbige macht Rassismus! Über LGBTQ+USW ist es Homophobie! Wenn über Frauen ist es Sexist und Frauenhasser! Über Islam, ein Islamhasser!
> Wer bleibt denn dann übrig? Richtig, Christen und alte weise Männer!



Ganz ehrlich, ich kenne keine Witz über Christen oder alte weis(s)e Männer. Allenfalls ein paar Witze über Katholiken, aber die richten sich gegen sehr spezielle Eigenheiten des Katholizismus, nicht gegen das Christentum an sich.

Aber ich kenne jede Menge Juden-, Schwulen-, Frauen- (aber auch Männer-) und Islamwitze. Ein paar davon sind sogar unverfänglich.
Am liebsten mag ich aber Witze, bei denen alle *gleichmäßig* bedacht werden: Kommen ein katholischer Priester, ein Rabbi und ein Mullah in eine Bar ...

Und die Polen bzw. Deutsche polnischer Herkunft sind meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach total entspannt, was Polen-Witze angeht. Vermutlich, weil man sie als "Betroffener" nach ein paar Jahren alle kennt und entwaffnend selbst raushaut, bevor jemand sie als Witze erzählen kann, der es eigentlich ernst meint.

Und das dürfte der eigentliche Knackpunkt sein: Witze unter Gleichgestellten oder idealerweise Freunden gehen in alle Regel klar, aber wenn sie dazu dienen, die eigenen Vorbehalte gegen Personen oder Gruppen zu streuen bzw. diese unten zu halten, ist der Witz kein Witz, sondern eine in einem Witz versteckte Beleidigung. Und der Erzähler versteckt sie dort, weil er eigentlich ein Feigling ist und sich vorbehalten will, mit "Sorry, war ja nur ein Scherz!" zurück zu rudern oder sogar mit "Versteht ihr etwa keinen Spaß?" nachzutreten.


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Juli 2020)

Polen sind entspannt? Ich durfte mir letztens anhören, dass ich ja auch Pole wäre. Das hat mich als Deutscher nicht entspannt.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juli 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Polen sind entspannt? Ich durfte mir letztens anhören, dass ich ja auch Pole wäre. Das hat mich als Deutscher nicht entspannt.



Wieso, was hast du denn mitgehen lassen?  

Spaß beiseite, warum hat es dich gestört, fälschlich/irrtümlich/wasauchimmer für einen Polen gehalten zu werden?

Mir wäre das ja so was von gleichgültig.
Ich würde es pro forma richtig stellen, wenn ich mit besagter Person weiterhin in Kontakt stehen müsste, damit es später keine peinlichen Momente (Begrüßungen in vermeintlicher Muttersprache, verpeilter Smalltalk zur EM/WM etc.) gibt.
Wenn die Stimmung ohnehin feindselig wäre, würde ich den Betreffenden fragen, ob er seine Watschen deutsch oder polnisch erhalten möchte.

Aber sonst?


----------



## Oi!Olli (10. Juli 2020)

Ich hab einen polnischen Nachnamen. Und ne ist schon geklärt. Ging darum das ich was "böses" über Polen gesagt habe.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2020)

BVerfG: Verurteilung wegen Volksverhetzung rechtens | LTO.de
Bundesverfassungsgericht: "Frecher Juden-Funktionaer" ist Volksverhetzung | tagesschau.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Juli 2020)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Polen sind entspannt? Ich durfte mir letztens anhören, dass ich ja auch Pole wäre. Das hat mich als Deutscher nicht entspannt.


Wir sind alle Europäer und das ist gut so! Verdammter kleinstaatlicher Nationalismus. 
Wo immer ich in Europa bin, erlebe ich liebevolle und herzliche Menschen. Nur hier im
Land sind viele etwas dröge, aber tief im Herzen trotzdem liebenswert.


----------



## Andrej (10. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> Du schwein /s.


 Und dass "nach der Münze schnappt wie ein Jude" ist nicht judenfeindlich?!

Judenwitz: Wissen Sie, ich war letztens in Israel. Ich steige in ein Taxi und sage dem Fahrer: "Bring mich dahin, wo ihr Juden schreit, weint und mit dem Kopf gegen die Mauer schlagt!" Nach 15 Minuten fahrt setzt es mich vor dem Finanzamt ab! - Auf russisch kling er besser, wenn man ihn auch noch gut präsentieren kann.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wir sind alle Europäer und das ist gut so! Verdammter kleinstaatlicher Nationalismus.
> Wo immer ich in Europa bin, erlebe ich liebevolle und herzliche Menschen. Nur hier im
> Land sind viele etwas dröge, aber tief im Herzen trotzdem liebenswert.



Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass du Tourist bist? Touristen lässt man vieles durchgehen , wofür man dir als Einheimischen schon längst in den Knast gespärt hätte oder die Fresse eingeschlagen. Wenn du in andere Länder fährst, dann gehe mal außerhalb der Touristenzentren. WEnn du in Moskau bist z.b. in den Bezirk Golyano oder so, wo die meisten Verbrechen passieren.

Und welche Sprache soll dieser Homo- Europäicus sprechen, welche Kultur soll er haben und welche Geschichte und Helden sollen dort verehrt werden? Sollen sich dann alle Völker die deutsche Kollektivschuld für die Ermordung der Juden überhängen und dann Gerichtsurteile nach dieser Sprechen?


----------



## behemoth85 (10. Juli 2020)

Warum fahren russische Geheimagenten immer zu dritt ?

Einer kann lesen, einer kann schreiben und der andere behält die 2 gefährlichsten Intellektuellen im Auge!


----------



## Mahoy (10. Juli 2020)

stillermitleser schrieb:


> so ein quatsch die meisten würde dich sofort verkaufen wenn ihnen genug geboten wird. du wärst einer der zu nem charmante serien killer ins auto steigen würde wie ted bundy nur weil er sehr charmant ist TROTZDEM FREMD. In der natur wärst du weg vom fenster miss aluhut.



Du bekommst da, wie so häufig, etwas durcheinander: Serientäter wie Ted Bundy sind eben selten die FREMDEN, sondern die scheinbar unauffälligen oder sogar netten Menschen _innerhalb deiner direkten Gemeinschaft_. Du weißt schon die Leute, von denen später die Nachbarn erzählen, ihnen wäre nie aufgefallen, dass im Keller Menschen zerstückelt oder mit der eigenen Tochter eine weitere Familie gegründet wurde.



behemoth85 schrieb:


> Warum fahren russische Geheimagenten immer zu dritt ?
> Einer kann lesen, einer kann schreiben und der andere behält die 2 gefährlichsten Intellektuellen im Auge!



Und warum fahren die drei russischen Geheimagenten zu Einsätzen in Mitteleuropa immer mit drei Autos los?
Weil sie zweimal durch Polen müssen und nicht zu Fuß gehen möchten.


----------



## behemoth85 (11. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und warum fahren die drei russischen Geheimagenten zu Einsätzen in Mitteleuropa immer mit drei Autos los? Weil sie zweimal durch Polen müssen und nicht zu Fuß gehen möchten.



Witze sind nur dann nicht beleidigend wenn der der austeilt auch einstecken kann, deshalb werfe ich noch einen der übleren Sorte in die Runde 

Ruft der Hans: Helmut !, die Russen kommen und sie verge.......n deine Frau auf eurem Gartentisch.
Darauf Hans: Das geht schon in Ordnung, das ist garnicht mein Gartentisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juli 2020)

Witze erheitern immer wieder, aber es wäre schön, mein Thema zu bleiben. Es ist nicht mehr lustig, was passiert und hier satirisch überspitzt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Spiegel


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

Wobei wir für das Thema illegale Datenabfragen auch diesen Thread haben: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...auen-sicherheitskraefte-201.html#post10388756

Das hier ist ein sehr alter Thread. 
Da wäre es günstiger das Thema Drohungen im aktuellen Thread zu den Strafverschärfungen zu besprechen. Diese wurden von Bundestag und Bundesrat beschlossen. 
Rechtsextremismus und Hasskriminalität im Netz: Bund verschärft Gesetz und räumt Behörden mehr Spielraum ein


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Juli 2020)

Yeah mehr Rechte. Ob da einem die Doppeldeutigkeit klar wird?


----------



## Atlantikhawk (19. Juli 2020)

Wenn wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben ohne rechte...hmm was wären wir dann? *grübel*

generell wird bei uns alles rechts gemacht:
Recht und Ordnung, in der Bundeswehr wird bei dem Befehl"Kehrt!" immer nach rechts gedreht, Rechtschreibung,..... etc etc etc
rechtsherum läuft auch die Uhr... SKANDAL !


----------



## Sparanus (19. Juli 2020)

Wenn du dich bei Kehrt nach Rechts drehst wird dich dein Zugführer fragen ob du ne Links/Rechts Schwäche hast. 

Lies nach, Vorschrift ist offen


----------



## Mahoy (20. Juli 2020)

Atlantikhawk schrieb:


> Wenn wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben ohne rechte...hmm was wären wir dann? *grübel*



Wir wären wie ein Zitronenfalter, der keine Zitronen faltet. Was bekanntlich kein Problem ist, weil ähnliche lautende Begriffe oder ähnliche Wortstämme nicht zwingend zum selben Bedeutungskreis gehören. Ich würde dir zur Veranschaulichung gerne einen _Link_ geben, wenn es dir _recht_ ist?



> Recht und Ordnung



Genau, und Linkshänder dürfen daher auch nicht als Rechtsanwälte tätig werden. Muss man wissen! 



> in der Bundeswehr wird bei dem Befehl"Kehrt!" immer nach rechts gedreht,



Falls du überhaupt gedient hast, dann offenkundig bei der Heilsarmee. Es wird auf dieses Kommando hin eine Wendung um 180° nach *links* ausgeführt - es sei denn, du möchtest dich dabei genauso zum Affen machen wie hier.  



> rechtsherum läuft auch die Uhr...



Die Uhr läuft im Uhrzeigersinn. Selbst wenn du das Ziffernblatt aus Blickrichtung in eine rechte und linke Hälfte aufteilst und daran die relative Richtung festmachst, läuft der Zeiger zwischen drei und neun Uhr nach links (also dort, wo der Daumen rechts ist).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. Juli 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Uhr läuft im Uhrzeigersinn. Selbst wenn du das Ziffernblatt aus Blickrichtung in eine rechte und linke Hälfte aufteilst und daran die relative Richtung festmachst, läuft der Zeiger zwischen drei und neun Uhr nach links (also dort, wo der Daumen rechts ist).



Den Uhrzeigersinn nennt man rechtsdrehend.
Letzteres ist natürlich eine Referenz auf einen Rechtsverdreher.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (21. Juli 2020)

Hahaha das mit der Bundeswehr war mit Absicht falsch. Damit wollte ich mal testen wieviele hier rechtsverständnis der Verbesserung haben.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Den Uhrzeigersinn nennt man rechtsdrehend.
> Letzteres ist natürlich eine Referenz auf einen Rechtsverdreher.




Und wenn der Rechtsverdreher es nicht klärt dann die rechte und die linke Faust ....


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Juli 2020)

Natürlich. Wird schon so gewesen sein.


----------



## seahawk (2. August 2020)

Klassismus - Die uebersehene Diskriminierungsform

Toller Artikel der den Fokus auf eine schlimme Form der Diskriminierung wirft.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Klassismus - Die uebersehene Diskriminierungsform
> 
> Toller Artikel der den Fokus auf eine schlimme Form der Diskriminierung wirft.


Das sind einfach natürliche Zustände.
Wer in einem Umfeld aufwächst, wo Leute mit Wissen und Bildung sind, dann wird dieses vermittelt.
Gibt es das nicht wird es in der Schule schwieriger, weil keine private Hilfe vorhanden ist.
Was ist daran jetzt diskriminierend?


----------

